# Iowa snow!!!!



## trqjnky

Iowa gets its first snow!!!!! 4inches tonight in the council bluffs area!!!


----------



## hydro_37

we just had flurries in Clear Lake


----------



## trqjnky

supposed to snow after t-day.. cross fingers


----------



## hydro_37

supposed to snow all winter too
not looking like much snow for awhile


----------



## DodgerFan

Today 11/22 is "supposed" to be the average snow fall date for Iowa. At this point I'd even take some ice. At least a guy could make some cha ching!


----------



## 05RedLLY

Anyone know what the winter outlook is suppose to be for central Iowa?


----------



## turboplow3

No snow in Iowa City area, but a minute of small hail. haha. I would also like to know what this years snow forecast is like?


----------



## hydro_37

we got freezing rain
put down about 5 tons of sand/salt mix today and a bunch more going down tomorrow


----------



## trqjnky

snow on monday! not saying how much yet, cross your fingers


----------



## turboplow3

I hope so. The truck is ready and waiting! the damn weather people are so back n forth about monday snow. guess we will see. Knock on wood!


----------



## hydro_37

just hearing a "light mix" on Monday and a few flurries here so far


----------



## trqjnky

looks like nothing but a few flurries... damnit! maybe next week.


----------



## Peterbilt

At last an IOWA SNOW thread!!!!!

I say give it a week or so, Its just going to mess with us for awhile.

But long term is calling for Above average snow fall, below average temps.

J.


----------



## trqjnky

yea, it was funny, every hack with a plow was running around town today, and only enough snow to cause buildups on curbs, maybe .02" of a dusting. but everyone hooked to their plows was funny to see, driving parking lots trying to find work. lol...

now chance of snow on wed.!!!! cmon guys do the snow dance! ill lead!


----------



## Peterbilt

Where are you located ar trjnky?


----------



## trqjnky

outside of council bluffs


----------



## hydro_37

looking like a more favorable forcast this weekend.....finally


----------



## hydro_37

3-6" for north Iowa


----------



## DodgerFan

hydro_37;1135719 said:


> 3-6" for north Iowa


Glad your getting some! Hopefully you'll get 3-6" & maybe a little more so you can make some real cha ching...Don't have too much fun


----------



## spcars83

I think we are just going to get teased around the Iowa City area.


----------



## hydro_37

Damn....missed us by 20 miles
now we may only get 1-2


----------



## BORIS

How much did you get hydro? We want it closer to dsm. Looks like maby thursday


----------



## hydro_37

ended up with a littleover an inch...enough to do some commercials 
got to use my new Boss and it is AMAZING


----------



## cretebaby

We got 9".


----------



## tls22

hydro_37;1138670 said:


> ended up with a littleover an inch...enough to do some commercials
> got to use my new Boss and it is AMAZING


Nice Tim...glad you got to break the new boss in...still waiting on using my XV


----------



## tls22

cretebaby;1138679 said:


> We got 9".


How did you hold up? Did you start feeling better at all?


----------



## cretebaby

tls22;1138683 said:


> How did you hold up? Did you start feeling better at all?


No. I feel crappier the long the day goes.I got done though.


----------



## tls22

cretebaby;1138693 said:


> No. I feel crappier the long the day goes.I got done though.


Welll atleast you got done and everything went well....feel better


----------



## ajman21

any one want to ship some snow to north west iowa... i moved here from Indiana to go to college (and secretly to get more snow) and we have been missed by everything and there is sunny sky in the 10 day. i guess last year we 12" by now. Indiana just got 4" where i lived. just my luck...


----------



## BORIS

Man i wish we would get an inch


----------



## MrLank

Depressing to watch the weather and the 7 day forecast shows sunny skies. Was hoping for less then the 60" last year, but come on now.


----------



## cretebaby

MrLank;1139649 said:


> Depressing to watch the weather and the 7 day forecast shows sunny skies. Was hoping for less then the 60" last year, but come on now.


It's only the 4th of Dec. Patience Man.

It could be like a few years ago when we didn't even drop salt until Mid Jan.


----------



## Peterbilt

06/07 Didn't do a thing untill Jan 10.

They are now thinking we might get some on Thursday, then again over the weekend.

Fingers crossed.

J.


----------



## ajman21

so im new to the area about what when do the busy months start im ready for them!


----------



## hydro_37

it is all a guess.....if you hold your breath waiting for snow to plow....you can be in for a long wait


----------



## turboplow3

today in IC it snowed half the day but just blew on threw. drove me crazy. just gimme a foot already so the wait can be over.


----------



## vamootsman

Got 5" in Davenport/Bettendorf Friday thru Sat. Wet and heavy. Got to use my new 29R. WOW! It pushes a big pile in front of the 7.3 Sounds like more to come shortly.


----------



## BORIS

Thursday payup


----------



## trqjnky

friday, freezing rain and snow on sat!!! hope and pray


----------



## Fourbycb

Major winter storm possible this weekend for Iowa or Missouri, Its about time we are falling behind so far this season


----------



## trqjnky

noaa says freezing rain friday night, sleet in the morning sat turning to snow after noon. no accumulation reports yet.


----------



## spcars83

trqjnky;1143760 said:


> noaa says freezing rain friday night, sleet in the morning sat turning to snow after noon. no accumulation reports yet.


The one site that I looked at had Saturday into Sunday 4-8" with the rain/snow line right at interstate 80. But It is still to far out. It will probably change every day.


----------



## hydro_37

not holding my breath waiting for snow here


----------



## TPC Services

hydro_37;1144534 said:


> not holding my breath waiting for snow here


I can't agree more, No need to get all work up 3 days out, Those retards forcasters are always change there minds at every new report. Hell I seen KCCI give two differant therory's all ready today between this morning an 6pm news!! 
I start to get my calls out to the guys 36hrs out to pre warn them to get ready we might be going then again 24hrs!! Thats when it's about a 80% sure thing by then. forcasters can' t really F the forcast up to bad 24 hrs out, unless it makes a real hard change in directions or grows.


----------



## cretebaby

10 below Sun Nite.


----------



## BORIS

Time to dig out the long underwear


----------



## Fourbycb

Looks like we are gonna dodge the bullet on this storm this weekend


----------



## TPC Services

Fourbycb;1145174 said:


> Looks like we are gonna dodge the bullet on this storm this weekend


 Don't know what the Forcasters in C.R. are saying, But the retards here are now saying more rain for us then the Eastern and NE eastern part of the state. they are saying NE Iowa to et 5'-7' again. an C.R. to get a couple! but as I have said before the storm is still to far out to be even close to gettin it right yet!!:laughing:


----------



## hydro_37

we got enough freezing rain this am to make a sand run at least


----------



## TPC Services

hydro_37;1145795 said:


> we got enough freezing rain this am to make a sand run at least


 You should be even happier come Saturday morning, the retards down here are saying for sure now that you guys in the northeran an NE part of the sate should be getting 5"-7" by Noon Sunday. have funpayup. Looks like another big swing an a miss fro are dip&$% forcasters on getting snow down here in the Big City!! :realmad:m


----------



## BORIS

It will all change by tomorrow. Right. I hope. Who knows. The forcasters sure dont.


----------



## TPC Services

I 'm 90 % sure we are going to get screwed again on this storm 3 out of 4 sources are saying no snow for the central part of the state. Accuweather as of late this afternoon change there forcast also.to show us not getting any an even maybe C.R. missing out to!!


----------



## Peterbilt

They are talking now like more of a rain event. The having what ever is wet on the ground freezing up as the temps drop. 

I think I am going to go out and buy myself a weather rock. If its wet, its raining, if its white, its snowed.........

J.


----------



## cretebaby

Peterbilt;1147074 said:


> They are talking now like more of a rain event. The having what ever is wet on the ground freezing up as the temps drop.
> 
> I think I am going to go out and buy myself a weather rock. If its wet, its raining, if its white, its snowed.........
> 
> J.


Good investment. 

I think you will have to plow but probably not much.

Sounds like it is really going to get nasty with wind and dropping temps.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1147078 said:


> Good investment.
> 
> I think you will have to plow but probably not much.
> 
> Sounds like it is really going to get nasty with wind and dropping temps.


 peterbilt buy two an send one to me. Crete I think your going to get more of the mess then we are here in the Big City of DM, we are to get squat  Have fun!!


----------



## Peterbilt

This just in.

Snow to begin on Sat. 2-5" predicted for our area. Snow will be light and fluffy and blow easily.

About 9pm Sat. We will see winds pick up in the 30 to 60 mph range which will make for near white out conditions. Winds will hold through 9pm Sunday along with cold temps.

Due to this they are issueing a blizzard warning for our entire area this afternoon

Travel not advised.

J.


----------



## turboplow3

yeah looks like rain that turns to slush tonight and sat morn. then snow on sat.

you can finally see where the storm is starting to track. no doubt the weather nocasters will change their minds and models again. if it tracks south we get snow whole sate. track north looks like rain and slush turning to snow on sat afternoon.


Blizzard warning. get out the snow googles.


----------



## hydro_37

just rain here right now....freezing crap by morning and then maybe 2" of snow


----------



## cretebaby

Iowa RAIN. :realmad:

I guess I should have put my rain gauge back out.


----------



## TPC Services

Rain?? ****, I love these weather people :realmad: now in a Blizzard warning!! change from less then a inch last night. to now 1"-3" during the day today an 3"-5" over night for central part of Iowa . these frigging idiots can't perdict **** but I can't dry to much we are getting snow . just would have been nicce if they knew what the hell they are talking about so I could pre warn my guys earlier.


----------



## trqjnky

woohoo 2-4" here now! another 1/2" tonight!!!

now this steel paperweight on the front of my truck can actually make some money!!!


----------



## Peterbilt

Pre-warn the guys? And its the weathermans fault that you can't do that?

Call the guys, say there is a chance of snow this weekend, Can you push? If the your guys are any good, they have been watching the weather, and know whats up.

No use in blaming anybody, just react to what happinging and move on.

J.


----------



## trqjnky

now kids, lets all play nice


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1148419 said:


> Pre-warn the guys? And its the weathermans fault that you can't do that?
> 
> Call the guys, say there is a chance of snow this weekend, Can you push? If the your guys are any good, they have been watching the weather, and know whats up.
> 
> No use in blaming anybody, just react to what happinging and move on.
> 
> J.


 REALLY THANKS FOR THR UP DATE !!! I guess I forgot over the past 20 years on what I needed to do when a storm is coming !! thanks for the Refresher !! WOW!!! It takes less energy sometimes keep rude comments to our selfs then trying to express, them, write that down !!

Boy I needed to rewrite that so I did'nt come off as a complete ass!! woops didn't work oh well


----------



## Peterbilt

Rude comments? Go back and read about what you have been saying about the forcasters.

J.


----------



## BORIS

I think we will all fell better if we would just get some snow. Hay look outside and start to feel better. Here it comes.payup


----------



## tls22

Peterbilt;1148670 said:


> Rude comments? Go back and read about what you have been saying about the forcasters.
> 
> J.


I really did not think you said anything bad........


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1148670 said:


> Rude comments? Go back and read about what you have been saying about the forcasters.
> 
> J.


they desirve it , there idiots!!!

Might want to re read his then TLS22 (IF YOUR GUYS ARE ANY GOOD) I take big offense at that !!!!

I edited this just ot prove my point,, one station calling for 3"-6" an the other station less then 2" really you to boob forcaters are that far apart hey let me goin make Now this is the weather I've been waiting for 2 to 4 inches of lovely snow an -20 to -30 wind chill out tonight ... yep just right.
$80k a year an flip a coin I think I can be as good as these too!! NWA is calling for 3"-5" at least!! Good work WHO !! The storm is still up in Mn moving really slow SE towards you [Peterbilt.... * Now have I made my point for you!!!!!* Now I'm going to take my grumpy ass off to sleep, been spreading an making over 100 tons of sand & salt since 9am I'm tired!!


----------



## tls22

TPC Services;1148741 said:


> they desirve it , there idiots!!!
> 
> Might want to re read his then TLS22 (IF YOUR GUYS ARE ANY GOOD) I take big offense at that !!!!


Perhaps it was a wrong choice of words.......this is coming from a site where we love snow.....i was a sub contractor for a few year before i went solo and there was never a time where i would wait for my boss to call me....i always was in his ear about snow coming......be up and availible.....if i know there is a blizzard warnning im not going to be drinking or taken my gf's tampon out that night.


----------



## TPC Services

My guys are that way to calling me all the time . it's ok with me makes me know that they are following the storm also.


----------



## cretebaby

Got about 4" of mashed potatoes type snow so far.


----------



## tls22

TPC Services;1148810 said:


> My guys are that way to calling me all the time . it's ok with me makes me know that they are following the storm also.


good to hear......how much snow you got so far?


----------



## TPC Services

may be a inch, but the wind is whipping around a hell of alot!!!
,


----------



## tls22

TPC Services;1148824 said:


> may be a inch, but the wind is wipping around a hell of alot!!!
> ,


nice have fun plowing


----------



## hydro_37

we got freaking hammered....blizzard started Sat night and is still blowing
well over 8" of snow


----------



## vamootsman

We got to clean up a few drifts and Salt in the Quad Cities. Good for me, not much work for the guys though.


----------



## Fourbycb

Cedar Rapids a lot of rain followed by 1"of wet slush snow followed by cold temps freezing the wet slush followed by an 1" of powered snow, winds, what a crap out


----------



## spcars83

Possible 2-4" Wednesday night into Thursday. Won't hold my breath though as this one will probably miss us too.


----------



## TPC Services

spcars83;1152051 said:


> Possible 2-4" Wednesday night into Thursday. Won't hold my breath though as this one will probably miss us too.


Change their tune all ready said last night we where to get 2'-4" but know at lunch we are going to get squat again!! Darn you northern & NE Iowa boys stealing all our snow !! (LMAO)


----------



## spcars83

Ya, you might get missed in Des Moines but we still have a chance here in Iowa City. This is what NOAA is showing.


----------



## hydro_37

saying 3-6" for us Wed


----------



## turboplow3

Thank you! give me some real snow. I did see channel 9 radar forecast showed the storm going around Iowa city. damn radar. i just knocked on some wood for us IC/CR guys!

And, I agree that the weather forecasters suck at their jobs. Everyone with a different forecast and then only admitting they didnt know until the last min. They finally said they had two storm outcomes and didnt know which one would happen. Or, translated: We dont know here is the radar? Snow fall outcomes off by say 2-4" is not big deal but dont feed us BS if you dont really knw. Just seemed apparent that they all really didnt know.

Im not that old but its not that hard to know how low and high pressure systems work, look at humidity, and the storm pattern. NOAA puts out all the radar data for us for free. Its what all the weather sites primarily use other than say KCRG.


----------



## vamootsman

spcars83;1153050 said:


> Ya, you might get missed in Des Moines but we still have a chance here in Iowa City. This is what NOAA is showing.


Where on their site did you get that pic? Surfed around but couldn't find it.


----------



## spcars83

vamootsman;1153311 said:


> Where on their site did you get that pic? Surfed around but couldn't find it.


When you get on NOAA's site click on "Active Weather Alerts" then on the map click on eastern Iowa. Then on that page scroll down a little where it has a little thumbnail image that say "Weather Story" above it.


----------



## spcars83

Well NOAA up our totals but our wonderful local channels are still saying 2-4". I might as well spin my weather wheel, I probably get closer. Right now looking at the radar it is a narrow band (about 65-70 miles wide), that could change the amount dramatically. Oh well. Just glad we have a chance.


----------



## cretebaby

I think we will all see plowable snow and that is all that really matters right?


----------



## BORIS

Last night at 6pm it was freezing drizzle and less than an inch this morning it is 1 to 2 inches. WHATEVER The only way to know what is going to happen is to get up every hour and look out side.


----------



## Fourbycb

I trust my weather rock 1 side says snow the other side says rain and right now it's showing snow


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1153762 said:


> Last night at 6pm it was freezing drizzle and less than an inch this morning it is 1 to 2 inches. WHATEVER The only way to know what is going to happen is to get up every hour and look out side.


KCCi has been going back an forth since monday , Monday night a#$ hole Johnny Mac says 2"-4" then changes his tune last night to less then a inch an may get freezing drizzle, now this morning Wes is now back to saying 1"-2" at least get your facts straight between your own forcasters at the station. Like Crete said at least it may be a plowable snow.


----------



## hydro_37

4" so far for us....plowed 5 hours tonight and going back out early in the morning


----------



## cretebaby

Not a flake here yet.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1154995 said:


> Not a flake here yet.


Looks like you might have got skip over like we did.


----------



## bdover21

Ames just barely got over one inch last night into this morning. I didn't go out but the guys at my apt complex were plowing away...


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1155156 said:


> Looks like you might have got skip over like we did.


We got a good 2" now.:redbounce


----------



## Fourbycb

East Central Iowa total of 5"


----------



## cretebaby

What are they saying for early next week? Maybe a few inches?


----------



## bdover21

Light snow is what I'm hearing... hopefully more than 2. Seems like we're getting an awful lot of this light snow storms right now... Looks like we might be plowing on Christmas again...


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1155543 said:


> We got a good 2" now.:redbounce


You Suck  just kidding, one of these days we down here will get some snow!! Have fun Crete


----------



## cretebaby

It snowed til dang near 10 pm yesterday.

Officially they called it 3.6"


----------



## vamootsman

5.9 in Davenport. Needed 6.1 for next pricing tier. Takes just as long to do 5.9, but that's what's in the contract. Snowed all frigg'n day though, so got to go oout Fiday and scrape everything down again and salt. That will help pay for the Tranny that we lost!


----------



## cretebaby

vamootsman;1158214 said:


> That will help pay for the Tranny that we lost!


Ya couldn't find it Eh?


----------



## vamootsman

cretebaby;1158259 said:


> Ya couldn't find it Eh?


Nope. Darn thing disappeared somewhere in the middle of a big parking lot along with all the fluid. That ones gonna cost me.payup


----------



## trqjnky

wtf iowa?? was supposed to start snowing tomorrow night. now its tonight into tomorrow, and less than an inch...

then freezing rain sunday night and monday...

spreading more sand/salt i guess. it all pays...

got a decent chance of snow on thrusday though!!!


----------



## DodgerFan

trqjnky;1159389 said:


> wtf iowa?? was supposed to start snowing tomorrow night. now its tonight into tomorrow, and less than an inch...
> 
> then freezing rain sunday night and monday...
> 
> spreading more sand/salt i guess. it all pays...
> 
> got a decent chance of snow on thrusday though!!![/QUOTE
> 
> I can't remember them being so Flipping wrong in quiet a few years & I'm not that young!
> It's getting Real Old!!!


----------



## cretebaby

NWS says 1/2" tonight, 2" tomorrow, 2" tomorrow night.

I think we will be plowing for Tue Am.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1159562 said:


> NWS says 1/2" tonight, 2" tomorrow, 2" tomorrow night.
> 
> I think we will be plowing for Tue Am.


U will be, But not any of use here in the central part of the state less then a inch tonight. and freezing crap maybe for tomorrow. I seen clowns out plowing the 1/2" of snow Thursday morning, Really WTF are you doing that for?? most commercials are 1" an above,I could see doing a liquid pre treat to melt off the 1/2" or applying rock salt but not completely plowing the hole area. Have fun trying to get paid for that stupid idea of trying to rip off your clients!!! most of the metro got less the 1/2" Lowballers & scam artist for ua still out driving the market down!!


----------



## hydro_37

as long as we get to do something I will be happy


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1160089 said:


> U will be, But not any of use here in the central part of the state less then a inch tonight. and freezing crap maybe for tomorrow. I seen clowns out plowing the 1/2" of snow Thursday morning, Really WTF are you doing that for?? most commercials are 1" an above,I could see doing a liquid pre treat to melt off the 1/2" or applying rock salt but not completely plowing the hole area. Have fun trying to get paid for that stupid idea of trying to rip off your clients!!! most of the metro got less the 1/2" Lowballers & scam artist for ua still out driving the market down!!


What is wrong with plowing a 1/2"?


----------



## TPC Services

If guys can get away with it more power to them, I guess my felling is unless you have a no snow contract there's no real reason to be plowing a 1/2" of snow when you can take care of it via other means!! Total waste of clients money!! But thats as I said is JMO so let the butt chewing begain why I'm so wrong on my thoughts. Most of our Commercail stuff is 1" an up, so really did'nt go do crap!! thats whats up with a 1/2". Sanded a couple places thats about it.Thumbs Up u guys up in the northern part of Iowa are hording it all!! just messing with ua!

Oh by the way was that other resousrce to get salt any better price wise for you to get, Crete??


----------



## hydro_37

I don't mind hoarding the snow up here......lol
Wish I could send some to the rest of you guys


----------



## DodgerFan

Doesn't anyone own a trusty tape measure :laughing:


----------



## trqjnky

Well f me running. Went from snow, to snow/sleet, now NOTHING!!!! Nadda zippo zilch!!!!

Sumbish! I hate the weather forcasters


----------



## TPC Services

don't know where you live in Iowa but DM was reallly never to get anything more than less then a inch the hole time. an some freezing drizzle later monday night. sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1161043 said:


> don't know where you live in Iowa but DM was reallly never to get anything more than less then a inch the hole time. an some freezing drizzle later monday night. sorry to burst your bubble


Here TPC. Snow for Christmas for you. Now you can quit your *****ing.


----------



## TPC Services

You a funny funny man Crete. I'll take it, But you know there's still three days where that outlook can change still . I'll owe you a beer if it stays on track But I have my doughts becasue of the way all these other storms have gone. So I'm threw though holding my breath. With me holding my breath everytime for these storms this year to hit I can now become a free air deep sea diver. You know those ones that deep sea dive with out a air tank (LOL)
as you can see an ask any of my friends I'm never happy (LMAO) I can ***** at a strip joint about the girls that are there (LOL)


----------



## hydro_37

we got close to 6" today


----------



## cretebaby

4-5" here.


----------



## hydro_37

gonna be interesting on Fri


----------



## cretebaby

hydro_37;1163381 said:


> gonna be interesting on Fri


What are they saying?


----------



## BORIS

4 to 8 now but it will change. Some are saying wind on the back side of the storm and some are not either way maby the whole state will get something pushable.


----------



## Fourbycb

We were in the 4 - 8 range yesterday and now there saying 1 - 4 Sounds like the storm track is gonna drop south a bit farther than forcasted Hell who knows anymore My weather rock is flip flopping so even it doesnt know


----------



## vamootsman

They were saying around 1" in the Quad Cities, and we ended up with 4.3 on the 20th. Old man winter is keepin us busy here! Finally put a Skid steer with a 10' pusher on the 14 acre lot, Wow! That thing will move some snow (and slush)! Only supposed to get 1.4 here on Thursday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-23587738


----------



## cretebaby

1olddogtwo;1164807 said:


> http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-23587738


That's interesting.

Looks like we may get nothing out of this one.


----------



## trqjnky

4+ where im at, cmon snow lets go!!

i just put 2 grand worth of injectors into my truck... papa needs some money!!!


----------



## Fourbycb

Where else can you bring wrong 100% of the time at a Job and still get a paycheck. Yesterday we were suppose to get 3-5" with less to the east and southwest. Last night at 10 local news saying 5-6 here and a swath of 8 possible around Waterloo and 3-4 in Des Moines. Now at 6 am we are predicted for 4.7 for Cedar Rapids and 11.3 for Des Moines and about 6 for Waterloo Geeeez if I had a job and threw out info like that I would FIRE myself and Bury my head


----------



## cretebaby

Fourbycb;1165705 said:


> Where else can you bring wrong 100% of the time at a Job and still get a paycheck. Yesterday we were suppose to get 3-5" with less to the east and southwest. Last night at 10 local news saying 5-6 here and a swath of 8 possible around Waterloo and 3-4 in Des Moines. Now at 6 am we are predicted for 4.7 for Cedar Rapids and 11.3 for Des Moines and about 6 for Waterloo Geeeez if I had a job and threw out info like that I would FIRE myself and Bury my head


They ain't wrong yet. 

Looks like we are back in the snow now. :redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## BORIS

payup


----------



## bdover21

They still don't know... From 7 inches now to maybe 3 or 4 inches here in Ames....


----------



## Fourbycb

Did Eastern Iowa get any snow this time


----------



## IHI

Over here in Elk Run....suburb east of waterloo, we got 9" of the white stuff...took me completely by suprise. Started around 3am today, already 3-4" on the ground, round 4:45-5:30 it really came down hard/fast. Got done with lot #2, and had to go back and do lot #1 again...gas station that wants it every inch, but there was already 2-3" on the ground in a short amount of time. Went back out a lil before supper and did the priority lots and then called it a day...will be working awhile on sunday doing all the lots that dont need opened until monday morning.


----------



## cretebaby

Fourbycb;1167908 said:


> Did Eastern Iowa get any snow this time


5-6" Here. ............


----------



## tls22

merry christmas iowa


----------



## trqjnky

Western iowa got 4". Looks like sometime between wed. And fri were gonna get some more!


----------



## Fourbycb

8" here in Cedar Rapids


----------



## hydro_37

11" here and this weekend will be another interesting storm
Thanks for the present Timmy.....just what I wanted........lol


----------



## BORIS

They are saying all rain for thursday and friday That will suck.


----------



## TPC Services

I hate to say I'm glad to see they are calling for rain this weekend I'd rather have snow but at least the rain will give me some time to let my big toe heel..

Children this is what happens when you don't get your toes out from under the blade when your releasing a ratchet strap that was holding the blade up because the soleniod stop working.


----------



## cretebaby

Dang that nasty

btw I plowed another 1/2" yesterday morning.

Got to love the -8* and fog this morning. The white fuzz on the trees couldn't get any thicker.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1170826 said:


> Dang that nasty
> 
> btw I plowed another 1/2" yesterday morning.
> 
> Got to love the -8* and fog this morning. The white fuzz on the trees couldn't get any thicker.


hey if you have them set up to be plowed that way more power to you, we just salted. to me it don't make since but thats JMO, It all depends on how they want it done!!payup Now on side walks we do no matter what.

BTW you never have said if that other contact I sent to you on bulk salt was a better deal for you or not??


----------



## vamootsman

cretebaby;1168159 said:


> 5-6" Here. ............


8" in Davenport


----------



## hydro_37

looks like rain Thurs and maybe sand/salt run on Fri


----------



## trqjnky

drizzle today and tomorrow, rain thurs, turning to snow fri. so at least some sand/salt work, maybe get enough to plow.


----------



## trqjnky

looks like a lot of sanding to be done. be lucky to get enough snow to plow. have a good new years everyone!


----------



## cretebaby

trqjnky;1175725 said:


> looks like a lot of sanding to be done. be lucky to get enough snow to plow. have a good new years everyone!


What part of Iowa you in?

So foggy here you can't see 5' in front of you.


----------



## trqjnky

western iowa, council bluffs area. yesterday we had the weather you are getting today. it was miserable.


----------



## hydro_37

up to 1/4" of ice for here tomorrow


----------



## BORIS

Going to get two more pallets of ice melt this morning. I sure hope i get to use it today.


----------



## hydro_37

got maybe 1/4" of snow
gonna go sand some spots that froze overnight


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1176790 said:


> Going to get two more pallets of ice melt this morning. I sure hope i get to use it today.


Hope you got those two pallets applied before Noon, because it melted off about just as fast as it came down!! payup
We had some many clients that don't want salt or sand/salt mix unless they call to ask calling in freaking out. Because we could not get there fast enough. We got to them but I told them if they want us there faster to change ther requirements to all us to do it every time. That way we put you more towards the front of are routes!! and get to you a lot sooner. hate to be a ass but the clients that are very loyal about wanting sand every time gets there's first if we are out that way an you call in we'll hit it then but i'm not breaking guys off their routes to head back to places they have all ready been to do you once an then never again any other time it snows SORRY!!


----------



## trqjnky

well, they are talking snow mon tues wed next week... everyone pray and do the snow dance...


----------



## hydro_37

maybe some accumulation by Fri morning


----------



## BORIS

It dosent even feel like winter with no snow cover.


----------



## hydro_37

hopefully some snow Mon and Tues


----------



## trqjnky

yea no crap. i need to make a little cash. the dodge just got 6 new injectors at 350 a piece!!


----------



## hydro_37

that sucks...hope you get to plow too


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1185372 said:


> yea no crap. i need to make a little cash. the dodge just got 6 new injectors at 350 a piece!!


Ouch, nothing like taking that one in the shorts. what year is your dodge??


----------



## trqjnky

04, im happy with the truck, plenty of power, 17 mpg in town, 21 on the interstate.


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1186592 said:


> 04, im happy with the truck, plenty of power, 17 mpg in town, 21 on the interstate.


Right on, My 05' got those kinds of numbers wish my 08' would. lucky to get 15 in town an 17 maybe 18 tops on the highway doing 65. has plenty of power just sucks in milage.


----------



## TPC Services

Sweet **** we got enough down here to clear sdwk's an salt/sand parking lots.payup


----------



## trqjnky

man you suck. we got enough to catch on our tongues, thats about it.


----------



## TPC Services

Ankey got about a 1" we got about 1/2" jsut enough to got treat everything & scoop an treat the sdwks for the old people in a few of our twn hms we have.


----------



## hydro_37

we got enough for a full runs this am and with this wind we will be back out tonight


----------



## TPC Services

hydro_37;1186897 said:


> we got enough for a full runs this am and with this wind we will be back out tonight


Dang it man start sending that stuff our way !! (LOL)


----------



## hydro_37

come north and you can help out
blizzard warning tonight and no travel recommended so you may have to wait a bit....lol


----------



## TPC Services

I heard that to night at the 6pm news. about the blizzard warning you lucky as s Don't temp me If you hace a loader to take the v plow off he back ofthe truck I'll loader on up right now an head that way


----------



## BORIS

Well maby Monday will br good for all of us. Hopefully it will be more than one push.


----------



## wideout

So i woke up friday at 4 just to check things out because they said we were suppose to get .5 inches b ut when i got up there was 2 on the ground and still snowing and by the time it was all over with there were about 4 on the ground. Sorry no pics because i was in a hurry to get going but i really which they could get the forecast close last year but i guess i cant complain its work.


----------



## DodgerFan

We're gonna gett'r tomorrow boys...& like what was said before...More Than 1 push


----------



## Tator

Been about a month since the last snow fall, this Sucks!!


----------



## trqjnky

i see snow out my window!!!! 1/2" and still snowing, up to 12" if we get the max!!!! money money money!!!!!


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1188964 said:


> i see snow out my window!!!! 1/2" and still snowing, up to 12" if we get the max!!!! money money money!!!!!


 I'm guessing you live in Council Bluffs then ?? :waving:


----------



## TPC Services

DodgerFan;1188871 said:


> We're gonna gett'r tomorrow boys...& like what was said before...More Than 1 push


Like we talk earlier, keep going your snow dance's and we may still get some, don't act to fast by putting the blade on you might scare it away (LMAO)


----------



## DodgerFan

TPC Services;1188997 said:


> Like we talk earlier, keep going your snow dance's and we may still get some, don't act to fast by putting the blade on you might scare it away (LMAO)


Oh S**T.....Just went out & put on the plow.


----------



## TPC Services

The snow gods WILL NOT be happy with you mister!! (LOL)


----------



## spcars83

I see that we are on the edge of the bigger amount once again and usually it turns out to hardly anything at all. I got my snow boots on and dancing!


----------



## hydro_37

TPC....yes we have loaders and we have SNOW....lol
I sure hope you get something out of this storm

dont wanna rub it in....but I have over 70 hours of plowing and sanding in so far this winter


----------



## trqjnky

DodgerFan;1189037 said:


> Oh S**T.....Just went out & put on the plow.


YOU SIR,,,, GO TAKE THAT PLOW OFF NOW!! OR SO HELP ME GOD, IF THIS STORM DOES A LOOP AROUND US, I WILL DRIVE UP THERE AND PUT MY PLOW WHERE THE SUN DONT SHINE!!!

and yup, im in the council bluffs area. ussmileyflag


----------



## DodgerFan

trqjnky;1189248 said:


> YOU SIR,,,, GO TAKE THAT PLOW OFF NOW!! OR SO HELP ME GOD, IF THIS STORM DOES A LOOP AROUND US, I WILL DRIVE UP THERE AND PUT MY PLOW WHERE THE SUN DONT SHINE!!!
> 
> and yup, im in the council bluffs area. ussmileyflag


If it does Please Do So ussmileyflag 
Isn't it snowing their yet?


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1189248 said:


> YOU SIR,,,, GO TAKE THAT PLOW OFF NOW!! OR SO HELP ME GOD, IF THIS STORM DOES A LOOP AROUND US, I WILL DRIVE UP THERE AND PUT MY PLOW WHERE THE SUN DONT SHINE!!!
> 
> and yup, im in the council bluffs area. ussmileyflag


then I'll drive back over what you missed.. I was thinking I was going to tar in feather him and then ship his ass out into the cold.:laughing:

Hydro 37, its looking liek we may but I still not goingto hold my breath, A friend of mine lives in Osage an he way's they have had a lot of snow storms up there this year. At least someone in this state is having a good year. We'll get ours might not me this year but it will come back our way .


----------



## trqjnky

got 2 or 3 " almost here... let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## BORIS

The money is starting to fall here.


----------



## hydro_37

TPC....your friend wouldnt be Travis would it?

looks like it may be a long next couple of days with the snow theyare predicting


----------



## trqjnky

son of a gun. if anyone is till up, look at the noaa.gov radar for omaha, ne area. 

we are sitting in a pocket of nothing!!! the whole storm has us surrounded, but nothing on top of us... wtf!!!


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1190266 said:


> son of a gun. if anyone is till up, look at the noaa.gov radar for omaha, ne area.
> 
> we are sitting in a pocket of nothing!!! the whole storm has us surrounded, but nothing on top of us... wtf!!!


 Thought in a earlier post you said you had 2"-3" on the ground all ready ???

Hydro, his name is Rick LaGue, the Police chief there is Russ Slight, I ve know Russ for over 18 years thats about the same amount of years I've work the state fair with him. Rick I've know for about 5-7 he was a student of Russ's up in Iowa Lakes Collage. He also work the state fair.


----------



## TPC Services

Well just sitting on our butts still waiting for the 1-2“ of snow to hit yet. It missed the 6am push time requirement. Looks like a lunch push just to open up drive lane on the strip malls, Then a full push on just our twn hms we have this after noon. An a supper push to open drive lanes out again on the strip malls. Then may be a full push later tonight. Finally!!


----------



## trqjnky

well we got 5-6 so far. taking five now. go out again before 4 to open up the apts. supposed to get another 4.


----------



## BORIS

Well they shure missed the start time on this storm. Thats ok i like getting up every hour all night long don't you? I just wish i could get the weather mans cell number so i could call him all night every hour and tell him he was wrong.


----------



## TPC Services

*Boris*, I was think of one better i was think of gong there an jsut kicker their butt!! (LMAO)

*Trqjnky*, glad to hear your getting some snow, you should have nothing to complain about for a while now yo uhave gotten some snow. (LMAO) just did a few sdwks an thats about it.


----------



## Fourbycb

Havent dont crap here yet and as the storm moves east southeast, prolly wont get crap. Somebody here must of put there blades on and Jinx east central Iowa. What started out as 3-6 dropped to 2-4 and now 1-3 over a 24 hr time frame. Snow was to of started at day break today and now maybe it will start at evening drive time:redbounceprsport


----------



## TPC Services

Fourbycb;1190945 said:


> Havent dont crap here yet and as the storm moves east southeast, prolly wont get crap. Somebody here must of put there blades on and Jinx east central Iowa. What started out as 3-6 dropped to 2-4 and now 1-3 over a 24 hr time frame. Snow was to of started at day break today and now maybe it will start at evening drive time:redbounceprsport


 got to love those weather forcasters!! funny thing is are forcasters told us that the stom was coming from the SW an moving NE you might get skipped all together.


----------



## spcars83

The funny thing is the radar has shown it has been snowing for the last 3 hrs but not 1 flake has fallen.


----------



## spcars83

This is how the radar has looked most of the day. We are just in the middle on the edge of it.


----------



## hydro_37

we got hammered again...did most accounts 2 times and still cleaning up this am
still have all the apt buildings to clean (they move ALL the cars for us)


----------



## wideout

*piles*

nothing much just some pics of piles from our 6 inches on 1/11/11


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1194058 said:


> nothing much just some pics of piles from our 6 inches on 1/11/11


6" huh! Is that with the lights on or off?


----------



## wideout

Are you doubting that's how much snow we had or are you just being a smartass? Sorry I'm not sure?


----------



## Tator

Ended up getting 4 hrs of work in on 1-11 before having to go to my other job. Only got a couple inches of powdery stuff.


----------



## trqjnky

we got about 8-10 inches here. been plowing solid since monday. got done today i think. unless more rural people get drifted in and call me. mroe snow coming saturday and monday hopefully!!!


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1194176 said:


> Are you doubting that's how much snow we had or are you just being a smartass? Sorry I'm not sure?


It was joke. No one on this whole f'n sight has a sense of humor. I can only wish for 6"! Get it? Whether referring to snow or something else.

BTW, we only got 2" here. Of snow that is.


----------



## vamootsman

And no I'm not mad or being a jerk. Just being a smarta$$. Hopefully a money making smarta$$ with all the snow we've been moving.


----------



## cretebaby

vamootsman;1195920 said:


> It was joke. No one on this whole f'n sight has a sense of humor. I can only wish for 6"! Get it? Whether referring to snow or something else.
> 
> BTW, we only got 2" here. Of snow that is.


I am pretty slow and I got your joke. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

vamootsman;1195920 said:


> It was joke. No one on this whole f'n sight has a sense of humor. I can only wish for 6"! Get it? Whether referring to snow or something else.
> 
> BTW, we only got 2" here. Of snow that is.


I've been to Iowa before I don't think anyone there has a sense of humor.


----------



## BORIS

I am going to fix and repair today and then start the snow dance for sunday.


----------



## hydro_37

some snow tonight and then a better chance Sun into Mon


----------



## vamootsman

*Quad Cities*

Anyone else from the Quad Cities Metro Area? Seems like a lot of pavement around here for no one else to be cruising this site.


----------



## wideout

sorry man i was just wore out when i posted that the next day when i looked at it i got it


----------



## vamootsman

It's cool. Like I said, just messing around, wishing we had more snow here, sort of. pushing 2-3" around and getting done by 10am isn't always so bad. Now I need to get some new snow dancing shoes. The old ones failed me yesterday.


----------



## wideout

we need more down this way to we have only really had 4 pushable snows so far. last year we had 8 by now if i remember right


----------



## hydro_37

sounds like snow to plow on Mon and into Tues


----------



## wideout

Where are you located hydro? They are saying around 3 for us?


----------



## BORIS

One says 1.5in the other one says 3 to 4. Who the hell knows. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Fourbycb

1-2 south half of the city and 2-4 north half of the city we are right on the line according to local news LOL


----------



## b.bruck

funny we are always on the rain/snow line


----------



## trqjnky

got enough freezing rain to go salt today! wed they are calling for 4 inches of snow... money money money!!!


----------



## vamootsman

Looked at Accuweather at 1130pm, said .2 inched of snow around 4am. They were right about the .2, but way off on the other 4 inches that were supposed to come later. We've got about 2-3 on the ground now and it's not looking like it's going to stop for at least another 3-4 hours.


----------



## bdover21

Barely got enough snow to plow in the Ames and DSM areas today. Not sure if the apt complex was happy or not I was there but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## trqjnky

they can only fire ya once lol


----------



## hydro_37

wideout....I am in Clear Lake
we got over 4" of wet crap and some drifting....got in 8 hours today with a bunck of clean ups to do tomorrow


----------



## vamootsman

It's still coming down in Davenport, and now it's all gonna freeze. Looks like there will a few more trips to the salt pile later.


----------



## wideout

We got a mix of sleet snow and freezing rain! What a pain I would rather have a foot of snow!


----------



## trqjnky

little bit of snow tonight, then around 4" tomorrow!! then friday forecasted snow too


----------



## vamootsman

What a mess. 2-3 inches of snow, then sleet and rain, then snow. Got to plow everthing twice, but the second one was like plowing piles of concrete. Boy the trucks were groaning, and so were the shovelers!


----------



## trqjnky

well now we are down to 2-3" toaday, thats still good enough.. friday light snow, sat-sun more snow in the forcast.... SNOWDANCE EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Fourbycb

Keep your plows off till snow hits the ground Dont Jizx It


----------



## trqjnky

*** me, now were at 1-2 inches... its all going south!!!!! fuuukkkk


----------



## TPC Services

Aren't you just lucky, we have gone from 2"-3" to getting nada, nothing, zelch now !!! for christ sacks get some thing right for a change you stupid a#$ forcasters!!!


----------



## trqjnky

fuuuukkkk now the snow is from starting at 11 to now around 1pm... and lucky to get 2 inches... gd tards,....


BUT watching the radar, it might be looping around on itself, maybe it will swirl back up here and give us some more snow...


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1203484 said:


> Aren't you just lucky, we have gone from 2"-3" to getting nada, nothing, zelch now !!! for christ sacks get some thing right for a change you stupid a#$ forcasters!!!


I think you need to take up drinking or something. Might calm you down. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1203769 said:


> I think you need to take up drinking or something. Might calm you down. :


I'm not even worked up yet, You'll know when I'm worked up trust me!!  It would be nice for the forcaster to at least be 75% right at times. Hell they are the ones that went to school supposable to learn how to perdict weather. Heck my own gut can tell me better if it's going to snow or not better then they can.

Oh an by the way your welcome on the salt distributor lead. You never have responded to me if they got you a better price then the one's you where getting.:salute:


----------



## tls22

i think its funny when tpc yells at the weather people....happens every year.


----------



## hydro_37

wemgot a full run in the AM....wasnt expecting the inch or so of snow....but I will take it
sounds like light snow coming


----------



## TPC Services

tls22;1203799 said:


> i think its funny when tpc yells at the weather people....happens every year.


 You are correct sir.  I yell at the weather forcaster more then I do at my own crews. (LMAO)


----------



## trqjnky

You have gotta be ****ting me....

The storm did a circle around us.. Surrounded us then closed in... We might get a dusting and we might get 3 inches, depends how the storm moves.

Just starting to flurry here now... god i need snow.


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1203796 said:


> I'm not even worked up yet, You'll know when I'm worked up trust me!!  It would be nice for the forcaster to at least be 75% right at times. Hell they are the ones that went to school supposable to learn how to perdict weather. Heck my own gut can tell me better if it's going to snow or not better then they can.
> 
> Oh an by the way your welcome on the salt distributor lead. You never have responded to me if they got you a better price then the one's you where getting.:salute:


We got 3/4" this morning. Is that enough to plow? :laughing:

I never checked that salt guy out. Maybe next year. I doubt he would be _mulch _cheaper since most all of the salt between you and me comes from here anyway.


----------



## WIPensFan

The Iowa weather thread is vulgar and offensive. I don't think I can read anymore of this nonsense! .......:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1204003 said:


> The Iowa weather thread is vulgar and offensive. I don't think I can read anymore of this nonsense! .......:laughing:


You can read?


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1204073 said:


> You can read?


Really I come on for the pictures. Readings hard.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1204501 said:


> Really I come on for the pictures. Readings hard.


I figured your momma read it to you. :laughing:


----------



## trqjnky

we got right at 2 inches. just barely enough to push. better than nothing.


----------



## BORIS

That is better than nothing like we got.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1203988 said:


> We got 3/4" this morning. Is that enough to plow? :laughing:
> 
> I never checked that salt guy out. Maybe next year. I doubt he would be _mulch _cheaper since most all of the salt between you and me comes from here anyway.


Sorry to bust your bubble bud but we get ours out of Hutchinson, Kansas. An I Believe if I do recall you said you where paying over $100 per ton for yours is that correct?? our price is far below that!! A few other contractors an I set up a set amount pre order with them every year which lowers are prices, That way we don't get screwed over like most people when they run short during the year an have to pay high prices for them to be re supplied!!

Nope funny guy all our's are 1" an above. that would be enough reason to go do some no snow Tolerant sdwks we have but no plowing on a 3/4", just pre applied chems. Like I told you before if you have contracts that are a no snow tolerant client more power to you SIR!!! I love how there are so many children on here anymore that think they are god's greatest gift to snow removal an all they have to say is smart (blanc) remarks instead of trying to be a Professional. Thanks for your smart [email protected]# comment have a good day!!


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1204872 said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble bud but we get ours out of Hutchinson, Kansas. An I Believe if I do recall you said you where paying over $100 per ton for yours is that correct?? our price is far below that!! A few other contractors an I set up a set amount pre order with them every year which lowers are prices, That way we don't get screwed over like most people when they run short during the year an have to pay high prices for them to be re supplied!!
> 
> Nope funny guy all our's are 1" an above. that would be enough reason to go do some no snow Tolerant sdwks we have but no plowing on a 3/4", just pre applied chems. Like I told you before if you have contracts that are a no snow tolerant client more power to you SIR!!! I love how there are so many children on here anymore that think they are god's greatest gift to snow removal an all they have to say is smart (blanc) remarks instead of trying to be a Professional. Thanks for your smart [email protected]# comment have a good day!!


Thanks I am not paying anywhere near a $100 either. Sorry to bust your bubble. Freight from Hutch would be as much or more than the salt costs here.

I thought you said your triggers were 2"?

Are you as big of a dick in person as on the internet? If so you need a good swift kick in the balls. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1204657 said:


> I figured your momma read it to you. :laughing:


How the heck did I get drug into this "cornholers' cuss convention"?????????


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1205295 said:


> How the heck did I get drug into this "cornholers' cuss convention"?????????


I said "your" momma. Not "Yo"momma. :laughing:

Sorry if I offended you Jolene with one of my smart a$$ comments. :laughing::waving:


----------



## trqjnky

jeez. its the interwebs, lighten up ladies. 

maybe 1-2" here tomorrow. 70% chance snow sat night and 50% chance snow sun.


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1205301 said:


> I said "your" momma. Not "Yo"momma. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry if I offended you Jolene with one of my smart a$$ comments.


My mistake I guess........ 

As my mentor JDip once told me, "I'm un-offendable" Scooty...........  :laughing:


----------



## hydro_37

1-2 for Fri for us
-30 windchill tonight


----------



## cretebaby

-17* Brrrr.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1205198 said:


> Thanks I am not paying anywhere near a $100 either. Sorry to bust your bubble. Freight from Hutch would be as much or more than the salt costs here.
> 
> I thought you said your triggers were 2"?
> 
> Are you as big of a dick in person as on the internet? If so you need a good swift kick in the balls. :laughing:


 you ain't bursting my bubble, Thats good to know you are not paying over $100 per ton But I thought you had mention in another post that you where !!

Never mention all our stuff was at a 2" trigger. we have everything from non tolerant to 2"

An I'm just a ***** to Aholes like you!! About your threat tuffy!! If you would like to try an think your man enough, You can swing on dwn to the DM or I can meet you anywhere anytime for that swift kick !!! I would like to say it's been fun talking to you but its not, Your just another smart a#$ member that thinks he's god's greatest gift to snow removal!!

So glad you can ruin another clean fun going post with you smart [email protected]# comments!!


----------



## BORIS

Who knows what we will get but it is snowing right now but it is very light.


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1206223 said:


> you ain't bursting my bubble, Thats good to know you are not paying over $100 per ton But I thought you had mention in another post that you where !!
> 
> Never mention all our stuff was at a 2" trigger. we have everything from non tolerant to 2"
> 
> An I'm just a ***** to Aholes like you!! About your threat tuffy!! If you would like to try an think your man enough, You can swing on dwn to the DM or I can meet you anywhere anytime for that swift kick !!! I would like to say it's been fun talking to you but its not, Your just another smart a#$ member that thinks he's god's greatest gift to snow removal!!
> 
> So glad you can ruin another clean fun going post with you smart [email protected]# comments!!


Big surprise. Another TPC post beachin and cussing.


----------



## trqjnky

crete and tpc, your both looking like the guy below.. please stop fucckking up our weather thread and take it to pms or off topic.


----------



## trqjnky

1 inch overnight, another inch possible today. maybe well get enough to plow, maybe not. BUT we have 4-6 forcasted for sat-sun!!


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1206357 said:


> crete and tpc, your both looking like the guy below.. please stop fucckking up our weather thread and take it to pms or off topic.


 how'd you get a picture of me ?? I thought I got all them pictures thrown away. (LMAO) Will do sorry about this getting off topic an making this a pissimg match. This was an will be a good post again. I'm done talking to him, It's a waste of my time an it's time to let it go in one ear an out the other with poeple like that.

you getting much snow over there?? Looks like we'll be lucky to get a 1/2" to 1" tops here.


----------



## trqjnky

GOT 1" OVERNIGHT, 1-2 possible today


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1206385 said:


> how'd you get a picture of me ?? .


You posted it in the post a picture of yourself thread.. :laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

They are saying 1/2" tonight with an afternoon high of 5 with rising temps through the night. Should be interesting. Hope we get enough to plow.


----------



## hydro_37

nothing here and looking like nothing overnight


----------



## trqjnky

nothing overnight, tomorrow afternoon snow starts and saying 4-7" in the council bluffs area.


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1206845 said:


> nothing overnight, tomorrow afternoon snow starts and saying 4-7" in the council bluffs area.


lucky dog! I'm thinking I'am going to have to flip a quarter for here, All three stations are completely differant. One says 2"- 4", another says flurries and the third one says it will skip by us to the southwest. the 2"- 4" is news to me an I'll take it if it's try But My big fat fingers cant push the channel changer remote fast enought to catch all three of them perdicting what we may get. (LOL)


----------



## BORIS

Will you please let us know what the quarter flip says. Maby you can be the new forcaster i bet it cant be any worse than the tv .


----------



## Fourbycb

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44657/bastardi-forecast-for-rest-of.asp

I know we Iowan's like our weather blog so here is a little something more to add to the winter season


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1207560 said:


> Will you please let us know what the quarter flip says. Maby you can be the new forcaster i bet it cant be any worse than the tv .


 My uneducated guess is after watching the radar loop is between 1" to 1.5" by 6am, Now that just my uneducated guess now don't shot me if I'am off on this, This is my first try.


----------



## wideout

lets just hope that guys prediction is right


----------



## BORIS

I am going to have to forgive you because it is your first try but you are off to a bad start. lol


----------



## TPC Services

Umm whoop's!! I need to change that to we ain't going to get squat!!! I can't be to blame there was a glitch in the forcasting software!!


----------



## hydro_37

go to the bank and demand a different quarter TPC lmao


----------



## wideout

Well looking at the extended forecast don't look like were going to have snow the rest of this month here


----------



## hydro_37

pretty dry forcast here also


----------



## BORIS

The dry forecast will give you time to get your billing done.


----------



## Fourbycb

Been a while since the Iowa weather chat has said anything so here is something
Jan31 thru Feb 1 there is a possible snow storm for central thru east central into Illinois There is a chance this storm may not even happen just a possibilty. Just something to throw into the wind


----------



## trqjnky

chance of snow sunday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no accumulation predictions yet, but yeah!!!

dance fukers dance the snow dance!


----------



## Fourbycb

John Dee weather forcast has a storm possible for much of Iowa with wide spread 8 -12" snowfalls Feb 1st thru 6th lets hope this happens Remember keep the plows off till snow hits the ground lets not Jix this storm


----------



## cretebaby

Fourbycb;1216820 said:


> John Dee weather forcast has a storm possible for much of Iowa with wide spread 8 -12" snowfalls Feb 1st thru 6th lets hope this happens Remember keep the plows off till snow hits the ground lets not Jix this storm


Sweet! Plowing these little halh inchers is getting old.


----------



## wideout

How many of you guys use John Dee weather and how accurate is it?


----------



## TPC Services

never heard of it I guess I will have to give it a try.


----------



## wideout

I've just started hearing about it but I didn't know how accurate it is


----------



## cretebaby

wideout;1217540 said:


> How many of you guys use John Dee weather and how accurate is it?


He is pretty accurate. No hipe and fluff just simple maps. Good long range forecast.










http://johndee.com/


----------



## wideout

He is calling for 8-12 the first week in February for most of iowa


----------



## hydro_37

time will tell
just as long as I can get to MSP on the 10th for VACATION


----------



## BORIS

TPC I thought you were useing you quarter system. I am starting to think that no one can forcast anything right.


----------



## cretebaby

wideout;1217631 said:


> He is calling for 8-12 the first week in February for most of iowa


Where are you seeing that? I see where he says 5-10.


----------



## wideout

go to the main page of John dee weather go to the bottom of that page and click on weather graphic when that page pops up scroll to the bottom and you will see it.Thumbs Up


----------



## cretebaby

wideout;1217850 said:


> go to the main page of John dee weather go to the bottom of that page and click on weather graphic when that page pops up scroll to the bottom and you will see it.Thumbs Up


Found it.










Thanks Thumbs Up

Looks promissing.


----------



## wideout

Your welcome i wasnt sure how to do that! it looks beautiful doesnt it, lets just hope it happenspayup


----------



## cretebaby

wideout;1217904 said:


> Your welcome i wasnt sure how to do that! it looks beautiful doesnt it, lets just hope it happenspayup


Hit the "quote" button on that post and you will see how I did it then put the site address in your favorites.


----------



## wideout

ok thanks will try that next time


----------



## Fourbycb

I have used John Dee for 4 years now His 1-4 days forcast are real good and his 5-10 are good not great but good . The only thing I dont like is he doesnt update over the weekends so any predictions after 10 am friday dont get updated till monday 10am and as we all know Iowa's weather changes in a heatbeat. In my opinion I think this storm will track a bit farther south and bring the heavier snow bands south of Hwy 34 But I am guessing just like the Pro's do I think areas along I-80 could see 3-6 again I am guessing
Happy Plowing

PS Dont Hate me if I am wrong


----------



## wideout

Fourbycb;1217960 said:


> I have used John Dee for 4 years now His 1-4 days forcast are real good and his 5-10 are good not great but good . The only thing I dont like is he doesnt update over the weekends so any predictions after 10 am friday dont get updated till monday 10am and as we all know Iowa's weather changes in a heatbeat. In my opinion I think this storm will track a bit farther south and bring the heavier snow bands south of Hwy 34 But I am guessing just like the Pro's do I think areas along I-80 could see 3-6 again I am guessing
> Happy Plowing
> 
> PS Dont Hate me if I am wrong


That works for me im 10 miles south of hwy 34 and all my snow removal is in the town that it runs through so im good!


----------



## Fourbycb

*From NWS Kansas City Mo*

Different from John Dee


----------



## cretebaby

I don't care for the question marks.


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1217782 said:


> TPC I thought you were useing you quarter system. I am starting to think that no one can forcast anything right.


 I'm still on the quarter an gut plan. We may get 1" come moday night into Tuesday Morning. Depending On how far this cold air push will go south will tell if we see that big storm everyone is talking about. I could use another 3 to 4 time pusher with pile relocation a big possibility this time. We haven't had the need to move piles yet because they just keep melting away before the next storm. Luckily the piles we have now didn't melt off enough to leave alot of room, So hopfully if we do get that 8"-12" I will get to move piles, Finally some real payup. Just listen to the 9am weather on WHO -13 still saying that bigger storm for mid week to be to the south.


----------



## wideout

Its coming boys!!!!!!payup


----------



## hydro_37

winter weather advisory for us....Sun night through Tues morning
5-8 total with ALOT of wind


----------



## wideout

from what ive heard further south is gonna get it hard! where you from hydro


----------



## TPC Services

He's up in Mason City where you located at? Just listen to what WHO 13 had to say . they are talking about it not starting down here tell monday afternoon. may be around a half of a inch over night in to tomarrow morning. then having about 3" on the ground around 6pm Monday night then a couple more come Tuesday morning. for a total of around 3"-5" Well see.


----------



## wideout

I'm just south of fairfield


----------



## TPC Services

Well if it stays true,You guys maybe getting the heavier amounts on this one.


----------



## wideout

just looked at noaa they are saying 8-12 where were at still with locally higher amount!payuppayuppayup


----------



## hydro_37

wideout ....I grew up in Ft Madison and now live in Clear Lake/Mason City


----------



## wideout

Ok I'm only 45 minutes from ft madison


----------



## wideout

*iowa boys*

I know its still a ways off but how do you guys feel about getting together this spring for a meet and great somewhere?


----------



## Fourbycb

I might be up to that idea pending on time and date keep me in mind

PS Keep the truck and plows parked till snow hits the ground Lets not Jinx this storm


----------



## IHI

Fourbycb;1220789 said:


> I might be up to that idea pending on time and date keep me in mind
> 
> PS Keep the truck and plows parked till snow hits the ground Lets not Jinx this storm


Too late, Already upfitted the trucks this afternoon:realmad:


----------



## hydro_37

a get together would be good


----------



## TPC Services

sounds like a plan, think we tried this a few years back an it snowed the weekend we plan it. Spring may work out better. Something like mid to late march time when everything is still kind of slow would work.

KCCI & NWA is talking this may go well into Wednesday and a new total of 10"-16" the higher end of that could be down in the SE corner of the state. Talking here somewhere in the range of 8"-10" by Tuesday night that's not counting if it contuines into Wednesday morning!! This may turn out to be a 4-5 pusher with a lot of snow relocation work for the end of the week. This may take us into the weekend to get everything moved around an clean up. About frigging time we had a storm worth a crap to talk about here in the center of the state!!


----------



## Fourbycb

Sounds like with enought moisture and artic cold air this should be a light fluffy snow that will add up in depth and blowing and drifting we could all be plowing well into friday cleaning up drifting areas and then I see another snow possible friday light in nature 
Happy Plowing Everybody Lets Be Safe and Break Down Free


----------



## trqjnky

Finally. A big storm! 8-12" here. Some freezing drizzle and flurries tonight then the snow really picks up mon. Morning. Trucks are ready to go and my bank account is excited! Dan needs a skidloader, but first I need the money to pay for one. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BORIS

I am not holding my breath but they and talking it up to be a big one. I sure hope they are right. If it happen the way they say it will be a money maker for all of us. I am not stoping the snow dance though untill i am sure. Good luck to all of us. :salute:


----------



## spcars83

My fingers are crossed too.


----------



## wideout

Just watching the weather channel and they said 14-18 inches for us but never know till its all done


----------



## Andrew010

Looks like this storm might come through like they said.....I sure hope so and so does the bank account.

A good 12 inches would make my week.


----------



## trqjnky

well another swing and a miss for the weather guys!

said 8-10, we got 3.

maybe another 2 today and 1 inch overnight or tomorrow... 

at least it was enough to push this morning.


----------



## cretebaby

The weather service is lowering the storm totals and John Dee raised them from yesterday.


----------



## hydro_37

been out for 25 plus hours in the last 2 1/2 days
more clean ups and sanding to do tomorrow


----------



## vamootsman

Lost the new tranny, the 02 Tranny sprung a leak, The mount broke on the small truck. Not a good a time.


----------



## trqjnky

i realized i need a skidloader. good buddy does all my skidloader work for me, its starting to suck paying for his skidloader, when i could be paying for my own.

decent snowfall after being out all day. made some good money, spread 7 tons of sand. not all bad.


----------



## vamootsman

Got a skid already, called in a loader with 16' sectional for the big lot. Trucks broke on the small lots. Go figure.


----------



## cretebaby

Well we got 0-60". Depends what part of the drift you measure.


----------



## IHI

*Tried to be a hero*

Called to check in on my brother, asked if he'd been to the rural lot yet. Said he could'nt make it since the drifts were as tall as the hood on my other truck. Got off work, figured, I'll show him (hoping the county maintainer had been through)

Well, had to plow my way through some long 12-14" drifts most of the way on the north/south gravel road, got to the intersection to turn west and I seen the HUGE drifts as far as I could see, and my account is beyond the crest of the hill....no way I was getting through


















Always tomorrow; my cell phone did'nt pick it up, but up ahead there is a car buried in the drifts, all I could make out was the roof and about 1" of the windsheild....feel sorry for those folks, just wondering if there's enough room for the maintainer to get past it without going in the ditch.


----------



## hydro_37

hope whoever was in that car was ok


----------



## IHI

hydro_37;1225980 said:


> hope whoever was in that car was ok


Where the car is buried, there is a house, it almost looked as if they were trying to leave and got stuck getting onto this road out of their driveway. "usually" there is a farmer with a big 8000 series articulating deer that has a back blade, and he'll make A pass down this road so the neighbors can all get out, but he must seen the size and length of these on top of the hill here and said the heck with it LOL....cant say I blame him, freeing one of those big beasts would be a feat in itself.


----------



## albhb3

um is that car just a spec which i would assume is the road cuz holy crap


----------



## hydro_37

a big V blade on a county plow and he wont even know he hit the car till he sees it upside down in the ditch lmao
have seen it happen a few times here


----------



## Krumm

glad i found this thread, ill have to get some pics up from my adventures yesterday.


----------



## IHI

hydro_37;1226887 said:


> a big V blade on a county plow and he wont even know he hit the car till he sees it upside down in the ditch lmao
> have seen it happen a few times here


In drifts like these, the graders are'nt as strong as I previously thought. Last night I youtube's "road grader plowing snow" and just started checking links. Found out many times they have to keep ramming their way through too when it gets this deep. There was one clip it looked like the crazy operator got a HUGE running start, opened the grader up as fast as it'd go...looked like an easy 20mph, and then plowed straight into a huge long drift like these. Stopped him dead in his tracks as well as got stuck; so safe to say, that technique is'nt working LOL!!

Stopped out to this place late this afternoon, the maintainer had been through, snow piled up higher than my truck down that stretch above, and then the best/funny part....I get to the commercial building out there, and the parking lot was SPOTLESS, down to the grass everywhere they use for parking, only downfall, a drift across the entire front of the building 6-7' tall LOL. kept the blade all the way up and started slicing away at it until large chunks would topple, clean that up, and then slice away some more...the house next door this company owns, the entire driveway down below was spotless as well, had a good 30' from the road then going down the driveway that was 2-3' deep, got that all pushed to the side for them and all way right with the world, took my less time to do both lots than it usually does to just do the entire driveway out there, much less the driveway and the commercial lot combined- so i was happy


----------



## vamootsman

*Billing out for the Blizzard?*

Don't have anything in my billing schedule for 4 feet of snow. We may have only gotten 16.7 inches, but it piled really high on our 14 acre lot because it sits lower than the land and buildings to the northwest. Bid it to their specs for the last 2 seasons, and all worked out find, til we got triple the snow of the top tier of their bid structure. Haven't seen more than 6-8 inches here in 15 years. How are the rest of you handling it if your contracts don't have a "Snowpocolypse" clause.


----------



## cretebaby

Just one more reason why I hate incremental pricing.


----------



## cretebaby

_Aboot_ 4" this morning. :redbounce


----------



## hydro_37

we got about an inch 
enough to plow the commercials


----------



## vamootsman

cretebaby;1230771 said:


> Just one more reason why I hate incremental pricing.


Do you prefer seasonal, or hourly?

I may have to talk to them about doing a seasonal contract in the future. Then I just go plow when there is snow. Don't have to worry whether there is enough or not. Our Trigger is 2". So plowed again this morning. NOAA says we had 1.9. I must not have had enough coffe to be able to see the 1/10th difference at 4am. A seasonal gets rid of all of the questions.


----------



## trqjnky

i hate borderline storms. i did a couple accounts that like their stuff clean, but the halfassed customers got left. tonight might get another 2 inches, and another 2 inches tomorrow. hope and pray!


----------



## cretebaby

vamootsman;1231829 said:


> Do you prefer seasonal, or hourly?
> 
> I may have to talk to them about doing a seasonal contract in the future. Then I just go plow when there is snow. Don't have to worry whether there is enough or not. Our Trigger is 2". So plowed again this morning. NOAA says we had 1.9. I must not have had enough coffe to be able to see the 1/10th difference at 4am. A seasonal gets rid of all of the questions.


Seasonal..


----------



## BORIS

This looks like a great week with no snow and freezing cold. This sucks.


----------



## vamootsman

cretebaby;1231292 said:


> _Aboot_ 4" this morning. :redbounce


Do a little plow work across the border Eh?


----------



## cretebaby

vamootsman;1233132 said:


> Do a little plow work across the border Eh?


Not that far across. :waving:


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1232914 said:


> This looks like a great week with no snow and freezing cold. This sucks.


u haven't looked at next weeks yet either have you?? we are to get into the 40's most of next week starting on saterday. an no snow look at Accu smucks long range an don't see anything also.


----------



## trqjnky

snow season is over booo


----------



## cretebaby

trqjnky;1233571 said:


> snow season is over booo


The fat lady has not sung yet.


----------



## trqjnky

shes finishing her desert before she goes on stage though....

who wants to road trip to the canadian border for some sub work.


----------



## cretebaby

trqjnky;1233635 said:


> who wants to road trip to the canadian border for some sub work.


What do you have in mind?


----------



## trqjnky

cretebaby;1233646 said:


> What do you have in mind?


drive north untill i see plowable snow, then sit on a streetcorner with a sign "will plow for money, or pizza".......:redbounce


----------



## hydro_37

winter isnt over yet


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1233571 said:


> snow season is over booo


It is looking pretty slim. If you take the past 5-8 years we really hardly have had snow much after the Middle of Febuary!!! We have not had a big March snow or ice storm in close to ten years . You know, That one we use to get about every other year during girls State Basketball!!


----------



## cretebaby

hydro_37;1234009 said:


> winter isnt over yet


I tried to tell them. 

We average 7.6 inches in March.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1234894 said:


> I tried to tell them.
> 
> We average 7.6 inches in March.


You may, but not us here in the center of the state. We haven't seen a snow storm in March for around 5 years.


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1234912 said:


> You may, but not us here in the center of the state. We haven't seen a snow storm in March for around 5 years.


Didn't you guys get a 6-7 incher last March.


----------



## TPC Services

NOPE!!!! Sorry we sure didn't, Our last storm in our books for billing was on 2/22/2010 !!


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1235002 said:


> NOPE!!!! Sorry we sure didn't, Our last storm in our books for billing was on 2/22/2010 !!


Must have melted on contact.


----------



## cretebaby

It must be the NWS that is off.

http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=dmx


----------



## trqjnky

Does anyone know of a bulk salt source for us iowa guys?


----------



## Peterbilt

Last time I saw snow in march was in 07. Before that was 03.

But, hopefully the Girls basketball tourny rule still holds true. 

And, I have seen a chance for snow on or around Feb 21

J.


----------



## trqjnky

omahal/council bluffs area. 

i dont know, a dump truck load. 14tons


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1235597 said:


> Last time I saw snow in march was in 07. Before that was 03.
> 
> But, hopefully the Girls basketball tourny rule still holds true.
> 
> And, I have seen a chance for snow on or around Feb 21
> 
> J.


 we missed the 07' snow . last time we got some snow in Des Moines, in march was in 05' then 03' & 02' I seen the possability of snow for the 21st to. I guess will see if it holds true. Would be nice wouldn't it??


----------



## tls22

cretebaby;1235388 said:


> It must be the NWS that is off.
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=dmx


yeah they did have a storm last march

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/winter_storm_summaries/graphics/2009_2010/mar19_21_2009.html


----------



## tls22

tls22;1236077 said:


> yeah they did have a storm last march
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/winter_storm_summaries/graphics/2009_2010/mar19_21_2009.html


monthly breakdown his area got 6 inches on the 20th 2010...so crete is right it did snow last march for him

http://www.weather.gov/climate/getc...l=CF6&recent=yes&specdate=2010-03-31+11:11:11


----------



## tls22

TPC Services;1235634 said:


> we missed the 07' snow . *last time we got some snow in Des Moines, in march was in 05' then 03' & 02' *I seen the possability of snow for the 21st to. I guess will see if it holds true. Would be nice wouldn't it??


wrong...it happen last march


----------



## TPC Services

YA, OK WTF ever!!! I ve talk with a few other good friends of mine that are snow removal contractors in Des Moines an we all agree that whatever source's you are getting this from are wrong. the all have told me NO we did'nt receive any 6" or 7" of god dam snow here SORRY to burst all your friggin bubbles!!!!! that an My company would have billed around $25k on a storm that size an I sure the hell ain't got that in my books!!!


----------



## DodgerFan

Guy's I think TPC is rite. I don't have any invoices from last March. I'm not saying it didn't snow (wish I did have an invoice for last march ) but it must have hit & melted before there was a chance to plow it


----------



## trqjnky

we have a change...

crete-0
tpc-1

the war wages.....


----------



## cretebaby

trqjnky;1236803 said:


> we have a change...
> 
> crete-0
> tpc-1
> 
> the war wages.....


That should help someone feel better.


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1236803 said:


> we have a change...
> 
> crete-0
> tpc-1
> 
> the war wages.....


there's is no right or wrong here guy!
we got a little snow was it 7" like he is trying to say no!! did we get some snow yes!!!. but it was'nt enought to give two squirts about or have a disagreement about!!! the agreument is that people want to fight with me about the amount we got . do you live here? no so shut the heck up!!! why would I lie if it wasn't worth two squirts to worry about thats what has me pissed me off people trying to tell be from 180 to 2,000 miles away how much snow we Supposable got here!! I'm tired of the Childish Responds' an all might god Altitudes of this website!!!


----------



## WIPensFan

Goos-fra-bah....goos-fra-bah. :laughing:

How bout that Bucky win over your punkA$$ team on the hardwood last night!!wesport


----------



## TPC Services

WIPensFan;1236869 said:


> Goos-fra-bah....goos-fra-bah. :laughing:
> 
> How bout that Bucky win over your punkA$$ team on the hardwood last night!!wesport


 I'd rather watch paint dry before giving two squirts about basketball!!!. if the sport dosen't isn't about NCAA Football or NCAA Wrestling I could care less guy!!!


----------



## vamootsman

Are you guys trying to get your own reality show?


----------



## WIPensFan

TPC Services;1236880 said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry before giving two squirts about basketball!!!. if the sport dosen't isn't about NCAA Football or NCAA Wrestling I could care less guy!!!


Football...WI 31 - IA 30. Better?


----------



## TPC Services

WIPensFan;1236902 said:


> Football...WI 31 - IA 30. Better?


 woopie!!!! an your point is??? shows your age I guess!!

If you haven't figured it out Vamootsman there is a lot of children on here that think this is a site where they can act like a#$$ on it!!


----------



## vamootsman

TPC Services;1236915 said:


> woopie!!!! an your point is??? shows your age I guess!!
> 
> If you haven't figured it out Vamootsman there is a lot of children on here that think this is a site where they can act like a#$$ on it!!


Are you always that uptight? Or is this just your "schtick"?


----------



## WIPensFan

TPC Services;1236915 said:


> woopie!!!! an your point is??? shows your age I guess!!
> 
> If you haven't figured it out Vamootsman there is a lot of children on here that think this is a site where they can act like a#$$ on it!!


Take it easy. Just messing around a little. Try to laugh a little, your blood pressure will go down.


----------



## TPC Services

vamootsman;1236923 said:


> Are you always that uptight? Or is this just your "schtick"?


 nope just a mean old man. the older I get the meaner I get!!! I'm pretty straight foward!!! you don't like it, i don't care is how I feel about it when people ask. I could care less if people like me or not i am who i am. and the funny thing my blood preasure is low for a man my size.


----------



## vamootsman

OK. Just wondering.


----------



## Andrew010

-----------------------


----------



## trqjnky

Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives....................


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1220627 said:


> I know its still a ways off but how do you guys feel about getting together this spring for a meet and great somewhere?


Since winter looks to be pretty much a done deal in the 15 day forcast's. We may get a freak storm the first or second week of March but looking more an more Unlikely. Is this idea still a do able idea with some of you?? hows the middle of March sound ???


----------



## Fourbycb

Better look at John Dee's 5-10 outlook he is showing a storm maybe this sunday along hwy 20 and north. The storms track and strenght is uncertian


----------



## TPC Services

Fourbycb;1242564 said:


> Better look at John Dee's 5-10 outlook he is showing a storm maybe this sunday along hwy 20 and north. The storms track and strenght is uncertian


I ll strap my snow dance shoes on but I think down here we'll get rain. (LOL)


----------



## wideout

Middle of march would be good


----------



## hydro_37

back from vacation (high 80's in Cozumel and Grand Caymen) and the prediction is for ice starting tonight and maybe 1-3" of snow by Mon morning


----------



## trqjnky

hydro_37;1246716 said:


> back from vacation (high 80's in Cozumel and Grand Caymen) and the prediction is for ice starting tonight and maybe 1-3" of snow by Mon morning


man, you want some help. ill road trip at this point. lol..

looks like, low of 40 tonight with rain, high of 53 tomorrow with rain.

then low of 20 and high of 28 on monday.

this weather sucks. its too warm


----------



## IHI

Calling for some ICE....and I hope and pray we get more ice than snow!!! I love ice events since that's where the money's atThumbs Up


----------



## BORIS

It looks like maby next week end will be good.


----------



## TPC Services

thunder sleet up here in Algona! all rain dwn hm


----------



## IHI

nuttin but rain and some thunderstorms this a.m. here


----------



## wideout

sounds like we may get to put down some salt later this week but thats about it


----------



## hydro_37

put down 8 tons of sand/salt and plowed slush for 5 hours today in Clear Lake


----------



## TPC Services

hydro_37;1247907 said:


> put down 8 tons of sand/salt and plowed slush for 5 hours today in Clear Lake


Been at a friends all weekend in Algona an it never really got slick over here. was lucky to still edit my comment. Just look outside and it's snowing like a mother and the funny thing is there ain't anyhting on radar for 60 miles of here gotto love technology!! good night all


----------



## trqjnky

not **** in the west-central part of the state. maybe friday


----------



## wideout

looked on noaa and it sounds like there is a potential for a big storm Thursday into Friday lets hope it brings in some payuppayup


----------



## hydro_37

1/2" of ice overnight and then 2-3" of snow today
another busy day


----------



## IHI

Just had one of my guys do a salt run, rain froze and then we got some snow on top. Not much, but enough to warrant melting it off


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wideout;1247639 said:


> sounds like we may get to put down some salt later this week but thats about it





wideout;1249016 said:


> looked on noaa and it sounds like there is a potential for a big storm Thursday into Friday lets hope it brings in some payuppayup


well just a little one or two by monday for you guys...









just thought i would share, hows that wideout doing? i just replace my wings and edge today


----------



## wideout

1olddogtwo;1249233 said:


> well just a little one or two by monday for you guys...
> 
> View attachment 94688
> 
> 
> just thought i would share, hows that wideout doing? i just replace my wings and edge today


I love it so far its been perfect for me the only thing i dont like is the cost to replace the cutting edge and the rubber edges 475.00 is a little steep! I did pirchase a deflector for it after our blizzard and it hasnt snowed since i think i should take it off


----------



## cretebaby

wideout;1249016 said:


> looked on noaa and it sounds like there is a potential for a big storm Thursday into Friday lets hope it brings in some payuppayup


JD concurs with that.


----------



## wideout

i like the look of dark blue on a weather map!


----------



## wideout

I would love to have another snow to put on my february bills.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got the wings I get for 92.00 each and the steel for 140.00

Hopefully we all get nailed


----------



## wideout

yaeh i thought about getting some of those by falline (thing thats how you spell it) but im paticular and like it to look like it did from the factory so i spend to much and get them from western. where you pick up the cutter?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Local place, I do like the black look better, the falline have held up well.


----------



## TPC Services

Be nice to be on the side of the darker blue 8"-12" looks like we are on the light 4"-8" side of things it works I guess but need a couple more like that so we can get rid of the last 15 tons of salt we got sitting in the salt bin!!


----------



## wideout

I will take anything at this point I want to do some upgrades to my truck yet


----------



## vamootsman

TPC Services;1249404 said:


> Be nice to be on the side of the darker blue 8"-12" looks like we are on the light 4"-8" side of things it works I guess but need a couple more like that so we can get rid of the last 15 tons of salt we got sitting in the salt bin!!


Just got back from a salting run. Slick as all get out in the quad cities, a bit of snow on top of ice. Fire trucks and squads running everywhere (I guess for accidents).

How can you only have 15 tons of salt left? You've been bawl'n all winter about the pitiful snowfalls and that's all you have left!  JK!


----------



## vamootsman

The city trucks are driving around with plows down scraping an 1/8" of snow in front of my house, but not dropping salt. Hmmm, layer of ice, layer snow, scrape it down to a nice shiny smooth surface, perfect Ice skating conditions!


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1249404 said:


> Be nice to be on the side of the darker blue 8"-12" looks like we are on the light 4"-8" side of things it works I guess but need a couple more like that so we can get rid of the last 15 tons of salt we got sitting in the salt bin!!


It's looking better for you now.










And then Sat for us as well.


----------



## TPC Services

vamootsman;1249462 said:


> Just got back from a salting run. Slick as all get out in the quad cities, a bit of snow on top of ice. Fire trucks and squads running everywhere (I guess for accidents).
> 
> How can you only have 15 tons of salt left? You've been bawl'n all winter about the pitiful snowfalls and that's all you have left!  JK!


That's what we have left on our resupply of salt. went threw 135 or some odd tons all ready. but a third of that is reselling to other friends of mine that are snow contractors that don't have their own storage place to hold it.

looks like they have change there perdictions since the post you had yesterday. there was a spot of 8"-12 for the eastern part of the state an they have taken that out. we'll how much more that changes in the next 24hrs. how much we are to get really depends on the temp, still calling for above 32 for thursday so I guess we'll see on what falls from the sky.


----------



## trqjnky

where do you get the maps of snow accumulations that you are posting? noaa site?


----------



## TPC Services

KCCI TV 8 is call for a inch if we are lucky the heavier stuff is to be south of us is what they are calling for.


----------



## Fourbycb

TRQ they come from John Dee.com Check out his site


----------



## wideout

Well from what i can tell john dee is the only ones calling for much of anything all the others arent saying much!


----------



## Fourbycb

Ok who out there started mounting plows and sanders someone has Jinx Us the storm is tracking father south now if you want snow get those plows off till snow starts flying


----------



## wideout

im really hoping this storm developes into something


----------



## trqjnky

C'mon snow! Daddy needs some money!!!!

I bet us Iowa guys deal with the "are we gonna get snow or not" more than any other state.


----------



## goodlivin33

what do you think of what they are saying for this weekend im lost and fustrated and am going to keep all on cal and be a hermit this weekend....do you guys stress this sh8745it as much as i do?


----------



## Fourbycb

Dont get stressed I dont worry about the weather if its more than 48 hrs out because it changes that often. I look at weather on Mon, Wed, and Fri If forcast are in general on Wed from Mon then I watch closer if not then I dont worry to much and so on


----------



## wideout

i don't stress over it that much it either will or it wont and me being stressed out wont change what happens what irritates me is the weather forecasters saying its gonna be a major storm a week before it gets here then it turns into an inch or two. why don't they start on the conservative side and go up if they need to instead of getting everyone all worked up for nothing.


----------



## spcars83

They have been confused all week. As of yesterday they were saying hardly anything and now this morning we are in it again.


----------



## TPC Services

good work Johnny Mack on KCCI. missed this one again!!! he called fo us to not get crap as of last night at 10pm now we are to get 2"-3" by morning. that will work for me . But hey Johnny Mack maybe if you would worry about being a weather man then pimping your flying skills maybe you could get a forcast right for a change!! as u can tell I really don't like him. I have meet him a couple times an he's a complete JA!!


----------



## wideout

Imagine that the forecast changed again now we are suppose to get 5-7 per noaa


----------



## hydro_37

freezing rain here right now
anybodys guess on snow yet.
Sunday is sounding like a mess tho


----------



## wideout

Yeah sunday night and monday could suck depending on what it does


----------



## Fourbycb

Hydro where are you at thats freezing rain


----------



## spcars83

Funny. Noaa has changed there forcast again. Imagine that.


----------



## wideout

I'm in the 6-10 now!!


----------



## Krumm

1-4... im really counting on getting 4. I need some money to make it through march with no work.


----------



## hydro_37

Clear Lake and it didnt even last long enough to get anything slick
ounds like maybe 2" for us by Sat night
Sunday may be another rain/sleet/ice/snow event here


----------



## Fourbycb

An Inch if were lucky Not holding my breath tho


----------



## wideout

Where u at fourbycb?


----------



## cretebaby

Zilch, Zero, Nada, Nothing.......................:realmad:


----------



## Krumm

im gettin screwed here. I just got back from a fire call in N. Liberty where they were getting pounded and theres not even a 1/2in at our station and its no longer snowing. SOB


----------



## Fourbycb

Cedar Rapids Wideout and love the Profile Pic thIe truck and plow says it all


----------



## trqjnky

Got 4 inches in treynor, and 12 miles west in council bluffs, nothing...


----------



## wideout

Fourbycb;1252769 said:


> Cedar Rapids Wideout and love the Profile Pic thIe truck and plow says it all


Thank you!

Well we got 4 maybe 5 inches


----------



## vamootsman

1.9" yesterday and only about 1" stuck,,,,,,,2 inch trigger on the big account, oh well. On the bright, side, I did all of the little stuff myself, so I get to keep all the $$$. Wore my old A$$ out though! 

Had anothe 1/2 to 3/4 today so threw some salt.


----------



## wideout

we had about 1-1 1/2 last night good enough for a scrape and some salt


----------



## Fourbycb

About an Inch last night enough to go scrape off a few accts and Salt some others about another Grand made Nice way to end the Months Billing cycle


----------



## vamootsman

It's sleeting here now. I know no one cares, I'm just trying to get my post count up so I can feel more important.


----------



## cretebaby

vamootsman;1254389 said:


> It's sleeting here now. I know no one cares, I'm just trying to get my post count up so I can feel more important.


Now now. I care. It has snowed here all day but has melted on contact with the pavement. As usual for these spring storms. Right TP?:laughing:


----------



## vamootsman

So what's long range look like? Trying to go on vacation March 11 thru 18. Not that it could be all that accurate, but what are the pros saying? I still wet my finger and hold it up to test the humidity, and check my knees for barometric pressure. Can't afford a pro weather company. Yet.


----------



## hydro_37

barely enough here to plow
most accounts melted off before we could plow


----------



## Fourbycb

Waterloo DesMoines and Council Bluff plowers any body seen those High Dollar Tow Plows the state purchased being used at all this season Got any Videos or Pictures


----------



## trqjnky

i havent seen any


----------



## vamootsman

I could get used to just salting. Now if I could just find someone to load my truck for me, it would be a perfect world!


----------



## trqjnky

I wonder if it would be possible to make a barrel on stands with a chute. Just open the chute and load the sander. Like semi trucks use.


----------



## vamootsman

I was thinking Grain wagon on legs somehow.


----------



## cretebaby

Both are good ideas the only problem is unless it is kept in a heated shop and/or bone dry it will freeze up.


----------



## hydro_37

from Thurs night through the weekend sounds interesting for us


----------



## wideout

Has anyone seen john dee weather from the 5th-10th? he is saying 8-12 for us


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey wideout that is 5 -10 days out dont hold much that far out now if that same graphic is there wed and thur then I would hold a bit more faith in it


----------



## Peterbilt

It would be nice to just get 1 or 2 more pushes out of this season.

J.


----------



## wideout

I don't have faith in it I'm more or less making conversation!


----------



## vamootsman

I'm ready for it to be done for the season. Other things to do. (That should make it snow!)


----------



## wideout

If that will help then yeah I'm tired of snow for the year ready for spring!lol


----------



## cretebaby

Fourbycb;1257249 said:


> Hey wideout that is 5 -10 days out dont hold much that far out now if that same graphic is there wed and thur then I would hold a bit more faith in it


Seems to line up with what Express says.



TheXpress2002;1255553 said:


> Take the opportunity this week to get your equipment ready. This week is quiet. The first salting opportunity does not come until Saturday/Sunday timeframe with an ice storm. Winter returns again with a vengeance on the 9th, and heads up after that all hell breaks loose.


----------



## cretebaby

LOL Dee changed his tune already.


----------



## hydro_37

I am SO ready for spring
Thurs still sounds like some freezing rain and snow for us


----------



## TPC Services

1'-3' in Northwestern Iowa today into tomorrow night. We may get a couple here in the Big city come Tuesday niight into Wednesday. going to have to strap on my dancing shoes an do my Indian snow dance. need this to happen so I can get rid of that 15 tons of salt i still have


----------



## hydro_37

1-2 for us tonight into Mon with more on Tues into Wed


----------



## wideout

well i believe for us the winter is over


----------



## Krumm

im ready for it to be over. steady income sounds great right about now! as soon as that frost is out of the ground its time to rock and roll.


----------



## TPC Services

hydro_37;1261178 said:


> 1-2 for us tonight into Mon with more on Tues into Wed


Better wax up the equipment sounds like you guys are going to see the full bront of this one. you need any salt I've got 15 tons for ua  will be than happy to sell it to you! wouldn't need it down here an its just collecting dust


----------



## hydro_37

rain and snow mix right now
maybe 1" tonight with 1-3" Tues night

Wish I could help you out TPC but I still have sand/salt mix in the shed.
I will know more by Wed morning if we will have room for some in the shed over the summer


----------



## TPC Services

hydro_37;1261934 said:


> rain and snow mix right now
> maybe 1" tonight with 1-3" Tues night
> 
> Wish I could help you out TPC but I still have sand/salt mix in the shed.
> I will know more by Wed morning if we will have room for some in the shed over the summer


 thats ok, thought I would give you **** by trying to pawn it off on you (LOL) they are talking now like you guys may get any where from 3"-5" tuesday night into Wednesday.


----------



## TPC Services

Well Lookie here we are now under a winter storm watch for Polk county. 4"-7" by morning now they are saying. we'll see. last time we busted are ass's trying to make sure everything was ready to roll after a month off. an it didn't do squat!! (LMAO)


----------



## hydro_37

looks like you guys are getting rain there now
you may need some salt if this crap freezes


----------



## trqjnky

Late Afternoon: A 40 percent chance of rain. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 34. Northeast wind around 17 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Tonight: Snow. Low around 29. North northwest wind between 13 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Wednesday: A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Breezy, with a north northwest wind between 17 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph.

soo basically, if it freezes over night, ill get some good salting in... but the rain will probably make all the snow melt. so no plowing appears to be in my future.


----------



## TPC Services

the temp will have to drop really quick an real low to freeze up around here. with all the standing water here I see it hard to even be doing salt runs they are only talking a low of like 32 here.


----------



## tls22

TPC Services;1262869 said:


> the temp will have to drop really quick an real low to freeze up around here. with all the standing water here I see it hard to even be doing salt runs they are only talking a low of like 32 here.


so did you plow....where the talking heads right?


----------



## trqjnky

nothing, what a ripoff... to warm to even make ice... booooo

im taking my plows down to the car wash and putting them away for the year


----------



## TPC Services

tls22;1263350 said:


> so did you plow....where the talking heads right?


 Did a 1" slop run that was about it. Might get rid of same of the excess bulk material we have with a salt/sand run tonight depends on how cold it gets.


----------



## hydro_37

we got 5" of the nastiest wettest crap I have had to plow in a long time


----------



## hydro_37

hey TPC....I was in DSM yesterday and WOW....no wonder you are hurting. We are just barely starting to see ground here. I had a hard time even finding or seeing piled snow there

went to Thomas Bus Sales since they seem to have the best prices on enclosed trailers
I am looking for a 6X10 V nose with a ramp rear door


----------



## trqjnky

MOUNT UP BOYS!!!!! THE SNOWS A COMIN!!!! LOL

we have snow forcasted alll this week, of course nothing will stick... just enough to piss me off


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Keep an eye on tues....looks good for you guys


----------



## BORIS

Its for sure over for this season. Oh well if could have been worse i am not going to complain.


----------



## wideout

Hello everyone i know its still a ways off but i wanted to see what everyone has been up to this summer any new equipment or accounts for the winter?


----------



## wideout

Farmers Almanac is saying cold and very snowy for us this winter


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1300221 said:


> Farmers Almanac is saying cold and very snowy for us this winter


So are you going bigger this year? Or staying the same size since there is a harsh winter prediction?


----------



## wideout

Im looking at adding a skid but not because of the almanac. The town i do snow removal in is building super wal-mart instead of a regular one so i need something with a bigger blade maybe even a tractor just not sure yet which is best and that i can use all year around.


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1300297 said:


> Im looking at adding a skid but not because of the almanac. The town i do snow removal in is building super wal-mart instead of a regular one so i need something with a bigger blade maybe even a tractor just not sure yet which is best and that i can use all year around.


Staying the same size may just taking on an adjoining property or 2, but using either 3 skids, or 2 skids and a small loader. Tired of fixing Trucks.


----------



## wideout

its nice when there are properties close together hope you get them! the town i plow in is building some new stuff since the 4 lane came through


----------



## wideout

vamootsman;1300427 said:


> Staying the same size may just taking on an adjoining property or 2, but using either 3 skids, or 2 skids and a small loader. Tired of fixing Trucks.


what kind of skids do you run and how big of blades do you have on the front?


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1300575 said:


> what kind of skids do you run and how big of blades do you have on the front?


Last year had a 62hp Gehl 2 speed, with a lighter weight pusher box on it. It did well but broke the box, so bought a 12ft Arctic and got a Case but can't remember if it was a 430 or a 450 series, but it pushed the Arctic just fine.

Still figuring this season out.


----------



## wideout

Im looking at a case 90xt and want to put a sectional on it


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1300808 said:


> Im looking at a case 90xt and want to put a sectional on it


Sounds like a good idea. Should be great with the 8 footer or the 10. The 10 might be a bit harder to push around though if your tires are worn at all.


----------



## wideout

it has new tires but i was wondering about snow tires on it instead of the bar tires


----------



## vamootsman

wideout;1300843 said:


> it has new tires but i was wondering about snow tires on it instead of the bar tires


The standard bar tires worked fine for us.


----------



## trqjnky

Howdy fellas! Im selling my 2000 k2500 with a junk meyers on it and buying a 74 heavy half thats been restored with a western on it. I love old chevys, Id have an entire fleet of them if i could find them for the right price in decent shape. 

also, im buying a skidloader from another guy on the site, a case 1840. so i can load my v box and push snow with it, move piles, etc. Had to step up from just trucks to make a little more money. And loading sand with a small john deer acreage tractor and loader sucked balls!!!!!

how big of a blade/push box can an 1840 handle?


----------



## wideout

how many hp and whats it weigh


----------



## trqjnky

51 hp i believe and weighs 5500 lbs from what ive read on the internet.


----------



## wideout

its not much power so i wouldnt go very big depends on how far your gonna have to push the snow and how wet and deep it is but. stay on the smaller side if your going with a pusher. Im new to all this to hopefully someone with more insight chimes in and can give you a better idea


----------



## Cover Guy

trqjnky;1301138 said:


> 51 hp i believe and weighs 5500 lbs from what ive read on the internet.


You should be able to handle a 8' pusher box no problem I did for a few years worked fine


----------



## trqjnky

Anyone else bidding properties yet? A lot of the managers I've been talking to want a contract signed by September. Im getting bids ready now. And will email a reminder towards the end of next month.


----------



## wideout

I've had a couple new places call for a bid but all my old customers are locked in already so not sure if i will place a bid or not but a few more may not be bad


----------



## wideout

Im really hoping this is right!


----------



## trqjnky

Thats from last years almanac. 2012 almanac is out now, through october there's no forcasted snow.


----------



## DodgerFan

wideout;1301671 said:


> Im really hoping this is right!


Annual Weather Summary: November 2011 to October 2012
Winter temperatures will be above normal, on average, with below-normal precipitation and snowfall. The coldest periods will be in mid- and late December, mid-January, and mid-February. The snowiest periods will be in mid-December, late February, and early March.

This was taken out of the Almanac...But I hope your write & this is wrong!!!


----------



## johndeereguy

DodgerFan;1302300 said:


> Annual Weather Summary: November 2011 to October 2012
> Winter temperatures will be above normal, on average, with below-normal precipitation and snowfall. The coldest periods will be in mid- and late December, mid-January, and mid-February. The snowiest periods will be in mid-December, late February, and early March.
> 
> This was taken out of the Almanac...But I hope your write & this is wrong!!!


I hope you are right, almost all of mine are seasonal pay, so no snow means full pay and no expense!!


----------



## DodgerFan

LOL...Good for you! I have a couple of properties I'm bidding on that are per season also. Hope I get'm if this is the case!


----------



## trqjnky

Anyone else dealing with seldan properties? This year im being told they want to get away from hourly bids and go per push or seasonal bids.


----------



## TPC Services

Never heard of them. U live in winterset or Indianola?? or where on hwy 92 I seen that on one of your pictures.

KCCI relayed what farmers has said warmer winter with average precip BOOO!!!


----------



## trqjnky

I live on the west end of the state, council bluffs area.


----------



## spcars83

*2012 Farmers Almanac Outlook*

With it being dry this summer, hopefully the winter will give us some moisture. According to this it should...just hope it is white though.


----------



## vamootsman

*KAGE Innovation*

Has anyone here ever used one? Know of a dealer in Eastern Iowa?


----------



## Peterbilt

I have 2 of them, and they are the real deal. Way faster, and more reliable than my Arctics.

J.


----------



## vamootsman

Thinking of adding 2 to the arsenal. Have a 12 foot arctic that's going on the front of a Wacker WL50, but wanted something a little more versatile for the skids doing the smaller malls. Sounds like wiener! My local guy contacted them today, and the snowball is a roll'n, so to speak. Thanks for the input.


----------



## trqjnky

been working on the equipment this week. getting everything ready is sooo exciting!!! (and expensive, 190 FOR A CUTTING EDGE?) killing me!


----------



## Andrew010

It's a whole lot cheaper to make your own cutting edge. I just made one for my pro plus. Cost me $54 for a piece of 1/2" steel that was 6" wide by 8ft long and $7-8 for new bolts.

I just lay the old cutting edge on the new piece of steel to mark the holes. Punch out 10 holes and spray a couple coats of good black paint and you're good to go.

Some say a factory edge will last longer. I'm not sure, but even if that's true I can buy 3 cutting edges my way and still have money left over vs 1 factory edge.

Just my .02


Not sure how close to Des Moines you are, but you're welcome to stop by and check it out if you want.


----------



## trqjnky

I was just in des moines yesterday picking up a new to me plow truck. I have thought about making my own edge. but like you said, factory edges are supposed to last longer. im not sure what they are made out of, but mild steel like we would use is pretty soft. i dont know, you do have a point about being able to make 3 for the cost of one.



Andrew010;1311249 said:


> It's a whole lot cheaper to make your own cutting edge. I just made one for my pro plus. Cost me $54 for a piece of 1/2" steel that was 6" wide by 8ft long and $7-8 for new bolts.
> 
> I just lay the old cutting edge on the new piece of steel to mark the holes. Punch out 10 holes and spray a couple coats of good black paint and you're good to go.
> 
> Some say a factory edge will last longer. I'm not sure, but even if that's true I can buy 3 cutting edges my way and still have money left over vs 1 factory edge.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Not sure how close to Des Moines you are, but you're welcome to stop by and check it out if you want.


----------



## trqjnky

Im looking for subs and employees in the Omaha area, if anyone knows of anyone looking for work om me


----------



## Andrew010

Too bad you're not closer. I'm looking to find someone around the Des Moines area to sub for this winter. If you know anyone over this way looking for subs, let me know.

I have experience and insurance.


----------



## trqjnky

its gonna snow soon!!!


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1317642 said:


> its gonna snow soon!!!


I hope your right but what makes you say that?


----------



## DodgerFan

trqjnky;1317642 said:


> its gonna snow soon!!!


It's 80 degrees, I'm not seeing (unfortunately) snow anytime soon.


----------



## trqjnky

stop bringing logical thoughts into this thread, there is no room for that here. im gonna go hook up my plow just in spite.


----------



## DodgerFan

You wouldn't be the only one with your plow on. I've seen (honestly) a few guys around town with them on there truck.

This is crazy, temps in the 80's. Normal is mid to low 60's


----------



## trqjnky

DodgerFan;1319267 said:


> You wouldn't be the only one with your plow on. I've seen (honestly) a few guys around town with them on there truck.
> 
> This is crazy, temps in the 80's. Normal is mid to low 60's


I KNOW! All i can do is laugh and tell myself they just bought them or are transporting them somewhere.


----------



## trqjnky

Ok, im calling it, its official, we will have snow by november 25!!!!! Get your junk ready...

So how's things going? Any new accounts? New equipment? Has tpc relaxed since last season? 

I got 2 new properties, working on a third. Got a case 1840 and built a door for it, got a 9ft western plow for the skid. Put a new cutting edge on my 9ft western for my dodge, sold my 2000 chevy w Meyers junk plow and got a 83 chevy with an 8ft boss. Got my vbox ready with some backup chains made and tuned up. Last thing is new tires for the dodge.


----------



## vamootsman

trqjnky;1322010 said:


> Ok, im calling it, its official, we will have snow by november 25!!!!! Get your junk ready...
> 
> So how's things going? Any new accounts? New equipment? Has tpc relaxed since last season?
> 
> I got 2 new properties, working on a third. Got a case 1840 and built a door for it, got a 9ft western plow for the skid. Put a new cutting edge on my 9ft western for my dodge, sold my 2000 chevy w Meyers junk plow and got a 83 chevy with an 8ft boss. Got my vbox ready with some backup chains made and tuned up. Last thing is new tires for the dodge.


Sounds like you're ready to go.
We landed 3 properties, all within 30 seconds of our big job, so the skids and loader will already be there. Going to buy 2 Kage systems to go with the Arctic, so should be loaded for bear, so to speak. Will only plow with the truck/trucks if we are in a jam.


----------



## trqjnky

Nice. If I do good this year, I may get a second skid with a page system for next year. For now im trying to keep everything lowbuck as possible, keep overhead a minimum.


----------



## BORIS

Is it me or is it cooling down faster than last year? I am starting to get fired up for winter with the temps coming up this week. ussmileyflag


----------



## trqjnky

BORIS;1324998 said:


> Is it me or is it cooling down faster than last year? I am starting to get fired up for winter with the temps coming up this week. ussmileyflag


Its definitely colder sooner! Below freezing temps were forcasted for this week!


----------



## wideout

I'm gonna call snow november 28th what a great birthday present!!


----------



## trqjnky

Nov 17 first snow.


----------



## Peterbilt

I am soooo not ready for a Nov 17th snow fall!!!!!!!

Thanks giving weekend would work for me.

J.


----------



## trqjnky

Peterbilt;1325181 said:


> I am soooo not ready for a Nov 17th snow fall!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks giving weekend would work for me.
> 
> J.


Sooo, anyone else around this state deal with seldin properties?


----------



## DodgerFan

Never heard of them. Not in central Iowa anyway.


----------



## trqjnky

well, trugreen has been trying to turn themselves into a national company by bidding lots and subbing them out. thankfully most properties in des moines have been told by regional managers to avoid them and stick with local guys that actually own snowplows.

good news.


----------



## wideout

I have no idea why companies go with nationals it would be in there best interest to stick with local guys.


----------



## Jake23rc

seldin is a company out of Nebraska. they are buying up property here in the cedar rapids, marion area. not sure how they are to deal with.


----------



## DodgerFan

I hate Trugreen!


----------



## wideout

So i went around and put up fliers in all the local stores like i have done every year for the last 5 or so years and see that in a couple of those stores someone else already had put some up but no big deal i left them alone as i wouldnt take someone elses down fliers but i go into a couple of stores tonight and the stores he had his up in mine were missing.

Now it really pisses me of but i left his alone because i have no proof he did it. I have never heard of this company before so i guess he is new. Im going to hang more tomorrow and what to see if they come up missing to. Nothing i can do about it but im just ranting thinking how crappy that is to do.


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Wideout 
Are you surprised by that Its a dog eat dog world. I have done the same thing for years and I to have seen mine go missing from time to time and understand your anger. There is enought work for those of us if the general public wants or can afford to pay for our services now a days. Replace your flyers and cross your fingers they stay and believe me also Word of Mouth and the quality of your work will always win over. Try putting up more flyers in other locations too like the Local Hair Salons , Convenience Stores , and Other Spots if they will let you


----------



## wideout

No im not surprised someone would do it but it still pisses me off since i wouldnt do it. Oh well i have tons of fliers in the office im gonna go put up shortly i think i will just put mine on every side of his just to be a smart ass


----------



## trqjnky

surround his on all four corners...

then write "convicted sex offfender" on his flyer in a permanent marker that will stand out..... dog eat dog, he steals your flyer, you wreck his life... its only fair... lol

well, maybe dont go that far, but definately surround his flyer... ooohhh, and mail some flyers to his home/business.....


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1329279 said:


> surround his on all four corners...
> 
> then write "convicted sex offfender" on his flyer in a permanent marker that will stand out..... dog eat dog, he steals your flyer, you wreck his life... its only fair... lol
> 
> well, maybe dont go that far, but definately surround his flyer... ooohhh, and mail some flyers to his home/business.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I dont think ill go that far but it is funny as hell! But i did put mine all round his


----------



## trqjnky

Well boys, it snowed in western nebraska today! Its getting closer!


----------



## wideout

I wish i would start now here i have so much i want to do this winter to the new house that ans i have my eye on a new rifle


----------



## trqjnky

wideout;1331274 said:


> I wish i would start now here i have so much i want to do this winter to the new house that ans i have my eye on a new rifle


im doing the "buy it now, hope it snows later" method. lol. bought a 204 savage rifle a couple weeks ago to go coyote hunting with, and been getting new duck hunting gear, that crap adds up fast!payup


----------



## vamootsman

trqjnky;1331588 said:


> im doing the "buy it now, hope it snows later" method. lol. bought a 204 savage rifle a couple weeks ago to go coyote hunting with, and been getting new duck hunting gear, that crap adds up fast!payup


Just bought a Browning BAR in .325 WSM. Wanted something that would make a big boom. It does, and a box of shells leaves a big bruise. Future Elk Hunter.


----------



## BORIS

I predict we will see snow flakes in two weeks from today. Do you think i am wrong or right.


----------



## wideout

BORIS;1333926 said:


> I predict we will see snow flakes in two weeks from today. Do you think i am wrong or right.


I hope your right but I think its to early yet!


----------



## wideout

I want snow in the worst way but im glad we dont have what the did out east


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Wideout : I totally agree with you lets get some snow falling here just not 2ft of wet heavy crap , I would take take 2 ft of power over 2 ft of wet


----------



## wideout

The fliers i put up are working now after the big snows out east the calls are getting to be ridiculous tho at this!


----------



## spcars83

Farmers Almanac predictions. Lets see how close they get.

November 2011
1st-3rd. Chilly across the Northern Plains.
4th-7th. Unsettled.
8th-11th. Fair at first, then stormy, with some snow possible.
12th-15th. Unsettled east into the Northern Plains.
16th-19th. Mostly fair, becoming overcast, blustery.
20th-23rd. Fair skies.
24th-27th. Very unsettled, with squally weather for the Northern Rockies and Northern Plains east, then slowly clearing.
28th-30th. Turning very cold.

December 2011
1st-3rd. Showery and unsettled.
4th-7th. Pleasant.
8th-11th. Big storm from the Southwest: north of the storm track, heavy snow, with 4 to 12 inches possible; south of the storm track, heavy showery rains and perhaps thunderstorms.
12th-15th. Cold temperatures. Fair, then turning unsettled.
16th-19th. Clouds gradually give way to clearing.
20th-23rd. Stormy, with heavy snow.
24th-27th. Fair and colder.


----------



## trqjnky

well, so far they missed the rain/SNOW thats coming through here tomorrow! they say a half inch of snow. not much, but its a step in the right direction.


----------



## BORIS

We will see if my prediciton is right later tonight. I think we see some.


----------



## spcars83

Honestly I hope we don't get anything until the ground freezes good. I push some properties where I have to go out into the grass a little ways and I hate when it is not froze it's a muddy mess then.


----------



## trqjnky

sleeting here!


----------



## DodgerFan

What part of the state are you in?


----------



## wideout

looks like a good size storm in nebraska


----------



## trqjnky

In by council bluffs


----------



## BORIS

I have the same issue and i hope for a good freeze before it starts also.


----------



## trqjnky

Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TPC Services

I thought I would be a pest an tell the ones on this thread that haven't replied to the off topic thread about the get together Nov 12 if you guys that haven' seen that and are interested hit us up on the off topic thread for the meeting.

Thanks


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1327093 said:


> well, trugreen has been trying to turn themselves into a national company by bidding lots and subbing them out. thankfully most properties in des moines have been told by regional managers to avoid them and stick with local guys that actually own snowplows.
> 
> good news.


 they are pretty much close to a natioanl as you can get they are in snow magazine there a top 10 company every year in snow sales. it's kind of hard to get around them when they low ball it all and give discounts!!


----------



## wideout

Hey trqjnky did you have to go out and do anything?


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1336971 said:


> Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also is that the front end of your dodge sticking out on the left of the pic


----------



## trqjnky

Nope, didn't do anything, just had too much rain and the concrete too warm for all the snow to stick.

And yes that's probably my dodge, if its silver. Im on my phone and can't see the pic


----------



## trqjnky

SNOW next Tuesday!!!!! Probably be the same as yesterday, not amounting to anything, but it'll be enough to make me smile


----------



## BORIS

I just saw the weather this morning and i am starting to get excited. I know it is to early but still.


----------



## trqjnky

FUHK YEAH BOYS!!!!!!

Tuesday Night: Rain before 9pm, then rain and snow between 9pm and midnight, then a chance of snow after midnight. Low around 31. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 13 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## spcars83

trqjnky;1340746 said:


> FUHK YEAH BOYS!!!!!!
> 
> Tuesday Night: Rain before 9pm, then rain and snow between 9pm and midnight, then a chance of snow after midnight. Low around 31. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 13 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


1-3" sloppy wet stuff. But at least it's something right?


----------



## DodgerFan

In Des Moines It's supposed to be just rain but even so the ground temps are to warm.


----------



## trqjnky

i know i know, but its another step in the right direction. i dont actually think i will plow anything. i just enjoy any sign of snow. better than 95* and sunny


----------



## Andrew010

My plow is ready, just in case.....:laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

KCCI in the big city of DM is calling for 1.2" by tomorrow morning we'll see most of it will not stick. but the way they are forcasting this it may be a full out blizzard by tonight


----------



## DodgerFan

Hopefully! Suppoed to get down to 29° tonight, maybe some ice?


----------



## TPC Services

I don't know it wouold be nice to start off the season with some sanding and sdwk deicing. but I really think the concrete temps are pretty warm still it would really have to get cool to freeze dodgerfan. i'm thinking lower 20's to do it.


----------



## trqjnky

im thinking we can all sleep good tonight.


----------



## Andrew010

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.....


----------



## Andrew010

1-2 tonight and 1-3 additional for tomorrow. Fingers crossed....


----------



## DodgerFan

For who? Everything I've heard on KCCI & WHO say very little in central Iowa. Though I do hope your right!


----------



## trqjnky

nah, dont get excited boys. this will not come close to being anything plowable.

Tonight: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after midnight. Low around 28. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 13 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Wednesday: Sunny, with a high near 43. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 13 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph.


----------



## BORIS

I am going to the grocery store to but them out of everything is going to be a bad one. lol


----------



## Andrew010

trqjnky;1341830 said:


> nah, dont get excited boys. this will not come close to being anything plowable.
> 
> Tonight: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after midnight. Low around 28. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 13 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Sunny, with a high near 43. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 13 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph.


Weather channel for my says 1inch tonight and 1-3 tomorrow. Supposed to change to snow around midnight and stay snow through 10am or so tomorrow. Probably won't amount to much, but just might get a few inches. Plows not on the truck just yet, but it's ready to be.

It is supposed to warm up to low 40s tomorrow afternoon and will likely melt away any snow we get. Wind is going to be 20+ form the north though, might cool things down enough.


----------



## trqjnky

Well snow forecast just went from 1-3 down to a 20% chance of anything. So no such luck this round


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Thunder snow then pushin around slushy slop sh*t for 2 hours. Least my new beefed up tower didn't fail on me. :realmad:

I want some pro comp springs for the front end of my truck and a tranny cooler put in....anybody feel like helpin a brother out?:laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

blade_masters;1342319 said:


> Thunder snow then pushin around slushy slop sh*t for 2 hours. Least my new beefed up tower didn't fail on me. :realmad:
> 
> I want some pro comp springs for the front end of my truck and a tranny cooler put in....anybody feel like helpin a brother out?:laughing:


 hey if your free Jason we are having a get to together at the Jethro's on Forrest ave by Drake Univeristy if you free hit me up.


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1342014 said:


> Well snow forecast just went from 1-3 down to a 20% chance of anything. So no such luck this round


It went east of you an hit us smack dab in the mouth , on average about 4" of crappy wet white stuff but hey it pays the bills. All the contractors I now laugh it off and then when we woke up at 2am we all went OH S%$#. scramble scramble scramble. Forecasters at 10pm news where still say ah it will just stick in the grass we don't see it sticking to the roads. chalk another find piece of forecasting up by are local forecasters!! Now the old Farmers theory if you haven't heard this one is that whatever the day of the month is on the first snow fall is normal the amount of storms we will have for the year . The past few years its been within a couple . So I sure hope it's off this year


----------



## BORIS

Holy crap i hope the almanac is off i heard that from someone else today and have never heard of it so i say it must not be true.  BTW on 11-2-11 i called this snow i said within 2 weeks we would see snow. I may have found my new job as a forcaster. lol.


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1342623 said:


> Holy crap i hope the almanac is off i heard that from someone else today and have never heard of it so i say it must not be true.  BTW on 11-2-11 i called this snow i said within 2 weeks we would see snow. I may have found my new job as a forcaster. lol.


 Boris, so when's are next snow fall.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

TPC Services;1342511 said:


> hey if your free Jason we are having a get to together at the Jethro's on Forrest ave by Drake Univeristy if you free hit me up.


Which day?


----------



## Andrew010

TPC Services;1342703 said:


> Boris, so when's are next snow fall.


This weekend?....lol



blade_masters;1342821 said:


> Which day?


I believe it's still Sunday 11/13


----------



## OneBadDodge06

What time? I may be able to pop in for a bit before I go to work.


----------



## wideout

Well it didnt accumulate and i knew it wouldnt but it snowed down here today really good for awhile then it stopped and the sun came out. Now that its snowed i want it even worse but its a sign that winter is getting even closer!:redbounce


----------



## Andrew010

blade_masters;1342868 said:


> What time? I may be able to pop in for a bit before I go to work.


Last I heard was 12:30


----------



## vamootsman

*Diesel Transfer tank*

Gonna have one in the truck this season. Any Do's and Don'ts or things to keep an eye on on from the guys who use them? Also, can I use offroad Diesel in the Skids and loader? Is it worth the hassle to get it?


----------



## OneBadDodge06

I think they're a great idea. They add weight and convenience. Just get a good fuel filter and add some sort of diesel additive to it since diesel has a habit of collecting moisture in storage. Bolt it down good too. Friend of mine's put a nice hole in his box from moving around.

You can run Ag diesel in them. As far as I know the only difference is they put a dye in it so the DOT can be sure guys aren't running tax free fuel in their trucks. But its totally worth it IMO.


----------



## BORIS

I will check my crystal ball and let you know tonight.


----------



## vamootsman

blade_masters;1343092 said:


> I think they're a great idea. They add weight and convenience. Just get a good fuel filter and add some sort of diesel additive to it since diesel has a habit of collecting moisture in storage. Bolt it down good too. Friend of mine's put a nice hole in his box from moving around.
> 
> You can run Ag diesel in them. As far as I know the only difference is they put a dye in it so the DOT can be sure guys aren't running tax free fuel in their trucks. But its totally worth it IMO.


Thanks for the input. Where do you find Ag Diesel?


----------



## bdover21

vamootsman;1343169 said:


> Thanks for the input. Where do you find Ag Diesel?


Where do you live at vamootsman? The BP in Adel sells red diesel. Basically any co-op should have it too.


----------



## vamootsman

bdover21;1343186 said:


> Where do you live at vamootsman? The BP in Adel sells red diesel. Basically any co-op should have it too.


Quad Cities.


----------



## TPC Services

blade_masters;1342821 said:


> Which day?


 Jason, this Sunday at 12:30
bdover21 & vamootsman if you two are interested an don't have anything going on some of the other guys on here from Iowa are doing a get together this sunday 12:30 in Dm if you up for it lets us know.


----------



## vamootsman

TPC Services;1343271 said:


> Jason, this Sunday at 12:30
> bdover21 & vamootsman if you two are interested an don't have anything going on some of the other guys on here from Iowa are doing a get together this sunday 12:30 in Dm if you up for it lets us know.


Thanks for the invite. Would love to join you, but Have a bunch of work to do, Including a long list provided by my wife.


----------



## vamootsman

*Kage*

Pulled the trigger on a 8ft and 10 ft Kage. Should be here shortly. Pretty stoked about using them, and comparing them to my Arctic.


----------



## BORIS

Ahh swamie says last week of november to first week on december.


----------



## TPC Services

BORIS;1343840 said:


> Ahh swamie says last week of november to first week on december.


Ok swamie we are going to hold your chest nutts to the fire on this forcast. is this good for all of iowa or the central area? ussmileyflag


----------



## bdover21

Where you guys meeting at on Sunday? Ill be hunting Saturday and maybe Sunday, might be back tho.


----------



## TPC Services

bdover21;1344074 said:


> Where you guys meeting at on Sunday? Ill be hunting Saturday and maybe Sunday, might be back tho.


 We are going to meet up Sunday at 12:30 at Jethro's by Drake University. 3100 Forrest ave, Dm ,IA


----------



## BORIS

Swami says it is a forcast for somewhere in the state but crystal ball is a little foggy so no fire on the nuts if i am wrong. I have one long range forcast for the 11th of janurary. There will be a large snow storm for central iowa within three days either way of the 11th.


----------



## wideout

HAPPY THANKSGIVING boys!!!


----------



## Andrew010

Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## trqjnky

We need some snow!


----------



## Andrew010

Yes we do!


----------



## wideout

Is it just me or is it warmer then last year at this time?


----------



## Fourbycb

New tires New Plows Tons of Salt all we need now is Snow Snow Snow Snow


----------



## ajman21

i went out side and did the snow dance and one my neighbors threatened to shoot me with a bb gun! guess he don't like snow. i hope his roof caves in from the 150 inch snow we get this year


----------



## Andrew010

Still no snow in the 10 day.....not even freezing temps during the days.


----------



## wideout

I seen that to! im hoping when it starts it just dont stop.


----------



## TPC Services

Don't forget boys and girls in the 09' blizzard 68" year it was in the upper 30's low 40's tell that front came in and brought us all a merry year (LOL) and it had snow a few inchs in the very early days of Nov


----------



## Fourbycb

http://www.johndee.com/
John Dee's Forecast show's 1-4" possible Dec 2nd - 7th from SW Iowa thru central Iowa to NE Iowa Its off to a Slow Start Better than Nothing


----------



## trqjnky

Woohoo finally! Snow in the forecast for fri night through sat night! Its about time!


----------



## TPC Services

I pictures fourbycb pictures we are to lazy to look this site up our selves (LOL). locals are not as forsure about this . but hell they where still thinking we weren't going to get any thing last time either.







ussmileyflag


----------



## Andrew010

Not all the locals were so pessimistic last time.....I'm not so optimistic about next week though. 

Time will tell. I hope it snows. I'm getting bored......


----------



## TPC Services

The paid forecasters where off completely, accuweather has three possibilities in the 15 day


----------



## BORIS

I told you last week in november to first week in december.


----------



## Andrew010

I hope you're right!


----------



## trqjnky

Cmon! just give me 3 inches! Thats all I want!!!!

That's what she said..... hardy har


----------



## Andrew010

Looks like it's going to be more rain then snow for Des Moines. Hopefully it turns to snow.


----------



## wideout

I know it will snow but i just cant take the wait anymore!


----------



## TPC Services

Damn mother nature and here teasing us with these storms I tell you. Looking more an more like its going to be all rain for this weekend for the central part of the state. by the all the charts I have looked at today Damn it!!!!


----------



## Andrew010

I see all rain as well.....It's not nice to tease us like this!

If it does get cold enough for snow we should see quite a bit though.


----------



## trqjnky

*** me.. i need to make some money!


----------



## TPC Services

It would have been. depending on the dew point and temps my conversion chart is saying we could of had 10"- 15"

I:crying: hear you


----------



## wideout

Hey TPC if it snows in des moines this weekend can i come help you? i need to plow bad!!!!


----------



## trqjnky

WOOOOHOOOOOHHOOOO!!!!!

Saturday: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after noon. High near 34. South wind 7 to 11 mph becoming north northwest. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## Andrew010

At least someone's getting snow.....


----------



## Fourbycb

WOOOOO HOOOOO Snow is falling in Cedar Rapids Too bad its not a workable Snow Just a teaser and this weekends storm looks like its going west of us, Just Rain here


----------



## wideout

NOAA says we may get some rain and snow saturday night but im not going to hold my breath.


----------



## spcars83

At least next week looks a lot colder so it will freeze the ground before the first measurable snow.


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1364217 said:


> Hey TPC if it snows in des moines this weekend can i come help you? i need to plow bad!!!!


Sure you can  all though its looking like we may get a inch or so only here might want to get with Trqjnky saw on our local they are saying they may get in the of 8"+!!!! Lucky bastrads (LOL)
that would be a long drive for a few bucks, what would you stick your plow on a trailer and haul it up? It would be a long drive with it hanging off the front of your truck..


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1364244 said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOHHOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Saturday: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after noon. High near 34. South wind 7 to 11 mph becoming north northwest. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


2"-4" have they change their tune on the amount yet??? our locals are trying to say you may get in the range of 8"+ lucky ****s 
We can come help I know wideout is itching I hav a couple guys that work for me that are beating down the doors here that wnat to. We can load the blades up on the trailer and be there tonight


----------



## Andrew010

Have plow will travel.


----------



## trqjnky

haha. so now the weather tards are saying 3-6 and noaa is saying in my area we may get 7". 

SNOW DANCE SNOW DANCE SNOW DANCE!!!!

If i had a few more properties I'd invite everyone over for a snow plowing party.


----------



## Andrew010

Accuweather for Sat night - Des Moines

24° Wet snow in the evening, accumulating an inch or two; cloudy and colder 


Maybe Des Moines might get a couple inches....fingers crossed!


----------



## trqjnky

***!!! now we are looking at 1-4, they keep changing their minds. stated we'd have rain tonight, then changed it to freezing rain, now back to rain. cmon!!!!


----------



## Andrew010

NOAA says 1-3 now for council bluffs....these guys are just guessing, and they aren't good guessers either!


----------



## Andrew010

It was 3-5 for council bluffs a couple hours ago.


----------



## trqjnky

they are changing hourly, rain, then ice, then rain, 7" and then 3" and then 60 and sunny..... lol


----------



## Andrew010

And they get paid 80,000 a year to do it....


----------



## Fourbycb

they are trying to narrow it down to when rain get here and the change over to snow just be happy we might see something at all, I guess its better than no precript at all


----------



## wideout

TPC Services;1365029 said:


> Sure you can  all though its looking like we may get a inch or so only here might want to get with Trqjnky saw on our local they are saying they may get in the of 8"+!!!! Lucky bastrads (LOL)
> that would be a long drive for a few bucks, what would you stick your plow on a trailer and haul it up? It would be a long drive with it hanging off the front of your truck..


at this point i would do whatever to plow snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## trqjnky

I wish I could make great money to be clueless. Friggin weathermen. One to 3the for sure with another inch sat night. Who knows really though,


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1365886 said:


> I wish I could make great money to be clueless. Friggin weathermen. One to 3the for sure with another inch sat night. Who knows really though,


Even at that its still better then what im getting!


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1365519 said:


> at this point i would do whatever to plow snow!!!!!!!!


REALLY whatever it takes UMM well you see I do have this rash ..... :laughing:


----------



## wideout

Maybe i should have said just about anything


----------



## trqjnky

SNOW!!!! 4 inches of heavy wet stuff...


----------



## Fourbycb

trqjnky;1366897 said:


> SNOW!!!! 4 inches of heavy wet stuff...


In what city are you plowing 4" of slop


----------



## Andrew010

Congrats on the snow. We didn't get a single snow flake.


----------



## ajman21

we got bout 4" in sioux city. good way to break in the season!


----------



## TPC Services

Fourbycb;1366935 said:


> In what city are you plowing 4" of slop


I'm beating he's still out finishing up or sleeping. He's from the Council Bluffs/ Omaha area
Nice picture by the way, ya they wet snow is no fun we had 4" of that stuff on Nov 9th


----------



## trqjnky

Council bluffs area.
out moving piles with the skid today.


----------



## DodgerFan

No snow in the forseeable future :realmad:


----------



## wideout

DodgerFan;1368611 said:


> No snow in the forseeable future :realmad:


Noaa is saying we may have a chance thursday night


----------



## trqjnky

wideout;1368676 said:


> Noaa is saying we may have a chance thursday night


yea for a dusting. nothing accumulating here.


----------



## Andrew010

Looks like it could be awhile for snow boys. Time to find a hobby while we wait.


----------



## plowninja

NOAA and John Dee are calling for 1 to 2 on thursday night. Goto www.johndee.com he has verygood forcasts. I always look at NOAA site under weather discusion, this iswhat they send out to meteorologists. It is in technical terms but once you figure it out it goes into depth with what different models are predicting.


----------



## spcars83

Well we got about a half inch of snow this morning. What a teaser!


----------



## wideout

spcars83;1370096 said:


> Well we got about a half inch of snow this morning. What a teaser!


We had 1.5 or 2. It was enough for me to run through everything and put down salt so I'm happy. Next one today maybe!


----------



## trqjnky

2 inches forcasted for thursday!! and possibly some snow!


----------



## trqjnky

oh yea, last snow, i have 1 property i have to scoop about 100 feet of sidewalks. i get the property done, grab my shove-?,,,,....???? WHERE THE HECK IS MY SHOVEL?? 

SOME LOWLIFE S.O.B. Stole my shovel! so i have to drive 20 minutes round trip to get a new shovel. sonofabich!


----------



## spcars83

wideout;1370156 said:


> We had 1.5 or 2. It was enough for me to run through everything and put down salt so I'm happy. Next one today maybe!


Ya we put down a little salt to. Hopefully Thursday night will bring us more.


----------



## wideout

spcars83;1370459 said:


> Ya we put down a little salt to. Hopefully Thursday night will bring us more.


I hope so!! heard any amounts yet?


----------



## plowninja

wideout;1370607 said:


> I hope so!! heard any amounts yet?


from noaa
THE GEM IS
THE MOST BULLISH WITH LLVL CYCLONE DEVELOPMENT AND THUS ENHANCES DEF
ZONE LIKE SNOW FIELDS ACRS THE SOUTHERN TWO THIRDS OF THE DVN CWA OF
2-4 INCHES AND THE NEED OF AN EARLY SEASON ADVISORY. WON/T GO QUITE
THAT MUCH FOR NOW...BUT 285-290K ISENTROPIC LIFT ANALYSIS...PASSING
SPEED OF SYSTEM...AND POS OMEGAS IN APPROPRIATE COLUMN SATURATION
/AGAIN USING THE NAM PARAMETERS ADJUSTED NORTHWARD/ SUGGEST
WIDESPREAD 1-3 INCHES ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE I80 CORRIDOR.

sounds like from low end and inch to maybe 4. good way to start the season with a smaller one .


----------



## trqjnky

ILL TAKE 2-4 INCH SNOWS ONCE A WEEK ALL WINTER LONG! easy on equipment and good on the checking account


----------



## Fourbycb

trqjnky;1370773 said:


> ILL TAKE 2-4 INCH SNOWS ONCE A WEEK ALL WINTER LONG! easy on equipment and good on the checking account


I totally agree only lets make it 3 - 6" of power every week till Mid Mar 2012


----------



## wideout

15 outside just finished a salt run! I love winter


----------



## trqjnky

i love salt runs! so much easier than plowing. just drive through the lot.


----------



## DodgerFan

Don't get your hopes up for a Thursday snow boy's...Hope this trend stops soon!


----------



## trqjnky

yup, thursdays looking pretty weak


----------



## DodgerFan

If we don't get something soon I'll have to pimp myself out.....although that probly won't get me anything either


----------



## trqjnky

Long term...saturday night through wednesday.
Forecast concerns will be temperatures and the chance for light
precipitation monday/precip type and a stronger storm system for
midweek.

although the midweek one looks like just rain.

COME ON WHY CANT WE JUST GET A NICE SNOW STORM! LIKE, HEY, ITS GONNA SNOW, 4-6 INCHES. NOT THIS WELL, IT COULD BE A DUSTING, COULD BE 3 INCHES, MIGHT BE RAIN, WE DONT KNOW KIND OF STORMS!!!


----------



## DodgerFan

trqjnky;1371473 said:


> Long term...saturday night through wednesday.
> Forecast concerns will be temperatures and the chance for light
> precipitation monday/precip type and a stronger storm system for
> midweek.


I hope so...I just put an add on CL for a pimp


----------



## wideout

Just looked at the weater forcast and it looks like it will be nothing for tomorrow night. This is ********!


----------



## TPC Services

Omaha is getting more now. I m about ready to move there!! ain't done crap since Nov 9th


----------



## TPC Services

Omaha to get 1"-2" more inches tonight thats what NOAA is saying for that area. I swear i am about ready to mover there!!


----------



## Andrew010

TPC Services;1372958 said:


> Omaha to get 1"-2" more inches tonight thats what NOAA is saying for that area. I swear i am about ready to mover there!!


I've already been turning in resumes over there....lol. They always get more snow it seems like.

Just my luck too....


----------



## Craig Voelker

Ready for some snow in Cedar Falls!!


----------



## trqjnky

well, 1.5" and still snowing here!!! (omaha/cb) 

woot woot!!!

last i heard, wideout was nekkid in his front yard, underwear on his head, dancing like an idiot.


----------



## Andrew010

Weather channel says you guys already have 3" in Omaha /CB. Either way you should get to push again. We just get teased AGAIN.

Eventually it SHOULD snow here...


----------



## trqjnky

we dont have 3 inches. thats bullshi+. i measured 1.5 just now.


----------



## Andrew010

Council Bluffs Weather

Light Snow

25°F

Feels Like: 25°

Past 24-hr Snow: 3.2 in (est.)

Past 24-hr Precip: 0.15 in (est.)

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/USIA0192:1:US


----------



## chevboy167

*Hi from Marshalltown!*

Hello all. New to reply on the site. Just been a lurker for 2 years. I agree on the (Let it snow!) factor. Then maybe i get to try the Sno Pro out on the truck with all the enhancements i did this summer. Or as it is, the truck put on the plow. Plow worth more than the truck! :laughing:


----------



## Fourbycb

Barely a dusting in Cedar Rapids Sniff Sniff Come on Snow Gods I need snow do that dance


----------



## vamootsman

We got about an inch in Bettendorf according to my shoe.


----------



## Andrew010

An inch or so in Altoona.


----------



## vamootsman

Got to Charge for some salt today and a small bit of shoveling. Things are looking up!


----------



## chevboy167

*uggggggg!*

stepped out at 6:30, looked around, went back inside, pulled the sword out of the case, went back outside, held it high in the air, screamed......BY THE POWER OF THE SNOW GODS....... well u know the rest


----------



## trqjnky

just got done pushing. got about 3" totall.


----------



## Peterbilt

I got a full lot salting run, shoveld and treated all the walks for the second time this week.

J.


----------



## wideout

We ended up with around 1-2 again not much but its better than nothing got to run through all but one salted all but one and on the bright side picked back up one of my ols accounts that is huge! payuppayup

And just to clearify trqjnky i wasn't completly naked:laughing::laughing:


----------



## trqjnky

funny story, this morning at 7am, one of my guys calls me, ive been sleeping since i plowed all night, i sent the goof troop out in the morning. so i answer...

"hello"

"this is wes"

"what can i do for ya wes"

"the plow on the chevy wont move in any direction"

"huh?"

"i picked the blade up and backed up, now it wont move"

"huh?"

"i dont know what happened, but i only have one driveway left, jake will do it"

"ok, park the chevy, ill look at it when i get to the shop"

"ok Dan, bye"

"bye"

SOOOO. I get to my shop, look at the chevy, it has the boss plow with the joystick controll mounted on the seat, he turned the rocker switch "off".... jeesus christ. he didnt notice the light was out on the switch? i guess it could have been worse.


----------



## wideout

What are you doing sleeping you weiner


----------



## wideout

Forgot to mention i hit something for the first time in years this morning. Plowing wal-mart and ran a sign down the side of my truck scratches down the side gouge in the door paint bent my passenger side mirror backwards broke the cover all to **** still pissed off at myself about it.


----------



## Fourbycb

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/big-winter-storm-next-week/58863
depending on this plays out and tracks looks like Western Iowa again be the snow winner again, Come on Central and Eastern Iowa We need to do the Snow dance more to make the Snow Gods Dump on Us


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1374034 said:


> funny story, this morning at 7am, one of my guys calls me, ive been sleeping since i plowed all night, i sent the goof troop out in the morning. so i answer...
> 
> "hello"
> 
> "this is wes"
> 
> "what can i do for ya wes"
> 
> "the plow on the chevy wont move in any direction"
> 
> "huh?"
> 
> "i picked the blade up and backed up, now it wont move"
> 
> "huh?"
> 
> "i dont know what happened, but i only have one driveway left, jake will do it"
> 
> "ok, park the chevy, ill look at it when i get to the shop"
> 
> "ok Dan, bye"
> 
> "bye"
> 
> SOOOO. I get to my shop, look at the chevy, it has the boss plow with the joystick controll mounted on the seat, he turned the rocker switch "off".... jeesus christ. he didnt notice the light was out on the switch? i guess it could have been worse.


Sleeping???? what in the hell I would love to get some sleep after pushing for 8 hrs (LOL) have clean ups re runs of salt and sand, clinets we don't normal sand calling for sand. that phone don't stop for **** after a storm so there no sleeping for like 24 hrs depending on the storm. heck that 09 blizzard I did'nt get any sleep for close to two days.

sleep!! sleep is for the weak (LMAO) I'll sleep enough when i'm dead (LOL)


----------



## wideout

Anyone in iowa looking for a v-box spreader? its in great shape but i dont need it anymore! would like to get it sold. give me a call if interested 641-919-4471


----------



## spcars83

*How many times will it change?*

How many times will it change before it gets here?


----------



## DodgerFan

spcars83;1377029 said:


> How many times will it change before it gets here?


Seriously, December 20th? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## plowninja

spcars83;1377029 said:


> How many times will it change before it gets here?


Im glad to see that you are using www.johndee.com. If your using it please donate $ to him. He does this for free but i am sure it costs him $ too.

As for the storm it looks like a good bet for some precip. but all three major models are showing different solutions. one shows rain the other moderate snow and the other light snow for eastern iowa and moderate snow for southern illinois. The good news is the european model is showing the snow for eastern iowa and that has been the most accurate model by far this short winter season by far.

But yes this is still very far off for any accurate forcast. Crossed fingers though.


----------



## trqjnky

Anyone have snowfall totalls for last year? I cannot find my notes. I remember early feb we had a 7" snow


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1377576 said:


> Anyone have snowfall totalls for last year? I cannot find my notes. I remember early feb we had a 7" snow


Answer your phone I had a website for you


----------



## trqjnky

i got them, they dont match up. saying e only got .14 inch when i was plowing... i shoudnt have lost my notes i guess. dammmitttt

275 unit apartment complex, 14 acre propery.


----------



## BORIS

I am going to sarpen my mower blades today i will need them next week at this rate.


----------



## trqjnky

no ****. this is horrible!!! why is it raining in december?!?!?!?!!??!!!!!

im dying here!!!


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1379244 said:


> no ****. this is horrible!!! why is it raining in december?!?!?!?!!??!!!!!
> 
> im dying here!!!


your dying?? you have plowed what now like 4 storms??? shut up!!! (LMAO) we have only plowed once!!:realmad: if we are having another get together we are planing on making you pay since you have been the one making all the $$$ HEHEHE


----------



## trqjnky

eric, take the plows off your quads and lets have the next meeting in bussey at the trails. since its going to be 60 out we might as well have fun.


----------



## DodgerFan

My parents have a place in Bussey. I was looking out the window this morning and I think my grass is greening up!


----------



## wideout

the weather has to turn before long I would think and when it does I think it will be non stop snow


----------



## Andrew010

I hope your right about non stop snow.


----------



## TPC Services

the weatehr better turn here fast or I am going to bomb the Accuweather office. they are the ones that perdicted a above snow fall season for us this winter!!! now their new graft says we will not be having snow on the ground for x-mis! WTF get it flipping straight. I ain't kidding I will drive my happy camper butt up to their place and punch each of those retards right in the face. 
I may end up taking them off the ATV and I'll us it on this communications engineering project down in K.C. I may go work on for the rest of winter and let someone else run the show up here!! that way I am at least making money


----------



## wideout

Technically winter isn't even here yet so I think we'll be fine atleast it better or my seasonal contracts will go to **** next year


----------



## DodgerFan

spcars83;1335998 said:


> Farmers Almanac predictions. Lets see how close they get.
> 
> November 2011
> 1st-3rd. Chilly across the Northern Plains.
> 4th-7th. Unsettled.
> 8th-11th. Fair at first, then stormy, with some snow possible.
> 12th-15th. Unsettled east into the Northern Plains.
> 16th-19th. Mostly fair, becoming overcast, blustery.
> 20th-23rd. Fair skies.
> 24th-27th. Very unsettled, with squally weather for the Northern Rockies and Northern Plains east, then slowly clearing.
> 28th-30th. Turning very cold.
> 
> December 2011
> 1st-3rd. Showery and unsettled.
> 4th-7th. Pleasant.
> 8th-11th. Big storm from the Southwest: north of the storm track, heavy snow, with 4 to 12 inches possible; south of the storm track, heavy showery rains and perhaps thunderstorms.
> 12th-15th. Cold temperatures. Fair, then turning unsettled.
> 16th-19th. Clouds gradually give way to clearing.
> 20th-23rd. Stormy, with heavy snow.
> 24th-27th. Fair and colder.


Hmmm...seams fairly accurate....we're screwed!


----------



## wideout

John dee is still talking about some snow in a week or so


----------



## BORIS

I said the hell with it and am deer hunting I will sharpen my blades when I get home. Out is never going to snow.I am starting to think that the wives tale of only getting 9 storms may be right.


----------



## DodgerFan

At this point it's looking dim but always hope for the best...even some salting would be good!

Good Luck Boris!!! You'll have a better chance at a deer than we will snow


----------



## qualitycut

DodgerFan;1379314 said:


> Hmmm...seams fairly accurate....we're screwed!


Might have been if it wasn't 40 degrees out.


----------



## trqjnky

it was too foggy here to even go deer hunting today. sucked!


----------



## TPC Services

what fog is good, all you have to do is sit still and they will wonder right up to you (LOL)


----------



## Andrew010

TPC Services;1379771 said:


> what fog is good, all you have to do is sit still and they will wonder right up to you (LOL)


That's a good idea.


----------



## spcars83

Well that 3-6" for next week has turned to 1-2". From what NOAA is saying it is more than likely pretty much an all rain event.


----------



## Andrew010

Maybe it'll end up being one of those winters it stays warm and doesn't snow. Sure is looking that way so far.....


----------



## IHI

has anybody been tracking the annual plowing trends they have tracked over the years? Go through your quickbooks and break it down into the snow removal side of things and look back/write down the past 10-15 years and you will see a definate trend towards some years of "drier" winters again. We all got spoiled the past 3 or 4 years with good snow falls, but we're going back to the light snowfalls again....if the trend holds correct.

I'm just basing this on billable events since we began using quickbooks. could obviously vary on region as well, my area always seemed to miss all the huge snowfalls.


----------



## wideout

this was released the first of december


----------



## wideout

cant figure out how to get the text part to download


----------



## IHI

wideout;1380933 said:


> this was released the first of december


I hope for everybody's sake they're right....but it sure is getting a late start. Maybe this is "the calm before the storm"? Stuff they'll make documentaries about in the future, "december in 2011 was unusally warm, not a flake fell, folks were still watering and mowing their lawns. Then mothernature had seen enough and unleashed her furry, it snowed every day for the next month and a half shattering standing records dated back 100yrs prior.

Doubtful, but what if LOL


----------



## trqjnky

everybody, i got news for ya. ive plowed twice and had one snow just shy of plowable. 

same as last year. were not fuked yet


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1380971 said:


> everybody, i got news for ya. ive plowed twice and had one snow just shy of plowable.
> 
> same as last year. were not fuked yet


My first snow last year came on the 10th last year and I plowed twice already before that this year so I'm with ya I think its just warming up


----------



## Fourbycb

I have not had a Plowable or a Salting event yet this season, and I have to think that when it starts snowing it wont stop till March 2012 A very wishful thinking. I thinking that eastern Iowa will not see any plowable snows till around New Years that hurts the pocket book but hope it will recover nicely in 2012


----------



## trqjnky

screw all you guys. as long as i get mine.. 

haha!!!! im joking.


----------



## IHI

This is my first winter not doing any snow removal...so I know your pain, but dont miss it LOL!! Being a rudy poo lowly citizen now, I'm loving this warm weather; it's allowing me to get alot of other things still done outdoors at my own pace instead of scrambling around last minute

I'm sure you guys may have seen it already, but if any of ya know anyone looking for a rock solid reliable F250, I'm selling my back up truck, here's the local craigslist ad with all the info:
FIRST OFF- no trades, no paypal
Also truck and plow will NOT be seperated, if you want to remove plow and sell, that's fine, but I will not. the plow stays on the truck and sells with the truck.

Got out of snow removal business, so I no longer need this truck. I purchased this truck years ago just to have as a back up in case my main truck went down or we got a big storm. Once in a great while we would use it in my construction business to take guys to jobsites/tow a trailer/haul material etc....but 99% of the times it's sat idle.

Since i've owned it, I had a shop install a brand new Jasper crate engine. While the engine was out, i had the transmission rebuilt/gone through since everything was torn down already, so drivetrain wise it's literally a brand new truck with only 5000 miles on brand new engine and rebuilt transmission. I also removed the original vinyl bench seat in front and ext cab, and installed cloth 60/40 captain chairs and matching cloth seat in rear. Truck has the vinyl floor. List of all the goodies below, and with any of my trucks/tools, I always had a shop do the work, and always had anything replaced that needed to be removed to fix original problem, it's been very well taken care of and only reason I'm selling is because I do not need it.

93 F250 extended cab 4x4
NEW 460cid EFI crate engine with 5000 miles on it, new water pump, belt, plugs, wires, cap rotor, new 200amp alternator, new timing chain/front engine cover (original one had a small crack). All new exhaust manifold studs/dounuts.
E4OD transmission has been rebuilt and also has 5000miles on it, shifts exactly as it should obviously 
no leaks in either engine or tranny, and no oil burning....just stating that even thought it's all new as i'm sure somebody will ask

Tires-brand new, maybe 50 miles on them
Brakes- brand new, maybe 200miles on them
Front/Rear/transfer case fluids were all drained in 2008 and I had synthetic fluid put in them

PS, PB, PW, tilt cruise, A/C

Cruise control quit working 4 years ago, I never looked into fixing it since it sat most of the time, you can read around on internet to see what it'd take. 
A/C blew ice cold before original engine blew up, When the new engine was installed I told them just put some oil in the lines/compressor because I did'nt want to pay to have them retro fit for the new 134A...but if this truck will be your daily driver, everything is there, no leaks...will just need to have retro fit done and charge with new freon.

Western 8'6" Pro unimount straight blade. I just put new fluid throughout entire system today so you should be good to go. Everything works as it should. 2 yrs ago plow stopped working, took it to C&C Welding for repair, they installed and charged me $996.00 for a new valve body...the brains of the hydraulics I was told..was'nt happy, but it was worthless not working. Plow also comes with removable "turkey wings". They are removable side plates that turn the plow into a box plow, they are designed to ride up in the brackets when the plow trips. This was easily the best $600 I ever spent, it easily made plowing almost 50% more effeicent since no snow trails off the edges. If you dont want to use them, lift them out of brackets on plow and throw them in back of truck, but once you use them, you will be amazed....my V plow on my F350 is a joke when compared to how much and how quickly you can remove snow with the straight blade and the turkey wings/box ends.

Obviously I'm losing my butt on this, but the truck is solid and ready for somebody that needs a reliable daily driver or a company looking to add an additional truck to the fleet for daily use or back up. You will not be disappointed and I'm going to be relatively firm on the $5500.00 price but will consider "serious" offers. New engine/tranny/vlave body on plow = that price alone.

You can call and leave message, I will return it as quickly as possible or contact me via email
3 one 9 two 3 nine 4 three 4 one

Tag that came with crate engine, I wrote miles on truck itself on the right, 138,XXX
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2857.jpg

Interior
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2854.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2853.jpg

Truck exterior:
front
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2852.jpg

rear
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2850.jpg

driver side
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2849.jpg

passenger side
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2851.jpg

Dash panel with truck running:
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm286/iowahome/Things for sale/IMG_2855.jpg

Location: Elk Run Heights, IA 50707 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## wideout

Anyone seen the forecast? They have snow for us monday night tuesday tuesday night and again thursday night and friday


----------



## Fourbycb

I seen that but didnt want to say anything for fear It may Jinx the forcast and its just a 20 - 30 % chance for this part of Iowa. If so it will be the first workable event for me this season http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/white-christmas-2010-vs-2011-t-1/59163


----------



## BORIS

Dont hold your breath.


----------



## Andrew010

Accuweather's 30 day forecast shows 0 snow...not saying accuweather is the most reliable source but dam.

Not looking good for snow anytime soon.


----------



## Andrew010

60% chance of snow for Tuesday. Less than 1 inch, but still better than nothing.


----------



## TPC Services

Andrew010;1384291 said:


> 60% chance of snow for Tuesday. Less than 1 inch, but still better than nothing.


Where are you getting 60%, for Tuesday?? maybe southeran Iowa. this 30 days of no snow from accuweather is funny as hell because they are the ones that are perdicting us on have the worst of the winter. :laughing: I wouldn't look at there website if you paid me


----------



## Andrew010

Weather channel says 60% snow for Tuesday afternoon. NOAA says 50% afternoon, 40% night.

Both forecasts for Altoona, Ia. Same forecast for Des Moines as well.

I just checked both again and it still says the same as earlier.


----------



## trqjnky

i heard 1-3 inches for us.


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1385074 said:


> i heard 1-3 inches for us.


I heard it was going to be sunny and 55 in council bluffs and we were going to get 1 or 2.lol


----------



## trqjnky

curse you wideout.... curse you....

im farting in your direction to get as much global warming as possible to your side of the state....

on a serious note. down south is looking at getting over a foot in some areas. im thinking about travelling.


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1385182 said:


> curse you wideout.... curse you....
> 
> im farting in your direction to get as much global warming as possible to your side of the state....
> 
> on a serious note. down south is looking at getting over a foot in some areas. im thinking about travelling.


I told my wife to pack her **** were moving to flagstaff


----------



## TPC Services

:laughing:


wideout;1385192 said:


> I told my wife to pack her **** were moving to flagstaff


----------



## trqjnky

well. were pregnant with number 2. when youre good at what you do, youre good.


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1385529 said:


> well. were pregnant with number 2. when youre good at what you do, youre good.


Congratulations man!!!!! My wife and i are trying but not sure its gonna happen she had cervical cancer in the past so it may not.


----------



## trqjnky

best wishes for you wideout. iknow of a handfull of couples where the wife had cervical cancer and they still concieved. keep your chin up. there is a chance.


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1385688 said:


> best wishes for you wideout. iknow of a handfull of couples where the wife had cervical cancer and they still concieved. keep your chin up. there is a chance.


If nothing else we'll have fun trying I guess


----------



## TPC Services

*WHAT SNOW!!!!* LOL, 60% is now down to 20% and the low still hasen't past to the south of us yet. Forcasters getting all your hopes up again! and everyone bought into it. then mother nature truns around and shoves a knife right in your heart. Oh an my the way the Plowsite Gustopo pulled my Santa wish joke post off said it was improper! why all it said was fat ****** and slap mother nature in the A$%. I guess you can't have fun on this site that Or he still believes in Santa (LMAO)


----------



## ultimatelawns

This weather pattern that we are in has got to go. Everybody around us is getting snow! Last year we had already been out 5 times. This year 2 very small ones so far.


----------



## TPC Services

ultimatelawns;1386015 said:


> This weather pattern that we are in has got to go. Everybody around us is getting snow! Last year we had already been out 5 times. This year 2 very small ones so far.


weren't you out yesterday afternoon appling liquid down?? I seen one of your trucks out wasn't that a little premature looks like we wouldn't even see a flurry, do you still charge for that ? of is that a someone else?


----------



## ultimatelawns

I was out running errands in the truck I use for putting it down, but I wasn't putting any down. If we were definately going to get an inch or more I would of been putting down at a couple places. My liquid truck is a burgundy dodge diesel.


----------



## TPC Services

ultimatelawns;1386027 said:


> I was out running errands in the truck I use for putting it down, but I wasn't putting any down. If we were definately going to get an inch or more I would of been putting down at a couple places. My liquid truck is a burgundy dodge diesel.


Ah right on,


----------



## Andrew010

Guess I should sell my plow and buy a lawn mower. I would make more money this year.


----------



## ultimatelawns

Yep, this winter is not looking good. We normally get most of the snow in December and January.


----------



## trqjnky

im going to start grading gravel drives with my plow.


----------



## TPC Services

It was bound to happen we have been having a good run of average to above average snow fall seasons and it was due to change. For people that say they never seen it this warm or bad haven't been in the plowing business that long then or have a great memory because I remember in the early 2000's we did get crap for snow. hell there was one year friends of mine where riding their Harley's in 60 degree weather in January. so I am predicting we are on the down slope of getting below average snow fall for the next couple of years. Better start signing up more clients on seasonal!!


----------



## IHI

TPC Services;1386112 said:


> It was bound to happen we have been having a good run of average to above average snow fall seasons and it was due to change. For people that say they never seen it this warm or bad haven't been in the plowing business that long then or have a great memory because I remember in the early 2000's we did get crap for snow. hell there was one year friends of mine where riding their Harley's in 60 degree weather in January. so I am predicting we are on the down slope of getting below average snow fall for the next couple of years. Better start signing up more clients on seasonal!!


EXACTLY, it's just a treand....up and down just like the stock market, housing market, etc...business as usual for mother nature. When I first got into plowing it was just for something to do since it never snowed much to call it "a business" aspect. Play money was all it was that went into my racing account. For years I laughed at how stupid my friends were buying snowmobiles since we never got enough snow around here to justify their expense. 4 or 5 yrs ago, I bought 2 sleds since we were on an upswing in snow fall, had a blast...then sold them 2 yrs ago and seen that as a strategic move and dont regret it a bit.

It'll probably be dry for a few years, all folks have to do is look back on their annual charts to track monthly/annual billing over the past 10-15 yrs and they wont be suprised.


----------



## TPC Services

IHI;1386357 said:


> EXACTLY, it's just a treand....up and down just like the stock market, housing market, etc...business as usual for mother nature. When I first got into plowing it was just for something to do since it never snowed much to call it "a business" aspect. Play money was all it was that went into my racing account. For years I laughed at how stupid my friends were buying snowmobiles since we never got enough snow around here to justify their expense. 4 or 5 yrs ago, I bought 2 sleds since we were on an upswing in snow fall, had a blast...then sold them 2 yrs ago and seen that as a strategic move and dont regret it a bit.
> 
> It'll probably be dry for a few years, all folks have to do is look back on their annual charts to track monthly/annual billing over the past 10-15 yrs and they wont be suprised.


this will be nice maybe it will bankrupt some of these A#%$ clowns that are out here buying brand new equipment and low balling people out of business. Me and a couple other contractors have been saying we need a couple of dry years to get rid of them, especially the ones that can go an put new blades and other big item plowing tickets on a finance deal. Lets see them make those payments when there's no snow.:salute:


----------



## Andrew010

TPC Services;1386416 said:


> this will be nice maybe it will bankrupt some of these A#%$ clowns that are out here buying brand new equipment and low balling people out of business. Me and a couple other contractors have been saying we need a couple of dry years to get rid of them, especially the ones that can go an put new blades and other big item plowing tickets on a finance deal. Lets see them make those payments when there's no snow.:salute:


Completely agree with you, but this doesn't help cure the boredom......Looks like it's going to be a long boring winter.


----------



## cretebaby

And POOF the snow is gone.


----------



## Peterbilt

I am getting SO SICK OF THIS S HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J.


----------



## IHI

TPC Services;1386416 said:


> this will be nice maybe it will bankrupt some of these A#%$ clowns that are out here buying brand new equipment and low balling people out of business. Me and a couple other contractors have been saying we need a couple of dry years to get rid of them, especially the ones that can go an put new blades and other big item plowing tickets on a finance deal. Lets see them make those payments when there's no snow.:salute:


LOL, I always got a kick out of the 9-5er's that bought a $40K truck and a $4-7K plow set up, underbid all of us that know what it takes to run a snow removal operation in the black with all the what if's and possible break downs and costs to repair....and so far I've heard 3 guys whining at the gas station that are in this situation LMFAO!!! love it.

It might shy them away for a few years, but just like everything else, they are a trend, they will go down/fade away for a little bit, then next snowfall season, boom, more guys to take the previous years fools place LOL.

One of the reasons I finally threw in the towel with my constuction business after all these years, all the low ballers and fool customers looking at price point only finally wore me out; plus looking at the current economic situation, I predict at least 10-15 years before it even remotely gets close to where things had been the previous 8-10yrs. They'll be surges here and there, but nothing that will be blown up like it did in the early yrs of 2000.


----------



## plowninja

Peterbilt;1386496 said:


> I am getting SO SICK OF THIS S HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> J.


Me too. Last year I paid for Christmas before Christmas. Thye Weather guy reminded us that we got 6 inches on Christmas eve, a hole. I blame you J for getting that new tractor...lol. Lets hope for a snowy jan and feb and maybe a march storm.


----------



## Peterbilt

I guess I am the A-Hole that F'd us all.

J.


----------



## plowninja

if things get too desperate I am going to make one of these
http://www.snowathome.com/free_plans/SAH-SG_t-type_internal_mix.php


----------



## Peterbilt

Better make 2.

J.


----------



## TPC Services

IHI;1386632 said:


> LOL, I always got a kick out of the 9-5er's that bought a $40K truck and a $4-7K plow set up, underbid all of us that know what it takes to run a snow removal operation in the black with all the what if's and possible break downs and costs to repair....and so far I've heard 3 guys whining at the gas station that are in this situation LMFAO!!! love it.
> 
> It might shy them away for a few years, but just like everything else, they are a trend, they will go down/fade away for a little bit, then next snowfall season, boom, more guys to take the previous years fools place LOL.
> 
> One of the reasons I finally threw in the towel with my constuction business after all these years, all the low ballers and fool customers looking at price point only finally wore me out; plus looking at the current economic situation, I predict at least 10-15 years before it even remotely gets close to where things had been the previous 8-10yrs. They'll be surges here and there, but nothing that will be blown up like it did in the early yrs of 2000.


I agree with you on all of that . My only feeling is I don't think the home crash was as bad as it was in the 80's and if it would have been it would have wipe out alot more of the lowballers then what happen this time around!! I remenber in the late 80's you here damn lucky to be building a garage or doing remodel work. there is still to many crooked contractors out there that the collapse didn't hit like it did in the 80's. I like you don't see a fast paced growth like we had in the lat 90's early 2000's. for one the goverment don't have the money it once did to throw at all the problems out there.


----------



## IHI

TPC Services;1386843 said:


> I agree with you on all of that . My only feeling is I don't think the home crash was as bad as it was in the 80's and if it would have been it would have wipe out alot more of the lowballers then what happen this time around!! I remenber in the late 80's you here damn lucky to be building a garage or doing remodel work. there is still to many crooked contractors out there that the collapse didn't hit like it did in the 80's. I like you don't see a fast paced growth like we had in the lat 90's early 2000's. for one the goverment don't have the money it once did to throw at all the problems out there.


I think the only difference between the 80's and now, is now there is far more credit being utilized to camoflauge the situation...lots and lots of band aids to cover the dire situation, whereas the 80's it was what it was and it played out as it should have. The 80's was a sinking ship that sunk, lately it's a sinking ship that keeps getting more and more money thrown at it to keep bailing the water and nothing being done to fix the problems...we're not done despite what the media wants the public to think, but the general public is too oblivious to understand that, they believe whatever the black box they watch tells them.


----------



## TPC Services

IHI;1386951 said:


> I think the only difference between the 80's and now, is now there is far more credit being utilized to camoflauge the situation...lots and lots of band aids to cover the dire situation, whereas the 80's it was what it was and it played out as it should have. The 80's was a sinking ship that sunk, lately it's a sinking ship that keeps getting more and more money thrown at it to keep bailing the water and nothing being done to fix the problems...we're not done despite what the media wants the public to think, but the general public is too oblivious to understand that, they believe whatever the black box they watch tells them.


very true very true. you have to keep in mind to that we also had the farm crises back then to. which has not happen yet. I could see that happen in the future as well. Farm land prices are way out of control. and it will only take a hickup once in the prices of corn & soybeans then add on higher fertilizer and fuel cost, and dry condtions will cause those BPA 's to start dropping and the faming indusrty will come to a crashing end also. Then all hell will break out!


----------



## IHI

Being here in farm country, I have a big fear they are standing on the beach right now as a huge tsunami of s$%t is building and rolling their way. Like you said, EVERYTHING in the farming industry is seeing record numbers right now, and because of that prices on all goods are going up as well so until things adjust and settle down for awhile, it's going to be really bad for the farming community when the wave crashes. Locally the John Deere factory is going like gangbusters, and have been for years now...and i also remember when they laid off when things died in the 80's what life was like drinking powdered milk, eating gobbernment cheese/peanut butter...it wont be good because they have been hiring like gangbusters, working 7 12hr days, so there is a whole new batch of young foolish kids working there making the exact mistake their parents generation did when times were good.....they are buying brand new everything and basing the budget on the 84 hrs they're working since that's all they know right now.

When it REALLY crashes, this is when it's going to make the 80's look like a good era finanically. Another sad thing, over the past 3 years I have watched sooo many multi generation established ma and pa businesses close their doors. That hurt me since I had long standing accounts with them, and as they closed up it put me in a bind to find similar quality material I was used to at the prices i was used to....I stuck with quality materials, but was paying more which caused my prices to increase, which aided in business falling off, and my eventual decsion to throw in the towel (amoungst a whole pleather of other things as well) but right now I dont miss it, I have a great job, great pay, fantastic bene's...I put in my time, clock out and no worries LOL!! Makes me appreciate my current situation very much, whereas most of the people I work with that have only know things place for work pisss and moan all the time about how much it sucks LOL!! They dont have a clue.

Either way, unlike the weather which is never average, I predict economy wise we're about half way down the hill, it's going to take some tough years post REAL crash for us to platuea and catch our breath, and then within 20yrs some new fangled thing will happen to start accelerating value of things above where we were at just 5 yrs ago...same cycle we've had since the early 1900's...we're destined for a bad bad bad depression, band aids dont work forever.


----------



## spcars83

I think I am going to move to New Mexico. They have been getting hit every other day.


----------



## wideout

Ok im starting to get a little pissed off now. I have tried to stay positive with out snow telling myself it will come but december is almost over and with no snow anywhere to be seen in the forecast im starting to think its just not gonn a be a great or even a good year. The only good i can see coming of this is the guys that popped up after this year will sell there brand new plows!


----------



## Fourbycb

wideout;1389414 said:


> Ok im starting to get a little pissed off now. I have tried to stay positive with out snow telling myself it will come but december is almost over and with no snow anywhere to be seen in the forecast im starting to think its just not gonn a be a great or even a good year. The only good i can see coming of this is the guys that popped up after this year will sell there brand new plows!


Hey I think it is past a good or great year I am thinking a piss poor year at this point, a good thing my plows are paid for so I can sit on and save till 2012/ 2013 season


----------



## BORIS

I was just kidding about sharpening my mower blades but this is starting to get stupid. W


----------



## wideout

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going nucking futs without snow


----------



## Andrew010

Sure looks like it's going to be a no snow winter. Time to start getting ready for spring I guess.

On the bright side, it's 40° outside everyday....


----------



## BORIS

Maby the new year will bring us something good.


----------



## IHI

unless things change, we always seem to get the annual average, so it will come eventually, it'll just condense the season is all. We've been spoiled the past 4-5 yrs or so. Things are just going to go back to where they were in the late 90's early 00's, but we will still see the typical 30-36" of snow we usually get.

Anybody notice the seasons have been kinda trading places? fall seems to get deeper and deeper into the end of the year and spring seems to come later and later?? 

It'll come guys, for all the salters/sanders/ body shops, i hope you all get another season like we had in '07/'08? when we got a bunch of ice!!! That was our best year ever between constant salting and then a bunch of hours idleing the truck in 4lo to chisel it all up


----------



## wideout

Just thought i would say Merry Christmas to all the Iowa boys!!


----------



## Andrew010

Merry Christmas boys!


----------



## trqjnky

need to change the name of this thread to "Iowa Lawn mowing!"


----------



## ultimatelawns

Had a call today to see if we could do a fall clean up. That is the first time I have had a call for that this late and I have never done one in December especially not this late in the month. Its money though so can't complain.


----------



## TPC Services

More Flipping rain REALLY JFC come on its Dec 29 and its F-in raining out!!! forcast to get .25 of percip which should have been 2"-3" of snow!!! thats it I'm done I going on vacation tell next winter!!! (LOL)


----------



## Andrew010

Should green up my lawn a bit.


----------



## Fourbycb

Dec 30th 2011 RAIN !!! & High of 50 OMG Come On Already


----------



## BORIS

Just got done mowing i love the smell of fresh cut grass. I have never had to mow in january before i cant wait to do it though. There is nothing better than sitting in your lawn chair with a cooler of beer on the middle of winter and sweating .


----------



## trqjnky

gd thats funny.


----------



## TPC Services

Have a safe and happy new years to all the Iowa Plowsite members!!


----------



## Fourbycb

TPC Services;1398891 said:


> Have a safe and happy new years to all the Iowa Plowsite members!!


Happy New Year to you too and Remember it will Snow someday


----------



## Andrew010

Happy new year's everyone.


----------



## wideout

Do any of you des moines guys know anyone that works at hawkeye truck equipment very well??


----------



## wideout

If you do give me a call please 641 919 4471


----------



## Andrew010

You buying a Boss??


----------



## wideout

Lmao!!!:laughing: No i bought a new spreader and they didnt send a controller so untill i get one sent to me i was gonna get one but they took everything out of the forecast so i guess i can wait on one now


----------



## TPC Services

so did you get your V box sold?


----------



## wideout

Yeah sold out Thursday and sold the pro flo 2 on Tuesday so drive to cpw yesterday to pic up the salt Dogg yesterday


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1399542 said:


> Yeah sold out Thursday and sold the pro flo 2 on Tuesday so drive to cpw yesterday to pic up the salt Dogg yesterday


I sent you a text with my number for you to reprogram into your phone. how far of a drive is it to get to CPW where is that place located at?


----------



## wideout

yeah got it thanks. Its in tinley park,il about a 4 hour drive one way for me but it saved me 500 bucks so not to bad for me


----------



## FinerCuts

I drank my sadness away new years eve, woke up the next day and realized there still wasn't any snow.


----------



## Snowdog22

Did the same FinerCuts


----------



## cretebaby

Looks like more of the same for the next 8-10 days. :realmad:


----------



## BORIS

Well we have a lot of outside work to do so this weather is not so bad for me but i am ready to switch gears to the white stuff any time. :salute:


----------



## trqjnky

this is getting really bad. wtf is wrong with this weather?!!!


----------



## plowninja

looks like we might be able to get out wed night. also looks like some more winter like weather is ahead. lets hope for some snow even though this season is already a bust.


----------



## spcars83

*Farmers Almanac*

Well the Farmers Almanac screwed the pooch on the forecast this year.


----------



## trqjnky

spcars83;1410265 said:


> Well the Farmers Almanac screwed the pooch on the forecast this year.


they were more wrong than right last year too. they dont know anymore than we do. its fun to read and hope though.


----------



## TPC Services

Looking like the Eastern part of Iowa may finally get a real measurable snow this time to push. NOAA calling for a couple out that direction and up to a 1" for the big Des Moines metro... we'll see stay tuned boys and girls (LOL)


----------



## TPC Services

Not for sure what the Quad cities and Iowa City locals news are calling for but the retards in Dm are saying you guys may see up to 3" in the Iowa ctiy area and up to 6" in the Quads to Dubuque area. right now we are only to get a 1" if possable in the DM metro. We'll see if they are right.


----------



## Peterbilt

Well I can tell you 2 things.

1. Plows are on everything
2. I will tell you how much we get by friday

J.


----------



## wideout

NOAA is calling for 2 tonight and 2 tomorrow for us!:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Fourbycb

NOAA is calling for 3 to 5 and possible 6 for I-380 corridor and 6 + for Mississippi River area WooHoo about freakin time


----------



## TPC Services

we didn't even reach a 1" it started at 5:30 pm an was done before 10pm. winds of excese of 40 MPh made it hard to plow anything because it blew right off the parking lots. Hope you guys out east are having better luck on snow totals?


----------



## FinerCuts

I only had the sidewalks guys out and that was it.


----------



## trqjnky

I GOT A SANDING RUN LAST NIGHT!!!

WOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOO!!! 

SPREAD JUST ABOUT 6 TONS OF SAND. The .5 inch of snow we got melted at first then froze, so we had a layer of ice on everything.


----------



## Peterbilt

Been snowing for the last 12 Hrs and its still coming down. Plowed everything twice, Getting ready to take my nap so I can go back out later. 

My 2 year old son was pissed that I was out plowing "No" with out him this morning. Thought that was a bit funny.

J.


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1412246 said:


> Been snowing for the last 12 Hrs and its still coming down. Plowed everything twice, Getting ready to take my nap so I can go back out later.
> 
> My 2 year old son was pissed that I was out plowing "No" with out him this morning. Thought that was a bit funny.
> 
> J.


you guys where do for a storm finally this year.payup to bad we could of had just gotten a little bit more so it would of had it worth my time to be up at 12:30 to beat the cold that didn't happen. :crying:


----------



## trqjnky

snow in the forcast for monday!


----------



## Peterbilt

Well, we got 4.5 of wind blown lovin today.

Got through all the accounts at least 2 times today, and some were hit 3 to 4 depending on traffic load. Streets and lots still look like crap everywhere.. We are heading back out at 2 to do finial clean ups and spread some salt.

No break downs, but I could tell the crew was pretty rusty. But they all came around after an hour or so. 

Over all a good day, and looks like we might have an active week coming up.

J.


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1412870 said:


> Well, we got 4.5 of wind blown lovin today.
> 
> Got through all the accounts at least 2 times today, and some were hit 3 to 4 depending on traffic load. Streets and lots still look like crap everywhere.. We are heading back out at 2 to do finial clean ups and spread some salt.
> 
> No break downs, but I could tell the crew was pretty rusty. But they all came around after an hour or so.
> 
> Over all a good day, and looks like we might have an active week coming up.
> 
> J.


Ya it's looking like you guys are in the new path way for storms now. Cental and western Iowa look to be getting left out again. they where saying last night they you guys may get a couple more new coats in the next week, Our chances here are slim like 20%


----------



## Peterbilt

Well I shouldn't have said how good it was on Thursday, because Friday SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!

One "Drifted" parking lot that should have normally take 1 Hr. took 4!! 5ft drift as long as a footbal field along the south side of a building. Then a K age breaks a hose at 5 am, so we switch to a snow bucket, then the loader goes down. Then my tractors plow blows a hoes right after that, lucky for me we stage an extra bucket at that account for cleaning out loading docks, so that saved us a bit.

So what should have taken 5 to 6 hrs, took 10. 5 inches pushed like 12.

J.


----------



## wideout

sounds like perterbilt had bad luck how did everyone else do? Only problem i had was my motor relay went out but i had a extra one so no big deal.


----------



## plowninja

Peterbilt;1413568 said:


> Well I shouldn't have said how good it was on Thursday, because Friday SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One "Drifted" parking lot that should have normally take 1 Hr. took 4!! 5ft drift as long as a footbal field along the south side of a building. Then a K age breaks a hose at 5 am, so we switch to a snow bucket, then the loader goes down. Then my tractors plow blows a hoes right after that, lucky for me we stage an extra bucket at that account for cleaning out loading docks, so that saved us a bit.
> 
> So what should have taken 5 to 6 hrs, took 10. 5 inches pushed like 12.
> 
> J.


could have been much worse though. Hoses are easy to fix and we had the blower rocking. Time to drink to success


----------



## Peterbilt

Yes, and your plow is fixed now. So if we go out tonight, start on the north end and work your way back in. We'll see if we can time things better that way.

So get some sleep.

J.


----------



## Fourbycb

We got 4-5" lots of drifting and salting plowed twice and cleanup today and salted


----------



## trqjnky

might get 1 inch tonight... suuuuuuuuuuuck... give me some snow!!


----------



## TPC Services

if it does looks like I'll get to plow and sand all our 1"accounts and sand the others.


----------



## TPC Services

wish these morons could get there acts together, from .2" of in to now 2.5" by mid morning , kind of hard to plan things when they have no flipping clue!!! you could'nt see the gulf pumping in moisture from the south as this thing moves closer!!!1 give me a F-in break. I thought something was up at 6pm when I look ata couple differant radars!! thank god for my gut and uneducated guess that this is going to blew up!!


----------



## trqjnky

good for you dm guys. we got an inch here, enough to do 2 driveways that old guys want done everytime so they melt asap. nothing else. lame!


----------



## wideout

Im really starting to gettired of these little snows!! Why cant we just get a decent 3-4 inch snow for a change


----------



## trqjnky

im telling you what. i would like to know, with certanty, that im getting a measurable snowfall. i hate these "might get an inch might get 4" what if b.s. snows. tell me theres a 6" snow coming and be done with it, just once!


----------



## Fourbycb

No snow in Dec Jan off to a slow start and now 3 plowable events in the last week I guess better than nuttin and now looks like another clipper system for Friday for Eastern Iowa, I love these small every other day snows Keep em coming !!! 4.5 One storm 2.2 next storm and now 2.5 today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what are you guy hearing about on friday??


----------



## trqjnky

20% chance of flurries. Bahhhhhhh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

come on, I've seen better hype on that already.....


----------



## trqjnky

20% chance of flurries. Bahhhhhhh


----------



## Fourbycb

1- 4 " friday is the latest I heard for eastern Iowa


----------



## FinerCuts

yahhhhhh snow!!!!! Supposed to get it again friday=)


----------



## Army Vet

They are saying 1-5" here in DSM


----------



## Fourbycb

Fourbycb;1418740 said:


> 1- 4 " friday is the latest I heard for eastern Iowa


Now there saying 3-5" here if that storm tracks 50 miles to the south we could get 8" plus


----------



## TPC Services

Unless KCCI change their mind they are saying its to stay north of us WHO is saying are to get 3"-5" here we go agin if not having a flipping clue on whats going on. on this sotrm yesterday Could anyone else see that there was moisture in the IR radar streaming up to Iowa while the cold front was coming in Monday night. An kids what does moisture do to a cold front as it comes in to cold front, thats right kids it adds strenth and moisture to it and what happens when moisture hits cold air it snows right again. I only have a 12th grade education and can figure that out my god!!! (LMAO) I know my nect line of work. it's forcasting. all you have to do is look at radas and movments of the storms tracks. and figure it what we may get. HEHEHEHE don't get me wrong I maybe coming of a little whiney I am glade we got 2+" but at least call it more then 6 hours out then 1 1/2 dipsticks!!!!


----------



## Fourbycb

Remember all that warm and dry weather we saw this winter? Nowadays that pattern seems like it was a lifetime ago. A continued active winter weather pattern over Iowa continues as another round of significant snowfall could arrive on Friday across the state.

This is an especially difficult round of snow to forecast for as there is not a lot of precipitation involved. This snow will come down to the ever popular ratio. With a very cold and dry airmass over Iowa, snow ratios could be closer to the 20:1 range. That means an inch of precipitation would fall as 20 inches of snow.

Now don’t panic, we’re not going to see 20 inches. But that does mean a light amount of precip can turn into3”-6” inches of snow if not more very easily. Because this is such a light precipitation event, and one that falls over a longer period of time than the snow we saw Tuesday Morning, it is difficult to really nail down how much snow we could see. So today we need to just stick to generalities and prepare for the worst.

Snow should overspread the state during the day on Friday. This snow could last anywhere from 15-20 hours in length. When all is said and done, we cold see high-end advisory to low-end warning criteria snowfall. This would put some areas above the 6” mark for total accumulations. At this time, the greatest threat for significant snowfall lies in the northern half of Iowa. But most areas if not all of the state will see some snow fall during the day on Friday.

Once again, this will impact travel if it verifies and needs to be closely monitored. We will continue to follow the situation and bring you the very latest. There is another storm system set to enter the region during the first half of next week. But at this time it is too early to tell what this storm will mean to Iowa if anything at all. For now will continue focusing on the Friday timeframe.


----------



## TPC Services

where did you steal this info from (LOL)


----------



## cretebaby




----------



## TPC Services

HOLY CRAP!!! Just look at NOAA website. If it stays true they are calling for Iowa City and C.R. to get 15" of snow starting Thursday night in to Friday afternoon. they ae calling for a total of .25" of moisture which my handy dandy snow moisture equation charts says at 10 -0 degress out that is 15" and thats not counting Friday night. Mason city is to maybe get 18+" but the storm is still 32 hours out. some of us may have just hit the mother load if it holds true!! come on baby sink a little bit more south so DM get in this mix, right now the thought by NOAA is 4"


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1419922 said:


> they ae calling for a total of .25" of moisture which my handy dandy snow moisture equation charts says at 10 -0 degress out that is 15"


Huh. 

At 20 to 1 it would only be 5".

NOAA says 5" for here as of now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TPC Services;1419922 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! Just look at NOAA website. If it stays true they are calling for Iowa City and C.R. to get 15" of snow starting Thursday night in to Friday afternoon. they ae calling for a total of .25" of moisture which my handy dandy snow moisture equation charts says at 10 -0 degress out that is 15" and thats not counting Friday night. Mason city is to maybe get 18+" but the storm is still 32 hours out. some of us may have just hit the mother load if it holds true!! come on baby sink a little bit more south so DM get in this mix, right now the thought by NOAA is 4"


one of our local guesser's in chgo


----------



## Fourbycb

TPC Services;1419811 said:


> where did you steal this info from (LOL)


Iowa Storm Chasers:redbounce

purplebou


----------



## Fourbycb

TPC Services;1419922 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! Just look at NOAA website. If it stays true they are calling for Iowa City and C.R. to get 15" of snow starting Thursday night in to Friday afternoon. they ae calling for a total of .25" of moisture which my handy dandy snow moisture equation charts says at 10 -0 degress out that is 15" and thats not counting Friday night. Mason city is to maybe get 18+" but the storm is still 32 hours out. some of us may have just hit the mother load if it holds true!! come on baby sink a little bit more south so DM get in this mix, right now the thought by NOAA is 4"


Where did you see that at on the NOAA site There still calling for 3-6 here not 15


----------



## Fourbycb

1olddogtwo;1419955 said:


> one of our local guesser's in chgo
> 
> View attachment 108532


If this hold true I would love it for eastern Iowa, But I still see just 3-6 here


----------



## cretebaby

1olddogtwo;1419955 said:


> one of our local guesser's in chgo
> 
> View attachment 108532


:laughing:

File name: "haha".

:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cretebaby;1420162 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> File name: "haha".
> 
> :laughing:


yea, i could only wish...

I have a fondish for Iowa, I've a lot of money out there with the weather


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1419943 said:


> Huh.
> 
> At 20 to 1 it would only be 5".
> 
> NOAA says 5" for here as of now.


I know it was supprising to me to but thats what the chart showed.

Here's the chart i pulled off the internet a few years back.

34 to 28F 27 to 20F 19 to 15F 14 to 10F 9 to 0F -1 to -20F -21 TO -40F

Trace Trace 0.1 0.2 0.3 0.4 0.5 1
0.01 0.1 0.2 0.2 0.3 0.4 0.5 1 
0.02 0.2 0.3 0.4 0.6 0.8 1 2
0.03 0.3 0.5 0.6 0.9 1.2 1.5 3
0.04 0.4 0.6 0.8 1.2 1.6 2 4
0.05 0.5 0.8 1 1.5 2 2.5 5
0.06 0.6 0.9 1.2 1.8 2.4 3 6
0.07 0.7 1.1 1.4 2.1 2.8 3.5 7
0.08 0.8 1.2 1.6 2.4 3.2 4 8
0.09 0.9 1.4 1.8 2.7 3.6 4.5 9
0.10 1 1.5 2 3 4 5 10
0.11 1.1 1.7 2.2 3.3 4.4 5.5 11
0.12 1.2 1.8 2.4 3.6 4.8 6 12
0.13 1.3 2 2.6 3.9 5.2 6.5 13
0.14 1.4 2.1 2.8 4.2 5.6 7 14
0.15 1.5 2.3 3 4.5 6 7.5 15
0.16 1.6 2.4 3.2 4.8 6.4 8 16
0.17 1.7 2.6 3.4 5.1 6.8 8.5 17
0.18 1.8 2.7 3.6 5.4 7.2 9 18
0.19 1.9 2.9 3.8 5.7 7.6 9.5 19
0.20 2 3 4 6 8 10 20
0.21 2.1 3.1 4.2 6.3 8.4 10.5 21
0.22 2.2 3.3 4.4 6.6 8.8 11 22
0.23 2.3 3.4 4.6 6.9 9.2 11.5 23
0.24 2.4 3.6 4.8 7.2 9.6 12 24
0.25 2.5 3.8 5 7.5 10 12.5 25
0.30 3 4.5 6 9 12 15 30
0.35 3.5 5.3 7 10.5 14 17.5 35
0.40 4 6 8 12 16 20 40
0.45 4.5 6.8 9 13.5 18 22 45
0.50  5 7.5 10 15 20 25 50
0.60 6 9 12 18 24 30 60
0.70 7 10.5 14 21 28 35 70
0.80 8 12 16 24 32 40 80
0.90 9 13.5 18 27 36 45 90
1 10 15 20 30 40 50 100
Never mind I tried to seperate it and it went back to this B.S !!!! anyway I got the equation off the the internet and thats what it was saying 
.


----------



## trqjnky

.5 here tonight. 1" tomorrow night. Then chance of snow Mon Tuesday and Wed


----------



## TPC Services

Fourbycb;1420141 said:


> Where did you see that at on the NOAA site There still calling for 3-6 here not 15


 under the forecast graphics icon, I saw it at 4:30pm. they changed it now. it's still showing the .18 for C.R. from 6am to 9am Fridauy morning but they changed the snow total for that .18 from 4.8" to 2.9" now  don't shoot the messenger!!


----------



## Peterbilt

Snow is snow. Only difference is when it falls IMO. 

Day time snow on a work/week day is the best for $ making. O bring it on again.

J.


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1420411 said:


> Snow is snow. Only difference is when it falls IMO.
> 
> Day time snow on a work/week day is the best for $ making. O bring it on again.
> 
> J.


Very true, anything above a 1/2' if money. I was just dreaming that those numbers NOAA had posted whould become reality. so much for wishing  stupid NOAA changing their numbers around!!!!


----------



## trqjnky

well..... now the 1" tonight has vanished and the next 2 systems are supposed to only be flurries. BAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourbycb

6-10 has dropped to 3 to 5 Hell by Fri am it will prolly be 1 to 2 at this rate


----------



## trqjnky

they took everything out through next tuesday. maybe small chance of freezing rain/snow sunday...... jeeezzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## Army Vet

Now 1" in DSM wow it's changed in 24 hours. I won't hold my breath, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Army Vet

I have to agree with TPC! All you one can do is go with info at hand. Do your research and adjust fire! We are all a little frustrated with this weather. I know that they screwed up the other day and said oh a .5" and we got 2.5", they should have used his chart.


----------



## Laner

Cretebaby -Do you snowmobile? I saw Johndee's forecast the other day (what you posted) and am just hoping that we get what he has forecast. It's time for Mother Nature to bring the snow totals up to average before the winter is gone and the grass is growing.


----------



## Fourbycb

Well Friday's snow event is over and has moved out of Eastern Iowa after dumping 4.5 " of the light fluffy stuff Yea Haw this was my 4th workable event this season


----------



## Peterbilt

We got 1 to 2" depending on where you were in the IC area. 

And it also RAINED? tonight around 6pm.

J.


----------



## Laner

I was in CR today around 2:30 PM and it was misting.....Not sure how that happens when the air temp was 8°F! We got a good 7+ in NH.


----------



## trqjnky

any word on tomorrow for everyone? saying 50% change of snow sun night here. sunday day .1 of precip


----------



## wideout

Any pics from you northern iowa guys??


----------



## trqjnky

they are too busy making money. sonsabiches


----------



## mustangmike45

no pics but I know here in the hiawatha/ marion area we got around 6''. I know storm totals say 4-4.5'' but i measured at all of my lots and there was not a single one under 5.5''! damn fools. lol


----------



## Krumm

mustangmike45;1423623 said:


> no pics but I know here in the hiawatha/ marion area we got around 6''. I know storm totals say 4-4.5'' but i measured at all of my lots and there was not a single one under 5.5''! damn fools. lol


I guess i need more accounts on the north side of town. I had 3.5-4in everywhere and i plow in the swisher/fairfax area.


----------



## trqjnky

well we were supposed to get 1-2. didnt even get .5. FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKK


----------



## TPC Services

1" lots got pushed and first round of sanded, all the lots that didn't get crap are now pack down an icy,so looks like we will make another run early morning, then a thaw and re freeze for Tuesday day. which will intell another early Wednesday morning sanding run.payup,payup,payup I love not having to plow lot easier on the equipment and lots more $$$ in my pocket. Got to love the easy money!!! (LOL) night all


----------



## IHI

Got a great compliment today, even though we're all through doing snow removal, I stopped at the gas station up the road we serviced these past 2 years. manager asked, "I know your not doing snow removal anymore, but we're getting alot of complaints on how ****** our lot is and what happened to the guys that had been doing it, so would you consider just doing ours?" along with other stories of how crappy this new dude is, he's lost both of the steel gas covers in the ground already LOL.

I had to drive by today since the big snow, and then the ice and snow we had last night, this new cat aint got a clue, and while we made the lot look like snow never fell all season, there was huge built up hardpack and ice on every square inch of the lot.

I miss the plowing part itself, that was always fun, but I dont miss the headache part of it...really makes me appreciate my new job even more


----------



## TPC Services

Oh , Oh wait one minute we may have a slim chance for something Friday here in central Iowa. We started out two days ago with nothing in our 7 day outlook and know have changed our tune to a 20% chance on Friday. and thing is better then nothing


----------



## trqjnky

well according to NOAA, we are getting little ice accumulation and .5 inch of snow...


----------



## Andrew010

1-2" here.


----------



## TPC Services

We will be lucky to see another 1"god $&#^#*@&#^^$* I am getting sick of these one inchers!!!! needs some reall snow 2"-4" rangers would be nice. that way all 32 accounts can get plowed, sdwks clear, ice melt on all of them and all the lots salt/sanded!!


----------



## Peterbilt

Sounds like you need to change your trigger depth.

Lol

1" or if it looks like an inch we roll with everything. Under an "it looks like an inch" and we run just the sanders.

J.

J


----------



## trqjnky

well, it missed us so far. one apt complex had me pre treat for the ice that was supposed to come. nothing so far, still predicting 1" of wet stuff this morning.


----------



## TPC Services

Peterbilt;1430533 said:


> Sounds like you need to change your trigger depth.
> 
> Lol
> 
> 1" or if it looks like an inch we roll with everything. Under an "it looks like an inch" and we run just the sanders.
> 
> J.
> 
> J


I would like to but it's left up to what the clients are wanting. I could do it that way but don't want to deal with a angry client that sees we plowed something that was less than 1" and and chews on us about wasting their money an or doesn't want to pay for it. We have a mixture of clients from 1" on anything to 1" sdwks 2" parking, no tolerance on sdwks yet has to be 2" on parking, Why I don't know it's their call so we do what they want. 95% of our sdwks are no tolerance. I see your point on this and I do explain in deepth the risk that they are taking with slip a falls but they still stay the same way. We have a very good contract that points out that we are not responsible for any slip and falls do to us not being able to maintain the property correctly during each event. It is a headache trying to remember who gets what on treatment but that's what spreadsheets are for I guess  That why I would rather see the 2"+ inchers what way I get a bigger pay day. and it's easier to bill


----------



## TPC Services

Another big swing and a miss from the forecasters!!


----------



## trqjnky

yup. not a spec of precip here.


----------



## TPC Services

I don't even know if you could call what we got a dusting flakes for 15 miuntes


----------



## TPC Services

Yep, we sure are having a above normally winter this winter ACCUWEATHER you putz's. a big whooping 9 total inches so far this year, its 64 degres out upper 50'sto lower 40's and not a hint of another storm for the next 10 days!!! Phew so glad I did my stock in what you where perdicting this year!!


----------



## trqjnky

Friday: A 50 percent chance of rain. Cloudy and breezy, with a high near 42.

Friday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy and blustery, with a low around 28.

Saturday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy and breezy, with a high near 39.

Saturday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. 

maybe the 9th time is a charm? this storm will actually amount to something?


----------



## trqjnky

honestly, with this sad ass year we've had. having to plow or sand almost seems like an inconvenience now.


----------



## trqjnky

snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow!!!!!!!


----------



## TPC Services

We'll see if this hits us still 48 hrs out.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/blizzard-to-target-colorado-ne/61006


----------



## wideout

Im gonna go ahead and call ********!


----------



## TPC Services

LMAO, I think all the moisture will stay south of us. we may get a couple at best.


----------



## TPC Services

well lets see if this perdiction holds the same in 36 hours. that perdiction coming ture is like keeping my girlfriends stripper legs together while she is working after hours will be hard, you can shipper her off to work and only hope for the best (LMAO)


----------



## cretebaby

wideout;1437411 said:


> Im gonna go ahead and call bull excrement!


Ditto!:salute:


----------



## TPC Services

well it's looking a little better for us Dm, and Omaha boys to be getting some plowable snow finally! Thumbs Up We are under a winter storm watch, We'll watch and see (LOL) still trying to keep my stripper girlfriends legs crossed. (LMAO)

http://forecast.weather.gov/hazards/?wfo=dmx


----------



## wideout

Guess ill be driving to des moines to help TPC. How much do you pay an hour????


----------



## trqjnky

we are forcast to get 8-12 here. finally!!!! im still not putting my plow on untill we have 1 inch on the ground


----------



## Army Vet

Swing and a miss for DSM now!! 1" or so wow they can get nothing right anymore!!


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1438199 said:


> we are forcast to get 8-12 here. finally!!!! im still not putting my plow on untill we have 1 inch on the ground


 Thats normally ehat I do also don't want to scare what we got coming away , looks like we are jinxed in this flipping town we went from 1'-4' last night to 4"-7" this moning and now we are down to less then a 1" again. WTF thats it Im sell my crap and moving to Mexico!!!:crying:


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Guys out west, As much as I would love more snow here in eastern Ia the storm track and details are still up in the air IMO I would hold off selling and moving to Mexico till mid day friday to see how many more times the forecast changes


----------



## DodgerFan

I'm calling an inch! KCCI seems to have been the most accurate this yr. But hell...I'm tired of doing inchers!!! Is much rather do strippers! 
Call me greedy I don't care. It's not hardly worth it (to me that is) 
Let's hope for the best, like fourbycb said they can't call one an out this yr let alone days.


----------



## BORIS

I would love to just see the forcasters just say we dont know ship and we just like to play with your head and change it every news cast to fucc with your head. I am calling rain to 12 in. for des moines.


----------



## TPC Services

Fourbycb;1438306 said:


> Hey Guys out west, As much as I would love more snow here in eastern Ia the storm track and details are still up in the air IMO I would hold off selling and moving to Mexico till mid day friday to see how many more times the forecast changes


Sorry lost my head there for a minute yesterday.  Been talking to Greg (dodgerfan) "AKA Debbie downer "too much lately  (LMAO) got to give him crap he's a friend. But this bouncing back and for is starting to really tee me off two years ago the forecast weren't this bad. I think the weather guys are finally sick of getting their [email protected]# handed to them by people call them every name in the book, that they don't want to really call it anymore. Greg, KCCI has been off just as bad as NWS and WHO13, they have changed their forecasts back up now to 2"-4" range. Like I have said if I ever see that piece of crap Johnny McLaughlin out I will beat the live hell out of him. Sorry you guys you need to meet this guy he is an arrogant a hole and dodgerfan can second that notion. I see that the NWS has put us back in the winter storm watch and has add a few more northern counties to the mix on this new updated warning Boone and story county have been add back in the mix. This really shows that they have no clue what this storm will produce. I have look at the moisture levels we are to get "QPFS" and they are still really high .14 and up so we have tons of moisture just need it to turn over to snow. So I 'm thinking their problem is they are having a heck of a time trying to figure out where the rain snow line will play out and when and if we turn colder quicker we will get A#$ pounded if not it will be rain. So like a lot of people have been saying and I have said it from time to time. We see what we get at the end of it. I just lost my head with the high possible snow amounts they threw out there, 7+ will make ever buddy start dreaming of the money they can make with how this winter has been so far this year.


----------



## trqjnky

well, 6-12 is the latest forcast. got the oil topped off, fuel filled and plows attached. now we wait!


----------



## Army Vet

I agree! Just going to wait and see. On the John McGlaughlin he is a ass! I was at the shooting range shooting the 50cal and he comes over. He was like can I shoot that thing? Sure I'll let anyone if they pay for the ammo. As he is getting ready he was like I bet I will do better than you. What?!?!? Get off my gun and get away you arrogant *****! There is no way you are shooting now. You don't drop **** when you are using a strangers weapon. So I shoot some more and was nailing it and all he could say was DAMN.


----------



## trqjnky

can i come shoot your gun?

how about an iowa gun day just south of des moines this next nice weekend???? ill bring the .45 and the 204


----------



## trqjnky

ITS SNOWING, ITS SNOWING, DO THE SNOW DANCE....ITS SNOWING...


----------



## TPC Services

Army Vet;1438852 said:


> I agree! Just going to wait and see. On the John McGlaughlin he is a ass! I was at the shooting range shooting the 50cal and he comes over. He was like can I shoot that thing? Sure I'll let anyone if they pay for the ammo. As he is getting ready he was like I bet I will do better than you. What?!?!? Get off my gun and get away you arrogant *****! There is no way you are shooting now. You don't drop **** when you are using a strangers weapon. So I shoot some more and was nailing it and all he could say was DAMN.


 That sure sounds like something he would do!! He thinks he's god's greatest gift to hunting and flying, I ran into him while I was working security at the fair and try to shove his way to the front of a concert by name dropping. I was like I don't give a crap if your the pope you A&$# clown the real kicker was he was going to do this while standing in front of the handicap section how rude can you be. I have seen him rip a boat owner apart a long time ago for not having his boat in. the guy said it was out of his hands it was the Manufacture screwing his order up but he still called the guy every name the book and walk out. What a TOOL!!!

just seen this on NWS site we will see if it comes true.


----------



## Army Vet

For sure lets do a IOWA gun day! I'll bring the Barrett M82A1 Semi .50bmg, M4, MP5, and the Barrett M4 in 6.8SPC plus some others. We just need a range for the 50, that thing needs room to stretch it's legs. We should do it for the next Iowa get together!ussmileyflag


----------



## DodgerFan

John & I used to be neighbors & what everyone one has said is true. All I'm going to say is he is Something Else! 
Anyway everyone is saying the same thing now 3" give or take. Let's hope they can get atleast one right this year. 

Army Vet, that's one hell of an arsenal. I can bring my .22,HP & a shotgun 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## trqjnky

well. were from 12" down to 8". still good. but i dont like the inches shrinking.


----------



## DodgerFan

That's still awfully good. You should be able to make several passes. 
We're at about half that, anywhere from 3-5". Get out & make some of that cash!


----------



## BORIS

This sounds good to me i am also a big gun nut but i dont have that kind of budget but i do have a few fun guns. :waving:ussmileyflag


----------



## TPC Services

I got a pellet gun, that’s all the government will allow me to have with my anger management issues (LMAO) I think we will get a couple or we will bet A#$ pounded like the blizzard of 09' this is sounding like the same forecast they were trying to give when that storm hit us back then. It really doesn’t matter though because I have no big red dodge to plow with. The service shop installed a UN known bad tranny filter and it went KA BLEWIE…. :crying: Say they should have me back up and running sometime tomorrow morning we will see on that one to.


----------



## Army Vet

TPC let me know if you need someone for backup until you get up and running. I'll be down in DSM pushing but can break away if needed. I think I have 20 to 30 guns now. It's hard to keep a exact number. But I think I can be talked into bringing them all out if we want a range day!


----------



## TPC Services

Army Vet;1439406 said:


> TPC let me know if you need someone for backup until you get up and running. I'll be down in DSM pushing but can break away if needed. I think I have 20 to 30 guns now. It's hard to keep a exact number. But I think I can be talked into bringing them all out if we want a range day!


Thanks Army vet, I appreciate the offer I should be good though, the other trucks will have to make up for me being down. Looks like I be operating the skid loader tonight  and tomorrow.  Just took the dog out for a run and its starting to snow already. Let's hope it keeps up this way and if it does we may end up with a lot more snow then they where say we where to get payup


----------



## trqjnky

anyone else awake? im sitting in my office now watching it snow. got about 1-2" so far here. thought we would have more by now. but they are still saying 8-11" by saturday night.


----------



## Felice03

Trqjnky what part of the state are you in? Anybody in DSM that can tell me what's going on there right now? I'm out of town til tomorrow morning and I have all my subs lined up to cover all the properties just didn't know if its doing much there?


----------



## TPC Services

Felice03;1439618 said:


> Trqjnky what part of the state are you in? Anybody in DSM that can tell me what's going on there right now? I'm out of town til tomorrow morning and I have all my subs lined up to cover all the properties just didn't know if its doing much there?


He lives in the Omaha area. It just finally started lightly snowing here about an hour ago. The roads are very wet so how much snow will actually stick to be pushed on the pavements will the big question. NWS is still saying around 5" for DM, TV boys and girls are saying 3" to 3.5"


----------



## mustangmike45

This is ********! DES moines getting slammed and we get not even a trace!!!! Enjoy it while u can guys, I have a feeling this will be the last snow u boys see all year. The rest (just a few) will come through eastern Iowa and miss central all together.


----------



## Fourbycb

As of 6:00 pm Cedar Rapids has gotten not a trace


----------



## trqjnky

well i got home at 5pm. 
plowed from 3:30am untill 5pm
pulled a state plow truck out of the ditch (he took a turn too fast and nosed it in, the dodge came to the rescue, i wish i wasnt so busy so i could take pics!)
fixed a tire for the city john deere (got paid emergency repair rates, o yea!)
chevy flat bed sheared the right side mount bolts. couldnt get new put in, sol i welded the mount to the frame. its holding so far.
back out now to do a rural driveway.. ugh.....


----------



## bdover21

Ames got a dusting this am but it all melted by noon. Dad plowed in dsm, around 8 inches.


----------



## trqjnky

anyone else get snow? spent today cleaning up properties and sanded this morning. monday i will be taking the skid out to move piles around.


----------



## TPC Services

mustangmike45;1439923 said:


> This is ********! DES moines getting slammed and we get not even a trace!!!! Enjoy it while u can guys, I have a feeling this will be the last snow u boys see all year. The rest (just a few) will come through eastern Iowa and miss central all together.


Um you guys got a storm a couple weeks ago and we didn't get anything so paybacks a B$$&# :laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1441056 said:


> anyone else get snow? spent today cleaning up properties and sanded this morning. monday i will be taking the skid out to move piles around.


So how much snow did you guys end up with over there? they same 7"-8" in areas of the big DM metro but it looked more like 4"


----------



## trqjnky

said 8-9 here. just got done doing 5 more rurall driveways and stacking snow at the apartments. im done with this snow storm. time to rest.


----------



## trqjnky

pic of the skids getting ready to clean stalls and stack yesterday.


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1442226 said:


> pic of the skids getting ready to clean stalls and stack yesterday.


 did you get another skid or have you always had two?


----------



## trqjnky

My buddies skid. He plows with me


----------



## TPC Services

Neat animation of who has been getting snow this year and who is still lacking of it. It shows all of the US and then most of the southern part of Canada.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/js_an...532&hidden=yes


----------



## DodgerFan

The link doesn't work.


----------



## TPC Services

WTF JFC, Well it works on the other weather thread I started for it  lets try this.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/js_a...,+05Z&nsteps=131&ts=24&w=802&h=532&hidden=yes

there all fixed, now you can go back to bed Dodgerfan I'll wake you when we get more snow (LOL) .


----------



## DodgerFan

I never got out of bed


----------



## TPC Services

That’s Typical from you (LOL) You sure you’re going to have the motivation to get out of bed to come join us for the tri birthday luncheon tomorrow.


----------



## DodgerFan

Hell yes! I'm even taking a cab ther so I can really get my drink on


----------



## TPC Services

Nice, did you check with the boss to make sure your not going to be in the dog house and what time is your curfew?? I'm thinking Pete& brady's will be around 5ish (LMAO)


----------



## TPC Services

2"-4" central part of the state by late Monday afternoon. We can only those #'s pan out. 4


----------



## Andrew010

Looks like it might.....


----------



## TPC Services

still looking good for a couple here in the central part of the state. The hole state should get something from what one of the locals Tv stations was saying this morning


----------



## wideout

Sounds like we may get 2 or 3 Monday/Monday night


----------



## TPC Services

ya its looking like ur just on the eastern edge of it.Hopfully it moves a little more East for you. Did you get much at all from the storm last saturday??


----------



## wideout

Nothing at all


----------



## wideout

Shouldn't say that it snowed but never stuck didn't even have to put salt down


----------



## TPC Services

That sucks sorry to hear that. maybe this one will pan out better. So have you plowed any storms that has measure up to more then a dusting yet this year??


----------



## wideout

Had one snow about 3 or 4 inches but other than that only 1 our so inchers


----------



## wideout

Not much but we had about 2 ran through everything but one place thats just gravel and they only have me do it if there is like 4 or 5 on the ground


----------



## trqjnky

i got to plow about 1.5" yesterday. snowed from 6am to 830 am. sucked! bad timing. o well. better than nothing. 

the predicted 6" storm is now nothing but a wintery mix for tomorrow. maybe you will get something out of it wideout.


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1448486 said:


> i got to plow about 1.5" yesterday. snowed from 6am to 830 am. sucked! bad timing. o well. better than nothing.
> 
> the predicted 6" storm is now nothing but a wintery mix for tomorrow. maybe you will get something out of it wideout.


Sounds like it gonna be mostly rain for us to. May get some ice but I'll take it. Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1448641 said:


> Sounds like it gonna be mostly rain for us to. May get some ice but I'll take it. Beggars can't be choosers


I 'll post a chart here in a second that I have. how much do you thin you had down there. I get some weather information from the Old KCCI weather guy Jason Parkin's FB and Website dsmweather.com it's shoing you guys may have got 3.5" or so. He does a pretty good job keeping his site up to date on the changing weather and was pretty accurate on the last to storms perdicting wise . then he'll post a total snow fall amount chart for the state. pretty cool.


----------



## wideout

TPC Services;1448713 said:


> I 'll post a chart here in a second that I have. how much do you thin you had down there. I get some weather information from the Old KCCI weather guy Jason Parkin's FB and Website dsmweather.com it's shoing you guys may have got 3.5" or so. He does a pretty good job keeping his site up to date on the changing weather and was pretty accurate on the last to storms perdicting wise . then he'll post a total snow fall amount chart for the state. pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 110804
> [/QUOTE
> 
> If we had over 2 I would be amazed


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1448783 said:


> TPC Services;1448713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 'll post a chart here in a second that I have. how much do you thin you had down there. I get some weather information from the Old KCCI weather guy Jason Parkin's FB and Website dsmweather.com it's shoing you guys may have got 3.5" or so. He does a pretty good job keeping his site up to date on the changing weather and was pretty accurate on the last to storms perdicting wise . then he'll post a total snow fall amount chart for the state. pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 110804
> [/QUOTE
> 
> If we had over 2 I would be amazed
> 
> 
> 
> poop  you must be the next county over from that one little county that has the little yellow diamond in it then ?
Click to expand...


----------



## wideout

Very bottom row last square county on the right.


----------



## TPC Services

yikes!!  what the hell was I thinking. I'm a ******  (LMAO)


----------



## trqjnky

TPC Services;1448834 said:


> yikes!!  what the hell was I thinking. I'm a ******  (LMAO)


if you can't say anything nice, dont say anything at all.-MOM

"Nothing at all"

just kidding. we are now looking at maybe flurries and freezing rain, with a high of 42. suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!


----------



## wideout

trqjnky;1449139 said:


> if you can't say anything nice, dont say anything at all.-MOM
> 
> "Nothing at all"
> 
> just kidding. we are now looking at maybe flurries and freezing rain, with a high of 42. suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!


I hear were suppose to get 6~8 tomorrow night!

Just dreaming!!!


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1449139 said:


> if you can't say anything nice, dont say anything at all.-MOM
> 
> "Nothing at all"
> 
> just kidding. we are now looking at maybe flurries and freezing rain, with a high of 42. suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!


I could say that a certain person on here from the NE corner of our state that does concrete const's hot air Thumbs Up pushed it all south of us but I wouldn't. Oh I just did, silly me (LMAO)

OH you said be nice whoops :laughing:


----------



## trqjnky

HOW DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE????!!!!!!!

Sunday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29.

Washington's Birthday: A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 43.

Monday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27.


----------



## TPC Services

trqjnky;1449495 said:


> HOW DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE????!!!!!!!
> 
> Sunday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29.
> 
> Washington's Birthday: A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 43.
> 
> Monday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27.


I'm guessing your talking this coming Sunday/ Monday because i have no clue when Washingtons b-day is (LOL)

and no none of that makes since. I will say it will be sunny those few days.


----------



## TPC Services

Another storm of nothing but rain. .30 of precip they are perdicting in it. OH well.... Now if we would have had the colder temps, I think we would have been well above average in snow fall this season. Maybe next year.


----------



## Fourbycb

WOOOO HOOOOO more SNOW on the way there calling for 4-8 " in my area and maybe pockets of 8 to 10" possible if we get thunder snow.Its gonna be wet and heavy. About time we get at least 1 more snow event here, Come on Baby SNOW SNOW SNOW


----------



## Krumm

i'll believe it when i see it. im betting it rains all day tomorrow.


----------



## BORIS

WOW Did that change overnight. I cant belive how much it can change and so quick oh yea yes i can. What i cant belive is that last nigh they said nothing for us and now two to three and no oops we were wrong just hay look at this storm. We will see what another 8 hours brings and see what will change then.


----------



## IHI

BORIS;1455191 said:


> WOW Did that change overnight. I cant belive how much it can change and so quick oh yea yes i can. What i cant belive is that last nigh they said nothing for us and now two to three and no oops we were wrong just hay look at this storm. We will see what another 8 hours brings and see what will change then.


I have to constantly laugh at our local weather forecasters, I think they all hate eachother simply because when it comes to anything regarding precipitation, they contradict what eachother say from the 5am news to the 10pm news. I think so long as a guy knows it will be anything from light rain to 8" of snow all over the entire state, your good LOL


----------



## TPC Services

Scramble, Scramble, Scramble!!!! from getting jack squat nothing for today in last nights 10pm weather report from our finest to 3"-6" now YEPPIE!!! 


bhttp://www.crh.noaa.gov/​wxstory.php?site=dmx


----------



## TPC Services

Where is my Flipping snow at. I swear if we dont get crap I am billing Eddy Wilson from WHO13 and Johnny Mac from KCCI for my prep time!!! That or I'm going UNI bomber on ther A$&'s:salute:


----------



## Army Vet

Looking good here in Huxley area! We have 3+ already!!!


----------



## trqjnky

got 1.5 here! dunno about 13 miles west of me, might not get enough to plow. but the schools and church i plow along with 8 drives are going to be good to go!


----------



## Fourbycb

A pretty common 3" in most of my lots about 4 or so on the grass. Guess its better than Nuttin


----------



## bdover21

Our apt complex had so much traffic before I got there that it was basically piles of ice. An ugly day but still got to plow. This sun is doing wonders on blacktop here...


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1455924 said:


> Where is my Flipping snow at.


Dubuque.


----------



## trqjnky

anyone getting any snow this week? they are talking a hundreth of an inch of freezing rain tonight and thunderstorms tomorrow. maybe 1" of snow tues night into tues morning. we shall see. if it would only get a little colder!!!!!!


----------



## Army Vet

It is sounding like last week. Lets see what happens. They were saying rain then we got 4+, so I am interested to see what happens.


----------



## TPC Services

looks to be missing us way to the north this time. if the main part of the strom was more closer to the southern boarder of MN I would think we may have a little better chance.  starting to really think we are done for the year next week ain't looking any better.


----------



## BORIS

This wind sucks to work in. Was out in it till 2 pm and gave up.


----------



## trqjnky

well *** me!!! i spent 525 dollars to get "for hire" dot numbers today. what a ripoff. had to get for hire because i haul customer cars into my shop and charge them for it. at least im legal.


----------



## wideout

Well out of nowhere they are saying were going to get 3 inches today


----------



## trqjnky

thats what she said! we got nothing, not even a drizzle.


----------



## TPC Services

I seen that also on todays morning news the the eastern part of this lovely state was to get 1"-3". To all of you guys that have shown up to the last couple of gatherings I posted to see if any of us where up fora end of the season gathering on the Iowa get together off topic page.


----------



## Peterbilt

I have never seen snow melt as fast as it did today.

J.


----------



## wideout

Peterbilt;1462766 said:


> I have never seen snow melt as fast as it did today.
> 
> J.


I agree it snowed like a mother then just when i thought i could go push some slush it stopped and then it was gone:realmad:


----------



## cretebaby

It stuck here. Aboot 4' or so.


----------



## Fourbycb

Well I got to push 3" of slush / slop before it melted. You had to be Johnny on the ball quick before it melted and this morning got to go salt where it melted and froze


----------



## trqjnky

GENTLEMEN, I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE YOU TO THE NEWEST COMPANY OF THE BOARD... 

well, i changed my company name.. from, "dans snow plowing" (sounds like a guy with a beater truck and 7ft blade with no insurance) to "GENUINE SNOW SERVICES"!!!! (and the crowd goes wild!!!)

got my DOT numbers, got a bunch of decals coming, logos and lettering for the trucks, Im picking up 2 more 1985 chevy trucks this week, one long box one short box. long box almost completely rust free (owned by body shop) and the shortbox needs normal cab corners and rockers. 

I LOVE 80s chevys. my favorite trucks. Im painting them both silver to match my 85 chevy flatbed i already have and my 04 dodge diesel i have that are both silver. My goal is to have a whole fleet of 80s chevy's semi restored and matching colors. I r excited...

both chevys im buying are half tons, but i have 3/4 ton axles laying around all over the place, th350 transmissions are stronger than what is in todays new junk. and a 350 is a 350 is a 350. I'm stoked!

the longbed chevy has a meyers plow, so that will have to go. sell it and buy a western/boss to replace it with. but the shortbed has a western pro plus, so ill add wings to it and let er rip!

So that brings the fleet to
2004 dodge quad cab diesel with a 9ft western with wings
1985 chevy 3/4 ton flatbed with a 8 ft boss plow
1985 chevy shortbox with a 8ft western pro plus plow
1985 chevy longbox with a *yuck* 7.5ft meyers plow that will be replaced.
hi way v box sander
case 1840 with 9 ft western plow

ALSO! I ordered a new trailer!!! 20ft deck power hydro tilt bed with a 8k lb winch from midsota trailers. my h&h was getting worn out. I R SO SIGHTED!!!


----------



## TPC Services

Well I’m thinking its official Winter is over, 72 for a high here in the big city of Des Moines. I could see maybe getting a major ice storm like what we got in the early 90’s but that’s about it!! We have been talking about doing a end of season meeting in the off topic page on here. “ Iowa meeting anyone” so if any of you are interested in attending touch base with us in it.


----------



## trqjnky

heres what snow bought me this year...

85 1/2 ton with a dump box... and western plow that works great...









and my gas saver...


----------



## cretebaby

Today makes 11 days in a row of record temperatures.


----------



## wideout

i know it has nothing to do with snow or equipment but i just had to share with you guys the soon to be newest member of my snowplowing family


----------



## Laner

That is awesome!!! Congratulations! They grow up fast!


----------



## wideout

Laner;1473026 said:


> That is awesome!!! Congratulations! They grow up fast!


It's my first but I did raise my ex wifes kids so I'm super excited to have one of my own. We just found out it's going to be a girl


----------



## Fourbycb

You had better get the Snow Dance down and start doing it alot because raising girls takes alot of Money / Snowfalls Practice Practice Practice


----------



## trqjnky

join the club.. my girl is due august 30th...

i went shopping saturday...


----------



## GSS LLC

hey all this is the artist formerly known as trqjnky.


----------



## GSS LLC

IT WAS 102 here today. and im dying. i need snow, this is too hot!


----------



## GSS LLC

Im looking for some drivers/subs in and around omaha.


----------



## GSS LLC

I am selling a 9ft skid plow, willing to trade for a 8ft truck plow of boss/western flavor.

2200 for the skid plow.


----------



## GSS LLC

ive noticed the board is starting to pick up. getting close to snow season! even though it was 101 here today. fml...

today, i draw the line. im done buying trucks, finished, not going to do it anymore. this is the last one this summer. picked it up today. 77 chevy 3/4 ton, pretty solid shape. western cable plow. gonna paint it silver, new leaf springs and normal maintenance stuff. 

so now, i have 4 chevys of the 77-85 vintage, my dodge, and the skids. i put ball joints, new u joints, new fluids and front leaf springs in all the chevy trucks this summer. all the chevys are waiting for paint, been too hot to paint them so far this summer. picked up a western sander too, now i just need some snow.

Whats everyones thoughts on the cable plows? i thought they would be good to sell and fund newer plow purchases. but after trying them on the trucks i bought, they move pretty fast! and seem to be very very simple. im going to give them a shot this winter and see how things work.


----------



## GSS LLC

the newest pile to the fleet.... putting the lift kit on this weekend..


----------



## Andrew010

Hopefully we actually get some snow this year.....


----------



## GSS LLC

aint that the truth. sandblasted and painted a plow today. my whole body is sticky with paint overspray


----------



## Andrew010

You better start doing the snow dance early this year. Maybe, with a little luck, we might get snow this year!


----------



## GSS LLC

Sandblasted, primered and painted... not too bad. this goes on a truck that does a small town school district and some driveways where appearances arent important. gonna touch up the black on the frame and cutting edge.


----------



## Andrew010

Hopefully all your hard work will make it snow this year!!


----------



## GSS LLC

This week will be crazy, im going to put rocker panels, cab corners, and paint 4 trucks this weekend, and 2 of them have flatbeds that im going to bedline..... look for updates and photos the next 4 or 5 days. gonna try to finish them all before next weekend. got a baby due any day, and wanna be done before she arrives!


----------



## GSS LLC

One down pics to come


----------



## GSS LLC

tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ITS not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but it is silver, the rust is fixed, i have never been taught to paint or bodywork so i just kind of fake it whatever seems like it will work. its probably the equivalant to maaco or earl shibe. but i did it. this is the first full vehicle ive ever painted.


----------



## GSS LLC

BEFORE PIC


----------



## Andrew010

Nice work! Next you'll be opening up a full service body shop....


----------



## GSS LLC

number two. didnt turn out as nice. i sprayed the first truck heavy, going over everything twice each coat. i didnt do that this time, and its shaded pretty bad and you can see spray strokes on the hood. im bummed a little, but it will still look good at 4 am in a snowstorm with no one looking.


----------



## rofoth6

truck 2 you should have rolled the window up take inside door cover out and popped that dent out. otherwise looks good


----------



## Andrew010

Where's the other two trucks?


----------



## GSS LLC

Prepped the other two, painting them tomorrow.

I should have beat the dent out, but I didn't. Maybe another day.


----------



## GSS LLC

ALL PAINTED!! I AM SOOOOO SICK OF SANDING AND PAINTING!!

they didnt turn out perfect, but they will look good at 3 am in the middle of a snowstorm. and they match, thats what i was going for.


----------



## Andrew010

Where's the pic of them all lined up with plows on??


----------



## GSS LLC

Monday. I finished painting the flat bed at 9 pm.


----------



## GSS LLC

all the old chevys are done...


----------



## jvm81

so you buy these and use them or they for sale? What else do you that you have 4 trucks this time of year with plows on them waiting for snow when this week looks to be in the 90's for us in iowa


----------



## GSS LLC

I own an auto repair shop. I use all of them.


----------



## Fourbycb

Question:: My summer job has been keeping me quite busy and I have fallen off the weather grid a bit. So what is everyone hearing about this winter thus far for the type. I heard someone say the NW and East Coast and Iowa was gonna have and season like last year Very little Snow, So whats everyone else hearing


----------



## GSS LLC

ive heard it all. weather like last year, really cold. lots of snow. 

in 1934 the last drought that winter was above average snowfall

in the 60s when the flowers bloomed a month early like they did this year, it started snowing at the end of september and snowed all winter, with a 18 inch snow at one point. 

who knows. well find out when it gets here


----------



## GSS LLC

HERE WE GO!

heres some research for us ne/ia guys!

1934, record drought like this year.... also awsome snow year, way above average snow fall...
-The snowiest day ever, though, came on Nov. 30, 1934, when 14 inches of snow fell on Waterloo, according to the National Weather Service.

IN 1961, THE FLOWERS ALL BLOOMED A MONTH EARLY. GUESS WHAT, THEY DID THE SAME THING THIS YEAR. IT STARTED SNOWING IN SEPTEMBER AND ONE SNOW WAS OVER 13" DEEP. HERE IS WHAT HISTORY SAYS....
-The snowiest winter of record (since 1887 - 1888) was 1961 - 1962 with a statewide average of 59.0 inches

The snow season normally extends from late October through mid-April but significant snows have fallen as early as September 16 (1881) to as late as May 28 (1947). The average number of days per season with snow cover one inch or deeper varies from about 40 days along the Missouri border to around 85 days along the Minnesota border. In about half of all winters, a daily snowfall of five to six inches or more is recorded in southern Iowa and seven to eight inches or more in northern Iowa. December, January and February are normally the snowiest months, averaging about seven inches each. However, late winter and early spring storms in March and April have produced as much as 27 inches of snow in a single storm and 24-hour amounts have reached 24 inches. The snowiest winter of record (since 1887 - 1888) was 1961 - 1962 with a statewide average of 59.0 inches while the lowest State average, only 11.9 inches, occurred in the winter of 1965 - 1966. Seasonal snowfall totals have varied from 2.4 inches at Keokuk in 1965 - 1966 to 93.1 inches at Elkader in 1950 - 1951.


----------



## Andrew010

I've heard the same things. Hopefully it's how things will turn out for this upcoming season. I won't complain about too much snow this winter!


----------



## Andrew010

Has the new addition to the family arrived yet Dan?


----------



## GSS LLC

yup. this monday she will be 2 weeks old. wideout should be joining the club soon too.


----------



## Andrew010

Congrats!!!


----------



## GSS LLC

thanks. 

meet in greet in council bluffs this time!

Ill grill burgers and steaks at my house. byob. as long as i dont have to drive.


----------



## Andrew010

Not sure if that could happen. I don't think most people will drive that far for lunch.

Maybe a car pool??


----------



## GSS LLC

Andrew010;1488656 said:


> Not sure if that could happen. I don't think most people will drive that far for lunch.
> 
> Maybe a car pool??


how do you think i make it to d.m.????? not teleporting...

who has facerape? i finally caved and need some entertainment on that.


----------



## jvm81

So what is weather exactly saying? I keep hearing on my end that winter will be much like last year. If that's the case I need to line more work up and possible build another spec house if the winter is mild enough.


----------



## GSS LLC

I've been told one more mild year, then snow returns with a vengeance. But last year was supposed to be snow galore


----------



## TPC Services

GSS LLC;1489150 said:


> how do you think i make it to d.m.????? not teleporting...
> 
> who has facerape? i finally caved and need some entertainment on that.


I'm guessing you mean Facebook (LOL) and I do. have had it for years it has its good and bad points. Not for sure on the lunch in C.B. Sorry man,I would be in for it butI think it would be to far for the eastsiders of this state to make it unless like Andrew said they meet up on I 80 and car pool. My thoughts on winter is ask me how it went come March 30 of 2013..


----------



## GSS LLC

someone wrote me a 900 dollar check that was returned to me insufficiant funds. he has untill 9 pm tonight to return an email, phone call, or text. after that, im on his doorstep. after that, things get ugly.


----------



## Andrew010

So how about Saturday Oct 6th for a get together in des moines? 

I'll post in the other thread about the date as well. 

You up for it Eric?


----------



## GSS LLC

sounds good. ill be in dm to pick up a dump truck.


----------



## Andrew010

What time works for you Dan? Around 1?


----------



## GSS LLC

1 works.
Today, success! Passed the written test for general knowledge and air brakes. Next, driving test.


----------



## Andrew010

Not going for a class A?


----------



## GSS LLC

no need. im never going to drive a semi. ever, you couildnt pay me enough. a dump truck is as big as i want to go.


----------



## GSS LLC

402-571-3089 ,if anyone would call that number, just seeing if he would answer, say you got the wrong number. He owes me a grand. Let me know if he answers


----------



## Andrew010

Thank you for calling Point Design and Management......he didn't answer.

That's B/S. I hate people that do that kinda ****!


----------



## GSS LLC

I called him from another cell, he answers, says as soon as he's done back packing and back to his truck he's giving me a c.c. number. I text him 3 minutes later and no response.


----------



## Andrew010

Quality people....


----------



## GSS LLC

Keep trying him, any answer, pm me


----------



## GSS LLC

Keep trying him, any answer, pm me of text call me. Found out it's a 2 yr prison term and or 6250 in fines


----------



## TPC Services

GSS LLC;1493553 said:


> Keep trying him, any answer, pm me of text call me. Found out it's a 2 yr prison term and or 6250 in fines


 for what?? 
Oct 6th will not work, I'll be down at the lake of ozarks working on a retaining wall. sorry


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1493361 said:


> no need. im never going to drive a semi. ever, you couildnt pay me enough. a dump truck is as big as i want to go.


From what I can see from here the rig in your avitar needs a class A.

A dump with a skidloader trailer needs an A too.


----------



## JT SNOW

cretebaby;1493739 said:


> From what I can see from here the rig in your avitar needs a class A.
> 
> A dump with a skidloader trailer needs an A too.


What aboot the airbrake endorsement??????.....


----------



## GSS LLC

Not hauling anything with the dump. I have the air endorsement.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1493763 said:


> Not hauling anything with the dump. I have the air endorsement.


No you don't.

Is that your rig in your avitar?


----------



## JT SNOW

cretebaby;1493777 said:


> *No you don't*.
> 
> Is that your rig in your avitar?


:laughing::laughing:....Look what i started


----------



## cretebaby

JT SNOW;1493778 said:


> :laughing::laughing:....Look what i started


Troublemaker. :waving:


----------



## GSS LLC

I don't know what's going on now.I can't see my avatars. I think it's a truck hauling 2 skids on a goose neck trailer.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1493793 said:


> I don't know what's going on now.I can't see my avatars. I think it's a truck hauling 2 skids on a goose neck trailer.


Yup. Looks like a dual tandem trailer.


----------



## vwovw

anyone here in Iowa do lowe's lots?


----------



## TPC Services

not that I know of guessing it goes for cheap..., 

Gss LLC then what type of CDL you going after?? just the A like you told me? 
good god another know it all, as long as he's not hauling anything so he's fine on what cdl he is going after. if the truck has air brakes than he will need the air brake endorsment otherwise he's fine.


----------



## GSS LLC

cretebaby;1493799 said:


> Yup. Looks like a dual tandem trailer.


dump trucks, over 26,001 with or without air brakes, need a class B cdl. air brake endorsement if you are operating one with air brakes.

pulling a trailer, doubles a dump with a trailer, a tanker all require class A cdl, school buses might too, not sure on that one. i know they have an endorsement.

i know 2 guys that own multimillion dollar trucking companies and have ran everything by them. I have a good friend that used to work for one of the companies, and now has his own trucking outfit mostly dump trucks and belly dump semi trucks. he agrees, class b is all you need for a dump truck as long as you dont haul anything..

the people at the drivers license station agree, class b for a dump truck. anything over 26,001 lbs gvwr needs one.

You must have a CDL to operate:

A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating GVWR of more than 26,000 pounds.

A trailer with a GVWR of more than 10,000 pounds if the gross combination weight rating is more than 26,000 pounds.

A vehicle designed to transport more than 15 persons including the driver.

Any size vehicle which requires hazardous materials placards


----------



## GSS LLC

cretebaby;1493739 said:


> From what I can see from here the rig in your avitar needs a class A.
> No, it doesnt as previously stated, only because the setup does NOT have air brakes, thats the make or break part of that. if it had air, then yes.
> 
> A dump with a skidloader trailer needs an A too.


you are correct. because the dump would have air brakes.

dot stuff is so confusing, its no wonder no one knows whats going on, including the vehicle inspection troopers.


----------



## GSS LLC

heres a rundown of what class cdl you need for any vehicle.....

it says any combination over 26001 needs a class A. so crete might be right. hell i dont know. i was under the impression that it was ok since there were no air brakes.

page 9 for the image below...
http://www.iowadot.gov/mvd/omve/truckguide.pdf


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1493861 said:


> not that I know of guessing it goes for cheap...,
> 
> Gss LLC then what type of CDL you going after?? just the A like you told me?
> good god another know it all, as long as he's not hauling anything so he's fine on what cdl he is going after. if the truck has air brakes than he will need the air brake endorsment otherwise he's fine.


Ther is no such thing as an air brake endorsement.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1493891 said:


> heres a rundown of what class cdl you need for any vehicle.....
> 
> it says any combination over 26001 needs a class A. so crete might be right. hell i dont know. i was under the impression that it was ok since there were no air brakes.
> 
> page 9 for the image below...
> http://www.iowadot.gov/mvd/omve/truckguide.pdf


If the trailer you are towing, even behind your pickup, is a dual wheeled tandem axle it will need a class A.



GSS LLC;1493881 said:


> dump trucks, over 26,001 with or without air brakes, need a class B cdl. air brake endorsement if you are operating one with air brakes.





GSS LLC;1493887 said:


> No, it doesnt as previously stated, only because the setup does NOT have air brakes, thats the make or break part of that. if it had air, then yes.
> .


Air brakes means absolutely nothing are far as whether or not you need a CDL.


----------



## GSS LLC

i know air brakes mean nothing, its all in the weight. anything over 26001 lbs needs some form of a cdl. 

you do have to take the air brake written test though. and test in something with air brakes to drive anything with air brakes.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1493991 said:


> i know air brakes mean nothing, its all in the weight. anything over 26001 lbs needs some form of a cdl.
> 
> you do have to take the air brake written test though.


It has nothing to do with weight. It's off of GVWR or combined GVWR.

And you don't have to take a test for air if you don't need it.

So you going for a class A?


----------



## GSS LLC

gvwr is weight to me. we are on the same page. 

im going to go for class b. simply because i no longer have that trailer, i downsized. my new trailer is a 15k gvwr and truck is under 10k so im good. and i dont know what i could test in to get a class A besides a semi, and i dont really want to drive a semi, dunno if i could pass without getting some serious seat time in one. i know i can breeze through for a class b. i need this license asap so i can get my dump truck home legally and be ready to roll. i can always upgrade.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494005 said:


> gvwr is weight to me. we are on the same page.
> 
> im going to go for class b. simply because i no longer have that trailer, i downsized. my new trailer is a 15k gvwr and truck is under 10k so im good. and i dont know what i could test in to get a class A besides a semi, and i dont really want to drive a semi, dunno if i could pass without getting some serious seat time in one. i know i can breeze through for a class b. i need this license asap so i can get my dump truck home legally and be ready to roll. i can always upgrade.


Not to me.

So hook your new trailer to a newer GVWR'd pickup and your in class A territory again.

You could test in the rig in your avitar. If you can drive a class B dump and drive the rig in your avi you sure the heck can drive a semi.

Trust me. Get your A. hook a skid trailer behind whatever you are testing in for the B and you are done.


----------



## GSS LLC

but my rig in the avatar doesnt have air brakes so would i have to test in something with air brakes? dot stuff is stupidly confusing. what about air brakes?

if i got a dual tandem trailer, my truck, and tested in it and passed. i would have a class a, and i could drive a semi with air brakes? and dump trucks?


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494009 said:


> but my rig in the avatar doesnt have air brakes so would i have to test in something with air brakes? dot stuff is stupidly confusing. what about air brakes?
> 
> if i got a dual tandem trailer, my truck, and tested in it and passed. i would have a class a, and i could drive a semi with air brakes? and dump trucks?


If you test with the rig in your avi you would get a class A with an "L" restriction (air brakes). You could go back and test in something with air to get the L restriction lifted.


----------



## GSS LLC

ahhh. perfect. I will go do the test twice then. i got this handled.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494020 said:


> ahhh. perfect. I will go do the test twice then. i got this handled.


Or you could hook a trailer to whatever you were going to test in for the B.


----------



## GSS LLC

true. im thinking easiest to drive. if i could find a flatbed for the tractor i can use that would work best. have to do some looking.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1493943 said:


> Ther is no such thing as an air brake endorsement.


Um wow OK there's no such thing as a endorsement for air brakes if you say so… Thats not what my paper work tells me but hey what do I know. I will have to tell that to my friend that does nothing but haul heavy loads and is the low boy coordinator for DM Asphalt/ Old castle companies all over the Midwest!!! Whatever… you can get you B without air. And if you ever need air you can test for air says it right in the book. You can haul a trailer behind that dump truck as long as you stay below the GVWR for that vehicle.


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1494092 said:


> Um wow OK there's no such thing as a endorsement for air brakes if you say so… Thats not what my paper work tells me but hey what do I know. I will have to tell that to my friend that does nothing but haul heavy loads and is the low boy coordinator for DM Asphalt/ Old castle companies all over the Midwest!!! Whatever… you can get you B without air. And if you ever need air you can test for air says it right in the book. You can haul a trailer behind that dump truck as long as you stay below the GVWR for that vehicle.


TPC you obviously have no clue as to what you talk about here.

Maybe your "buddy" told there is one, But maybe he is a moron too.

It's REAL simple. Look at your CDL and tell me what letter represent the "air brake" endorsement on your CDL.

Don't worry. I already know that will be WAY to difficult for you.


----------



## GSS LLC

according to section 5 of the iowa dot law... PAGE 5-1

"IF YOU WANT TO PULL A TRAILER WITH AIR BRAKES, YOU ALSO NEED TO READ SECTION 6, COMBINATION VEHICLES. *AN AIR BRAKE ENDORSEMENT IS ONLY REQUIRED IF YOUR VEHICLE NEEDS A CDL*

SO, there is an air brake endorsement. dont worry crete, you were on a roll of being right there for a while.


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494097 said:


> according to section 5 of the iowa dot law... PAGE 5-1
> 
> "IF YOU WANT TO PULL A TRAILER WITH AIR BRAKES, YOU ALSO NEED TO READ SECTION 6, COMBINATION VEHICLES. *AN AIR BRAKE ENDORSEMENT IS ONLY REQUIRED IF YOUR VEHICLE NEEDS A CDL*
> 
> SO, there is an air brake endorsement. dont worry crete, you were on a roll of being right there for a while.


It's a misprint. No such thing as an air brake endorsement in the states.

Very common misconception.

Since you are studying anyway maybe you could tell us what letter represents this air brake endorsement that you think exists?

Don't fall in the same trap that TPC is going to though.


----------



## GSS LLC

man, im just pointing out whats in the book. what has been in the book since the 80s when my employee got his class a. I called the drivers license station. got the answer "yes, there is an air brake endorsement. if you dont have it, you will be restricted with a "l" or some letter..."

so, thats what ive found. im not picking sides, im just playing the game.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1494095 said:


> TPC you obviously have no clue as to what you talk about here.
> 
> Maybe your "buddy" told there is one, But maybe he is a moron too.
> 
> It's REAL simple. Look at your CDL and tell me what letter represent the "air brake" endorsement on your CDL.
> 
> Don't worry. I already know that will be WAY to difficult for you.


Really Whoa I will have to tell him that!!! and doyou deal with the DOT everyday do you A' I tell you what tuffy why don't you call him up and tell that!!!1 I'll PM it to you!!! Your a tool and always will be a tool!!! do you even own a truck that needs a CDL NOPE do you pull a trailer that has air to it NOPE so when you know what you are talking about maybe you can tell me someting about it A !!! otherwise blow it out your A


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494100 said:


> man, im just pointing out whats in the book. what has been in the book since the 80s when my employee got his class a. I called the drivers license station. got the answer "yes, there is an air brake endorsement. if you dont have it, you will be restricted with a "l" or some letter..."
> 
> so, thats what ive found. im not picking sides, im just playing the game.


How can it be an endorsement and a resriction at the same time.

The '80's eh? CDL haven't been around that long.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1494099 said:


> It's a misprint. No such thing as an air brake endorsement in the states.
> 
> Very common misconception.
> 
> Since you are studying anyway maybe you could tell us what letter represents this air brake endorsement that you think exists?
> 
> Don't fall in the same trap that TPC is going to though.


 really you shoe me in the book smarty!!!! your going to tell that the person I know that does this for a living is wrong REALLY you are a tool I guess I don't need them by what your saying. I tell that to the DOT next time I get pulled over!!


----------



## GSS LLC

you also get tanker endorsements, chapperone endorsements, double and triples endorsementshazmat endorsements and AIR BRAKE endorsements.


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1494102 said:


> Really Whoa I will have to tell him that!!! and doyou deal with the DOT everyday do you A' I tell you what tuffy why don't you call him up and tell that!!!1 I'll PM it to you!!! Your a tool and always will be a tool!!! do you even own a truck that needs a CDL NOPE do you pull a trailer that has air to it NOPE so when you know what you are talking about maybe you can tell me someting about it A !!! otherwise blow it out your A


Does your pussie itch or something? Cuz I don;t know how anyone could be in such a perpetual bad mood like that.

Anyway I knew it'd be to difficult to pull out your CDL and look to see what letter the "endorsement" was. Or wait, do you even have a CDL?


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494105 said:


> you also get tanker endorsements, chapperone endorsements, double and triples endorsementshazmat endorsements and AIR BRAKE endorsements.


Wrong little buddy.

N=tanker

H= hazmat

X=combo H+N

P=passenger

S=school bus

T=double/triple

What air brake? Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## GSS LLC

copy and pasted for ya crete....

PDF] 
Section 5 AIR BRAKES - Iowa Department of Transportation
www.iowadot.gov/mvd/ods/cdl/section5.pdf
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
Vehicles. *SEE, RIGHT HERE, IN BLACK AND WHITE, ON THE LEGAL DOCUMENT PROVIDED BY THE STATE OF IOWA*An air brake endorsement is only required if your vehicle needs a CDL. Air brakes use compressed air to make the brakes work. Air brakes are a good ...*DID YOU SEE IT OR MISS IT?*


----------



## cretebaby

GSS LLC;1494116 said:


> copy and pasted for ya crete....
> 
> PDF]
> Section 5 AIR BRAKES - Iowa Department of Transportation
> www.iowadot.gov/mvd/ods/cdl/section5.pdf
> File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
> Vehicles. An air brake endorsement is only required if your vehicle needs a CDL. Air brakes use compressed air to make the brakes work. Air brakes are a good ...


Do you know federal regulations?

Apparently not


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1494119 said:


> Do you know fedeeral regulations?
> 
> Apparently not


Whoa now you do out of state commerce…. So now your going to spout off onFed regs. Really!!! Yikes you really want to get into that pissing match call Brady tuttle he would be more than happy to tell you how far off you really are on this subject bud like I said I'll be more than happy to pass his # along to you and you can tell his butt he's a moroon (LOL) Question for you do you know what roads you can and can't take up in Minn during winter since your suck a big rigger! (LMAO)


----------



## TPC Services

no mongo I don't! I drive that truck thats on my profile picture with out one (LOL) DUH and just say the word mongo an 'llI give you Brady's # and you can spout off how you know the DOT rules like its the back of your hand to him!! Oh and I forgot you now know the Fed ones to!! (LMAO)


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's move on and have a decent, civil discussion without the name calling

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1494131 said:


> no I don't!


Well that explains why you can't pull it out and look at it.

If you want to post bradys number that'd be great.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1494138 said:


> Well that explains why you can't pull it out and look at it.
> 
> If you want to post bradys number that'd be great.


no mongo I don't! I drive that truck thats on my profile picture with out one (LOL) DUH YA I ll just post that right on here for everyone to see fool.... (LOL)


----------



## GSS LLC

Michael J. Donovan;1494134 said:


> ok, let's move on and have a decent, civil discussion without the name calling
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


:waving: Hi mr donovan! we were just playing!:waving:


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1494144 said:


> no mongo I don't! I drive that truck thats on my profile picture with out one (LOL) DUH YA I ll just post that right on here for everyone to see fool.... (LOL)


So what letter represents the air brake endorsement on it?


----------



## TPC Services

I pm his # to you Crete baby give him a call he knows you will be calling.... and it ain't enough that you have to ruin one forum you go into another to ruin it to.. Good it would be great if they would just kick you and the other SA's off this site!!!


----------



## cretebaby

Questions are difficult for you aren't they?

I will tell you what I got.

Class:ABCD

Endorsements:HN

Restrictions: none


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1494154 said:


> Questions are difficult for you aren't they?
> 
> I will tell you what I got.
> 
> Class:ABCD
> 
> Endorsements:HN
> 
> Restrictions: none


you are a concrete worker.. what i post earlier guy.... and neither did you big rigger, I ask is you have a truck that weighs over 26K with Air brakes? do you pull a trailer that requires air?? SO do you??

you might want to re read your restrictions I know of a couple on there but can't post them...:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1494165 said:


> you are a concrete worker.. what i post earlier guy.... and neither did you big rigger, I ask is you have a truck that weighs over 26K with Air brakes? do you pull a trailer that requires air?? SO do you??
> 
> you might want to re read your restrictions I know of a couple on there but can't post them...:laughing:


Trucks over 26k with air? Yes. Trailers with air? Yes.

See I can answer questions. How about you? Something tells me you can't/won't.


----------



## Andrew010

Technically speaking, you're both right in the state of Iowa. For whatever reason most people do refer to air brakes as " air brake endorsement" when actually it is NOT an endorsement under definition. It is actually a restriction if you didn't take/pass the written and driving test for air. My CDL along with anyone else from Iowa that has air brakes will not show any letter endorsement for air brakes. If you have a CDL and did not get air you will have a letter for RESTICTION showing you are NOT able to legally operate a vehicle with air.

Not picking sides, only trying to clarify in a rational manner.


Also to clarify when you need a class A or B CDL in Iowa. 

Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or higher will require a class B CDL. Air brakes required if vehicle has air.

Any combination vehicle with a combined GVWR of 26,001 or higher will require a class A CDL. Air brakes required if vehicle has air.



So Dan, the trailer in your avatar is likely a 20,000+ GVWR and would require a class A cdl to legally pull it in Iowa, unless you're pulling it with a S-10...lol. You wouldn't need air brakes though.


----------



## TPC Services

Thank you Andrew. can't agree with you anymore than what you just posted!!!


----------



## cretebaby

TPC Services;1494392 said:


> Thank you Andrew. can't agree with you anymore than what you just posted!!!


So you agree that there isn't an air brake endorsement?


----------



## JT SNOW

cretebaby;1494437 said:


> So you agree that there isn't an air brake endorsement?


I think he doe's.........I have read many threads on Plowsite since im new here....It seems TPC is an "Expert" in many areas.....:laughing:

Just kidding around TPC......Please don't get upset.......


----------



## GSS LLC

no, what tpc is saying is there is an endorsement. it is restricted if you dont get your air brake endorsement. says so right on the d.l.


----------



## TPC Services

I think what Andrew just told you is that we are both right. so I would take your 50% and walk away (LMAO)


----------



## cretebaby

JT SNOW;1494484 said:


> I think he doe's.........I have read many threads on Plowsite since im new here....It seems TPC is an "Expert" in many areas.....:laughing:
> 
> Just kidding around TPC......Please don't get upset.......


Way to go JT. You iritated him.



GSS LLC;1494511 said:


> no, what tpc is saying is there is an endorsement. it is restricted if you dont get your air brake endorsement. says so right on the d.l.


But you can get a restriction. You can't get an endorsement.


----------



## albhb3

so how about this guys even though im 1 state north of you took the airbrake computer portion, did not test out on the airbrakes however f350 and dump trailer 26800lbs. Now on my cdl it does not show airbrakes as a restriction. The only possible conclusion for me is they entered that I did do it


----------



## Andrew010

If it doesn't show air brakes as a restriction you're legally good to operate a vehicle with air. They messed up and forgot to enter the restriction. You got lucky.


----------



## albhb3

Andrew010;1494846 said:


> If it doesn't show air brakes as a restriction you're legally good to operate a vehicle with air. They messed up and forgot to enter the restriction. You got lucky.


nope im just that good:laughing:


----------



## Andrew010

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now n then.....


----------



## GSS LLC

this sat night its getting below freezing!


----------



## Andrew010

Forward progress!

What sounds good for lunch this Sat Dan??


----------



## GSS LLC

2, gives me time to get the kids ready


----------



## Andrew010

I posted in the other thread, 1pm at Applebees. 

The decision now is which Applebees.


----------



## GSS LLC

Closest to west dm


----------



## GSS LLC

Showers friday night, low of 30 degrees...... A guy can dream!


----------



## GSS LLC

Like a meth addict working the register at McDonalds... I'm lovin it!

Thursday
Night

Partly Cloudy

Partly
Cloudy

Low: 31 °F

Friday

Partly Sunny

Partly
Sunny

High: 54 °F

Friday
Night

Mostly Cloudy

Mostly
Cloudy

Low: 29 °F

Saturday

Mostly Sunny

Mostly
Sunny

High: 50 °F

Saturday
Night

Partly Cloudy

Partly
Cloudy

Low: 31 °F


----------



## Andrew010

As much as I want snow too, I think we have a couple months yet to wait. Might get a freak storm in early Nov but probably late Nov/early Dec for decent snow.


----------



## TPC Services

did Mongo the concrete boob make it to the preseason meeting ?? OH wait he could'nt be forgot how to spell CDL MANUAL (LMAO)


----------



## Fourbycb

Well after the driest year i can remember we finally have gotten some Rain 0.85" so far Keep it coming, Now if it was 20 degrees I would be smiling Ear to Ear


----------



## exmark

Fourbycb;1500121 said:


> Well after the driest year i can remember we finally have gotten some Rain 0.85" so far Keep it coming, Now if it was 20 degrees I would be smiling Ear to Ear


 I would be to. Is it still raining pretty good over there? Here in Des Moines the streets are starting to dry and the suns out. Last I heard it was suppose to be more severe tonight.


----------



## Andrew010

Temps back up in the 70s for next week. Not looking like snow anytime soon around here.


----------



## Fourbycb

1.96 of an Inch of rain as of Sunday 11am since friday come on COLD lets meet up


----------



## BORIS

This year is going to suck like last year. I just have a feeling


----------



## Andrew010

BORIS;1502244 said:


> This year is going to suck like last year. I just have a feeling


Now that's the spirit!


----------



## wideout

It's going to be the best year ever!!!!


----------



## GSS LLC

IM BEAT!

Skidloader has had some attention today
New Tires
new windshield
oil change
filters all changed
headlights fixed
greased

it is all ready to go for the year. lets go snow!


----------



## BORIS

Well we will have to wait and see


----------



## wideout

BORIS;1502746 said:


> Well we will have to wait and see


Even if we have none I'm good my biggest contract is seasonal and the contract is signed and the first check is on the way


----------



## GSS LLC

Highs in the 40's, lows in the 20's for the next week starting Thursday


----------



## ultimatelawns

*Iowa snow*

Yep saw that. Also snow not far from you in South Dakota later this week. Only about 3 weeks till we plowed the first time last year in central IA.


----------



## GSS LLC

I'm getting ready


----------



## ultimatelawns

Cool. Love this time of the year but its always nerve racking trying to get all of the leaf jobs done. Just starting those tomorrow hear. Hope you get some of that white stuff soon.


----------



## GSS LLC

I think we are closer to snow than we realize. The temps plummeted overnight, flurries here today (just enough to spot the grass at most) and the temp was supposed to be in the 60s again by monday, but they changed the outlook. Now it is going to be highs in the 50's through at least Wednesday. We have some moisture around here now with the recent rains, that should make snow a possibility.


----------



## BORIS

Keep dreaming it is never going to happen. Just joking i hope sooner than later i am starting to get fired up.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

NOAA has most of iowa in a drought condition for the winter again this year......lovely!


----------



## Laner

Figures....after how dry the summer and last winter were. I was looking at adding another plow to the fleet this winter, but lack of snow prediction sure makes it hard to justify.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

this is true - however, umtil we get snow, who kows if it will actually be a low/no snow year or not


----------



## TPC Services

Ok boys and girls!!! Are any of you Iowa boys up for a get together the weekend before Thanksgiving. I’ll post this in th off topic forum as well.


----------



## Andrew010

I'll be there.


----------



## plowninja

from NOAA
THE 12Z GFS AND ECMWF HAVE COME INTO GOOD AGREEMENT WITH THE TIMING
OF THE COLD FRONT ON SUNDAY...AND CONTINUE TO SUGGEST A POTENTIAL
FOR HEAVY RAINFALL IN A POST FRONTAL BAND. FORCING FOR PRECIPITATION
THEN CONTINUES SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MUCH OF MONDAY AS THE UPPER
TROUGH LIFTS NORTHEAST THROUGH THE REGION POSSIBLY IN A NEGATIVE
TILT FASHION. WHILE THERE ARE CONSIDERABLE DIFFERENCES IN HOW AND
WHEN THIS ENERGY LIFTS THROUGH THE REGION...CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING
THAT THIS FORCING WILL OVERLAP THE LOW LEVEL COLD ADVECTION
SUFFICIENTLY ENOUGH TO WARRANT AT LEAST A MENTION OF SNOW MIXED WITH
RAIN FROM SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. WHILE THIS SYSTEM WILL CERTAINLY
CONTINUE TO EVOLVE IN THE FORECAST...BASED ON THE CURRENT
SETUP...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR MEASURABLE SNOW THAT WILL BE
WATCHED CLOSELY. TEMPERATURE MONDAY WILL NOT LIKELY EXCEED THE 30S
OVER MOST OF THE AREA...FOLLOWED BY WIDESPREAD 20S MONDAY

I will believe it when i see it but it is good to see some signs though.

Thumbs Up


----------



## trqjnky

got my new sander ready today. western ice breaker, honda motor, its smooooth. way better than the hi way sander with the b&s engine, the hiway has spread a lot of salt though, it is retired to backup duty now.


----------



## GSS LLC

oops, did that with the old login.


----------



## GSS LLC

Landed a parking garage contract today. Guy that owns it said he was seeing snow around the 8th of December in the forecast. So he wanted to get someone lined up.


----------



## BORIS

Maby he needs to be a weather forcaster i will mark down the 8th on the calnder


----------



## BORIS

Update average winter snow fall now from noa


----------



## BORIS

Maby the cold is here to stay this time. I hope if it gets this cold it starts snowing and dont stop till march. We will see.


----------



## DodgerFan

BORIS;1520323 said:


> Maby the cold is here to stay this time. I hope if it gets this cold it starts snowing and dont stop till march. We will see.


Not looking good, almost 50 this coming Friday.


----------



## GSS LLC

yeah, were going up and down now. 30 today, 52 on friday. hopefully it goes back down. at least the cold nights are cooling the ground off so snow will stick hopefully. 20% chance of snow monday here.


----------



## Andrew010

I'm rapidly loosing faith in a good snow season this year. 70° on Thanksgiving again and 50s for several days in the first week of Dec isn't good for snow. Looks A LOT like last year.

Maybe next year....


----------



## DodgerFan

Andrew010;1520388 said:


> I'm rapidly loosing faith in a good snow season this year. 70° on Thanksgiving again and 50s for several days in the first week of Dec isn't good for snow. Looks A LOT like last year.
> 
> Maybe next year....


With the way its been the last couple winters I don't plan on much income from snow.


----------



## BORIS

Settle down fellas there is a lot of winter left it has only started. Give it 20 days a lot could change.


----------



## wideout

I agree with Boris its not even December yet and winter dont start til like the 21st so if you beleive in it it will come!!


----------



## BORIS

I beleive i beleive


----------



## GSS LLC

Yup, in iowa we are lucky to have snow before december. i think jan/feb are the snowiest months for us.

but hey, it is snowing here today. less than a 1/2" but its something!


----------



## BORIS

All that does is get you excited to early but it is fun to see


----------



## ultimatelawns

Looks like a little snow and ice for 12/7/12. Hopefully we get it.


----------



## wideout

Stop talking about snow so far out dammit!!! you will scare it away


----------



## ultimatelawns

lol. Probably.


----------



## wideout

So did all the iowa guys move to another state or what?


----------



## Andrew010

Apparently....


----------



## Fourbycb

Just not much to talk about, Green Grass, Warm Temps, Business about the same, Plow's ready for snow if we ever see Snow , Otherwise same Ole Same Ole


----------



## Fourbycb

I am not posting this to Gloat or Jinx it But Damm it's about time maybe


----------



## GSS LLC

I hope so. the thick fog for the last 3 days helped keep the temps warm here. now we have clear skys and the temp is going to tank. i need snow. im so broke, and christmas is on the way. please baby jesus give me some snow. 

a few things that suck about the holidays as a business owner
1. quarterly taxes were due in november 1, that hurts
2. everyones broke, so business slows down, and the business you do get people have a hard time paying and are late paying.


----------



## spcars83

Fourbycb you beat me to it. He said that it could change to either snow or rain. Yesterday he had it from Des Moines and west. He also said not to etch it in stone. But a least were are talking maybe the first snow!


----------



## GSS LLC

WELL, FINALLY, sat night chance snow, and sun night, chance snow... cmon!!!!


----------



## wideout

GSS LLC;1529429 said:


> WELL, FINALLY, sat night chance snow, and sun night, chance snow... cmon!!!!


You SOB your gonna jinx it


----------



## GSS LLC

Im dang near ready to put tarps over my plow trucks to hide them. let the snow come.


----------



## wideout

I'm gonna put mine away behind the mowers and leave then there unroll it starts to accumulate


----------



## Andrew010

I dam near need to mow my yard again....


----------



## wideout

I think its gonna start cooling off soon.


----------



## Andrew010

I hope so. If it takes much longer I might forget how to use my plow.


----------



## wideout

Oh it will. Give it another week and things will take a turn for the worse. Or it better I've invested a lot of money the last two months


----------



## Andrew010

wideout;1529544 said:


> I've invested a lot of money the last two months


You and me both!


----------



## wideout

Looks like the temps are gonna start cooling off slowly over the next week and moisture is starting to move in so i would say the weather is starting to head that way.


----------



## GSS LLC

Saturday Night A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 30.
Sunday A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 36.
Sunday Night A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 18.


----------



## wideout

Slowly the weather is turning by the end of this month i bet we'll be tired of it. Well maybe not


----------



## wideout

I can't post it in here from my phone but if you look at john dee weather's extended forecast looks like it my be promising


----------



## BORIS

Sunday night might be the holy grail for us


----------



## spcars83

wideout;1530102 said:


> I can't post it in here from my phone but if you look at john dee weather's extended forecast looks like it my be promising


Not any more. It has change alot


----------



## wideout

Yeah it has changed. That's why i know better than to ever look that far ahead it just ends up making me mad


----------



## wideout

Oh well temps are coming down at least so maybe the ground will get good and hard before it snows.


----------



## GSS LLC

under 1/2" here this weekend. fudge. at least i scored a parking garage that is a zero tolerance. make a buck there.


----------



## wideout

You are no longer aloud to post in this section!


----------



## GSS LLC

got a driveway to bid. 125ft long, l shaped to the 2 car garge. can push straight through, backdrag the garage doors. I was thinking 30-40 a push. what think you guys?


----------



## BORIS

We all think it is time for you to buy lunch.


----------



## ultimatelawns

GSS you should be able to get at least $55 for that. Wasn't sure what you meant by the shaped by the 2 car garage but if 125 feet that is a pretty big drive. Should be able to go even higher than that depending on where it is.


----------



## exmark

Well its been a real busy week this week and im glad its over. But hopefully this storm sunday comes threw so I can at least throw down some salt. GSS I agree with ultimate's price. I would be around 55 to 65.


----------



## GSS LLC

Well that was a swing and a miss! nothing, zilch, nadda.


----------



## Fourbycb

Same thing here Nadda , Zilch wasent even worth getting out of bed to even look


----------



## Andrew010

Got about an inch here in the grass. About 1/2" on the concrete that melted away by noon.


----------



## greekmaster

Just dust northwest IA


----------



## wideout

I think we may need to move a little further north boys


----------



## DodgerFan

Hell I'm thinking about dumping the plow & going to work for Sears wrapping Xmas gifts¡ I'm sure ill make more kajinga


----------



## Fourbycb

Your gonna have to go into Canada this year for snow, Its not looking to good in my opinion for the rest of the month


----------



## DodgerFan

I'm with you! It's going to be close to 50 most of the week & not looking much better n the future. Sander is going up for sale tomorrow & if this keeps up so will the plow. U can always buy another if it starts to snow consistently next yr.


----------



## wideout

DodgerFan;1534939 said:


> I'm with you! It's going to be close to 50 most of the week & not looking much better n the future. Sander is going up for sale tomorrow & if this keeps up so will the plow. U can always buy another if it starts to snow consistently next yr.


I'm not gonna get that worried about it yet. We always get some snow. It may not be a lot but its always something


----------



## GSS LLC

I have started selling my body. times are tough and im doing what i can to make a buck....

Honestly, this is the start of the dead season at my auto repair shop, i need some snow to supplement the play fund. cmon, 2 inches, or some ice, anything. i dont care.


----------



## BORIS

Maby january will be good to us


----------



## BORIS

Well i guess mowing in december might be a fun story to tell the grandkids some day.


----------



## kevlars

BORIS;1537399 said:


> Well i guess mowing in december might be a fun story to tell the grandkids some day.


I've been doing leaves and I think some of the South facing areas were still growing.

Kevlars


----------



## Fatality

If anyone is looking for great rates on insurance in the Iowa area give me a pm. I work for a State Farm agent as well as plow snow and can tell you that we really have some great rates for auto, home, or life.


----------



## GSS LLC

wed night- A chance of *snow*. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. *Blustery.*
Thursday- A chance of *snow*. Mostly sunny, with a high near 31. *Blustery.*

CMON! PLEASE! ANYTHING!

Rained here last night and this morning, temps tonight in the mid 20's. hopefully things stay wet so i can sand.


----------



## wideout

GSS LLC;1538551 said:


> wed night- A chance of *snow*. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. *Blustery.*
> Thursday- A chance of *snow*. Mostly sunny, with a high near 31. *Blustery.*
> 
> CMON! PLEASE! ANYTHING!
> 
> Rained here last night and this morning, temps tonight in the mid 20's. hopefully things stay wet so i can sand.


Need me to come over and show you how to do it? Lol


----------



## GSS LLC

Ha, they have changed to SNOW LIKELY now!


----------



## BORIS

crossing fingers


----------



## Laner

Still 40 here. And looking at radar, looks like it will miss us again.


----------



## Simply Mowing

Looking decent for Thursday! Fingers crossed...


----------



## GSS LLC

Yup , and we are getting a surprise snow today! Probably won't be much, we'll see!


----------



## Andrew010

Seasonal contracts are looking better and better as time goes on.....


----------



## TPC Services

Still don't have everything ready yet need another week, just finally got done ith the lat two large Hardscape jobs. Need this week to get the sander on the dump truck sander on. The filters changed. Loaders place out at jobs. Ice melt pallets taken to the yard.


----------



## plowninja

looks like NOAA is calling for 4 to 8 inches wed night to thursday with possible blizzard conditions. looks like our best chance in along time. NOAA has an 80% chance.


----------



## wideout

plowninja;1539647 said:


> looks like NOAA is calling for 4 to 8 inches wed night to thursday with possible blizzard conditions. looks like our best chance in along time. NOAA has an 80% chance.


Where are you out of plowninja?


----------



## Fourbycb

Even thos the storm is off the Coast of Alaska still the Euro models show this for snow fall


----------



## CENTRALIAPLOWER

Sure hope there right on this forecast!! We'll find out in a couple day.


----------



## plowninja

wideout;1539781 said:


> Where are you out of plowninja?


Iowa City area


----------



## Fourbycb

A difference of 50 miles in the track either to the east or west will be a hugh difference and when the upper air get moist enought to make snow could very much be 2 inches or 9 for the iowa city area


----------



## GSS LLC

Well, we got a dusting/slush that froze tonight. Went out and sanded a couple lots that needed it, and found out that two of my lots had been sanded by someone else! Can't get ahold of the property manager. I'm hoping someone didn't know they weren't doing the properties anymore. But I'm wondering if that slimy ******* gave it to someone else and didn't have the balls to tell me. I hate when things happen at a time when I cannot get answers.


----------



## greekmaster

Getting itchy................


----------



## GSS LLC

wed. and thurs is when we get ours. im ready, filling the fleet up with fuel, a few last minute adjustments and upgrades and im ready.


----------



## wideout

Sup has anyone heard an actual amount yet?


----------



## GSS LLC

im not so worried about amounts, i am worried if i still have the two apartment complexes that i found sanded by someone else last night. im going to have an aneurism if i dont find out soon.


----------



## Fourbycb

With the track unknown yet its up in the Air. John Dee snowcast says from Des Moines thru Waterloo to Wisconson could see 8 - 12" In CR there talking 6 - 10


----------



## cretebaby




----------



## wideout

cretebaby;1540242 said:


>


He has me in the trace to 1 inch area not a fan of that


----------



## GSS LLC

you need to move. youre obviously in a bad location.


----------



## wideout

I'm thinking council bluffs! Any lots up for bid over there?


----------



## GSS LLC

might be two apartments. thought i had them but i might have been mistaken. still waiting on an answer. snow is 48 hours away.


----------



## TPC Services

wideout;1540255 said:


> I'm thinking council bluffs! Any lots up for bid over there?


I know of two Apts complexes. (LMAO)


----------



## TPC Services

Time to send out first alert notices to the guys to be prepared. To plow Wednesday afternoon Thursday morning. Latest and greatest is it to start afternoon Wednesday and end sometime early morning Thursday with high winds. Hoping for a two if not three callout pusher


----------



## plowninja

http://http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DVNThis is the best case so far BUT wait till tomorrow to get a really good handle on things.


----------



## Simply Mowing

5+" double bill plus blowing cleanup would be a nice Christmas present.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hate to tell you guys this but the track will shift 75 miles North/West putting Minneapolis, where I live, in the heavy snow. Just kidding. Of course it could but you guys should know pretty well where its going to be by tomorrow morning. Good luck!


----------



## wideout

SSS Inc.;1540547 said:


> I hate to tell you guys this but the track will shift 75 miles North/West putting Minneapolis, where I live, in the heavy snow. Just kidding. Of course it could but you guys should know pretty well where its going to be by tomorrow morning. Good luck!


Just so you know if that happens now im going to take a drive up there and put a boot in your butt!! lol


----------



## Fourbycb

Swing By and Pick me up too I am sure you could use an extra Boot LMAO


----------



## wideout

Fourbycb;1540730 said:


> Swing By and Pick me up too I am sure you could use an extra Boot LMAO


Sure thing!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fourbycb;1540730 said:


> Swing By and Pick me up too I am sure you could use an extra Boot LMAO


If that happens I'll be out plowing so good luck finding me. I wouldn't mind if you guys could spare a couple inches. Just some of the fringes of your storm. The NAM model gave me some hope yesterday but has shifted every so slightly back south.

If it hits you guys as planned good luck and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## wideout

I hope it does! I live in southeast Iowa not sure how much we'll get down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

wideout;1540746 said:


> I hope it does! I live in southeast Iowa not sure how much we'll get down here


I think your good for 4-5" based on the latest models. They should be able to pin the track down a little better once the storm is on shore.


----------



## wideout

That works for me. I hate it when they start talking about these storms but dont really put a number with it and you hear all these people saying they have heard antwhere from 1-9 inches


----------



## GSS LLC

I'm ready to kill. Just found out the two apartments I was told I had,I didn't have. The p.m. was to chicken **** to tell me his boss overruled him. He knew months ago, but didn't tell me. I'm acquaintances with the regional manager, and he's not happy.


----------



## wideout

I would be all sorts of pissed too. Not because l lost it but because they didn't tell me and i may have pissed on something else in the meantime. Had it happen before


----------



## SSS Inc.

wideout;1540773 said:


> I would be all sorts of pissed too. Not because l lost it but because they didn't tell me and i may have pissed on something else in the meantime. Had it happen before


Don't mean to jump on your thread here(MN guy) but we lost five good size apartments one year with no notice. We plowed them for 20 plus years and assumed we still had them based on the typical verbal contract since we have known them for years. Come to find out late in the fall they had hired a management co. that does their own plowing. Thanks.:realmad: We still do all of their asphalt work in the summer.Thumbs Up Better than that after 30 years of plowing the Church I was raised in, and my parents still attend, they did the same thing. 
Get some balls and tell us you're going a different direction, its not that hard.

Now I'm ticked off. I better go back to the MN thread.


----------



## GSS LLC

Yeah,I don't get bids all the time, but Jesus, don't tell me I got it when I didn't!


----------



## wideout

SSS Inc.;1540802 said:


> Don't mean to jump on your thread here(MN guy) but we lost five good size apartments one year with no notice. We plowed them for 20 plus years and assumed we still had them based on the typical verbal contract since we have known them for years. Come to find out late in the fall they had hired a management co. that does their own plowing. Thanks.:realmad: We still do all of their asphalt work in the summer.Thumbs Up Better than that after 30 years of plowing the Church I was raised in, and my parents still attend, they did the same thing.
> Get some balls and tell us you're going a different direction, its not that hard.
> 
> Now I'm ticked off. I better go back to the MN thread.


Yeah very they hell off our thread!! I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## wideout

Typed that on my phone really hate auto correct


----------



## GSS LLC

Yeah you very they hell out of here!


----------



## wideout

GSS LLC;1540924 said:


> Yeah you very they hell out of here!


Lmao!!! Well guys sounds like it will be here soon!!! It's about time.


----------



## cretebaby

I ain't getting to excited here. J.Dee already is changing his tune.


----------



## DesMoines2500

cretebaby;1541253 said:


> I ain't getting to excited here. J.Dee already is changing his tune.


Oh man that looks sweet for Des Moines. Is this johndee guy pretty solid on his predictions?


----------



## wideout

He is a little better then most but unlike most he updates it once a day at 10:00a.m so if things change during the day he don't change his forecast.


----------



## Fourbycb

The Track is still uncertian. The local media is showing the heavier snows now in the Quad cities area but also said the track could shift again once it leaves the Mountians on the Southwest So stay tuned


----------



## GSS LLC

snow, f u c k yeah!


----------



## IHI

I sincerely hope you boys get dumped on this year, it's needed for so many guys/businesses...this winter will decide the fate of ALOT of companies and weather they stay open or not. Crappy winter last year, drought and no mowing this year, and thus far a very dry winter, this winter will shut down alot of guys if it does'nt produce enough to at least break even.

Thinking I got out of construction and snow removal at the right time, I dont know what I'd be doing...going crazy wondering how I'm going to pay the bills I think 

All our rivers need the north to get hammered too, '08 gave us 500yr floods, now just 4 years later that same river we used to fish on every week is merely a creek at best...very sad.


----------



## jvm81

I am an our from sioux ciity and sioux falls. Sioux fall expected dusting at best. Sioux City saying 1-2. At that point I dont care to have snow then. Next week another system is ripe for us so we'll see where that goes. Just finished landscaping here. Ground not frozen, wet, 40 degrees. I like that if we can keep working. Days are shorter for us but that is fine this time of year. For those of you in this path best of luck and enjoy plowing.


----------



## TPC Services

IHI;1541431 said:


> I sincerely hope you boys get dumped on this year, it's needed for so many guys/businesses...this winter will decide the fate of ALOT of companies and weather they stay open or not. Crappy winter last year, drought and no mowing this year, and thus far a very dry winter, this winter will shut down alot of guys if it does'nt produce enough to at least break even.
> 
> Thinking I got out of construction and snow removal at the right time, I dont know what I'd be doing...going crazy wondering how I'm going to pay the bills I think
> 
> All our rivers need the north to get hammered too, '08 gave us 500yr floods, now just 4 years later that same river we used to fish on every week is merely a creek at best...very sad.


I agree we do need the moisture. And that it will be hard on us good, knowledgeable, honest snow contractors. But I think we need another lean year of snow , there is still to many hacks and low ballers out there. Talk to one of my PM companies I do work for, for the past 9 years . She told me that they went from 44 contractors plowing winter work to 14. We laughed when I said GOOD maybe another lean year and we can get rid of the other 50% of the hacks and low ballers .


----------



## DodgerFan

Where is everyone at? Hardly any posts? I know it can't b b/c you weren't ready


----------



## DesMoines2500

DodgerFan;1541978 said:


> Where is everyone at? Hardly any posts? I know it can't b b/c you weren't ready


Subbing in Des Moines. I think a lot of people with lots are scrambling. Speck didn't have sub work for any new trucks this year due to slow contract signings but they're calling us now hoping we're open. Of course, we're already committed to subbing for another guy who's glad to have us. He's also got a friend who's short on trucks that would need us even after that. Almost makes me want to go out and buy another truck.


----------



## IHI

TPC Services;1541666 said:


> I agree we do need the moisture. And that it will be hard on us good, knowledgeable, honest snow contractors. But I think we need another lean year of snow , there is still to many hacks and low ballers out there. Talk to one of my PM companies I do work for, for the past 9 years . She told me that they went from 44 contractors plowing winter work to 14. We laughed when I said GOOD maybe another lean year and we can get rid of the other 50% of the hacks and low ballers .


It's like a game of chicken, lean times are great for weeding out the hacks, like you said. Flip side is it also makes it tough on the smaller legit guys that use this income to supplement their gross annual sales and help them through spring due to slow work during the summer...so it's a good/bad thing all wrapped up in one.

I got out of it 2yrs ago, finally had all the businesses that were willing to pay the price I quoted since they got quality work, I frequent the one gas station that we did really good at since I sold them on straight salt vs that sand salt garbage. He begged me to do their lot, even told me I could raise prices if I needed to. Then that winter the company they ended up giving the account to was horrible, and everytime I stopped in and seen the GM he begged/pleaded for me to take them back and said he knew we did great work, but never realized how great it was until they got the idiot they had at that time....waiting to see this years hack. All the years we had it, it was like winter never happened even on the biggest storm, wet pavement. Fricken hack last year, straight up ice rink until the sun and trraffic melted it off.


----------



## DesMoines2500

I disagree, I'm a hack and this last lean winter which took a lot of guys out is exactly how I was able to secure a cheap truck and good sub contract. There will always be hacks, the free market demands them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like you boys are going to get some good snowfall down there.. Have fun and stay safe out there! :salute: :waving:


----------



## Simply Mowing

We prepare for it, and know it's going to happen, but it never ceases to amaze me how folks wait till 6 hours before the snow falls to call and try to secure a snow removal contractor.


----------



## Fourbycb

I know 6 hrs and they all wait to confirm or seek out I have had more calls today than of all of last season I think


----------



## Simply Mowing

Fourbycb;1542182 said:


> I know 6 hrs and they all wait to confirm or seek out I have had more calls today than of all of last season I think


Ya, we do residential (most of our mowing customers) and our website's highly ranked on Google, so we get alot of these calls. Then they start acting pissy when you don't get right back to them, or tell them we cant do a one time push.


----------



## IHI

DesMoines2500;1542100 said:


> I disagree, I'm a hack and this last lean winter which took a lot of guys out is exactly how I was able to secure a cheap truck and good sub contract. There will always be hacks, the free market demands them.


Sad part, yes they will always be around...worst part, you and the rest of the hacks are what keep driving the market value down. When is the last time battery's, tires, oil, gas, air filters, diesel, etc....went down in price?? And yet the hacks are out there charging the SAME RATES used in the 80's and early 90's? really.

Do you see why hacks are hated and why they dont last long? They're idiots, they dont understand operating costs and just pick a number they heard from a buddy at a bar as a going rate. When I got going I was charging $65/per push by the end in '08 I was charging $100 per push, wittled a all day client list down to a 5hr list and still made a decent margin.


----------



## cretebaby

Gas went down today.

Just sayin. Thumbs Up


----------



## DodgerFan

IHI;1542339 said:


> Sad part, yes they will always be around...worst part, you and the rest of the hacks are what keep driving the market value down. When is the last time battery's, tires, oil, gas, air filters, diesel, etc....went down in price?? And yet the hacks are out there charging the SAME RATES used in the 80's and early 90's? really.
> 
> Do you see why hacks are hated and why they dont last long? They're idiots, they dont understand operating costs and just pick a number they heard from a buddy at a bar as a going rate. When I got going I was charging $65/per push by the end in '08 I was charging $100 per push, wittled a all day client list down to a 5hr list and still made a decent margin.


Lmao! You are absolutely rite!

What I reallllly don't get is that They Just Don't F...ing Get It! But mankind will Never be able to fix stupid...

Be safe & pray for no breakage.


----------



## GSS LLC

started raining... THEN SNOWING! now back to rain


----------



## Fourbycb

This Storm has change precript and track more time's in the last 24 hrs than I have changed my shorts in the last year. We were suppose to start as snow then mixed with rain then change over to snow again . Right not starting as rain and looks to stay rain till after 8pm. I tell ya being wrong 100% of the time and still have a paycheck and Job I wanta quit plowing snow and become a metorlogist


----------



## GSS LLC

snowing here and sticking! got 1/2" on the ground now


----------



## exmark

GSS LLC;1542525 said:


> snowing here and sticking! got 1/2" on the ground now


 It's coming down pretty strong now, the grounds covered here.


----------



## tls22

This is going to be a real big storm for you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## jvm81

enjoy boys. Nothing here yet so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Fourbycb

Sticking to side streets now and 1/2" on the grass


----------



## DodgerFan

It has stopped snowing. Is this the calm before the storm?


----------



## exmark

DodgerFan;1542766 said:


> It has stopped snowing. Is this the calm before the storm?


 I think it is. I am going to try and start around 1. I was just looking at the most recent forecast and its suppose to really start picking up around 4 a.m. and stay heavy until about 9.


----------



## Fourbycb

Come on already I got Ant's in my Pants. I gotta See if I remember how to run my plow, it's been so long. I am affraid if I lay down I will Miss it


----------



## IHI

Just drove into work, holy snot on a doorknob is it ever slick out there


----------



## DodgerFan

Just got to my first stop & damn its bad out!


----------



## Whitey1303

Im out plowimg right this second.


----------



## chevboy167

WOW!!!! got a solid 10 here rite now!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Merry Christmas to Iowa! Lets hear some totals while you're out there.


----------



## DesMoines2500

12" in Urbandale
10" in NW Des Moine

More importantly we got 12 hours with probably another 6-8 coming and the truck is running beautifully.


----------



## GSS LLC

It's 3:02pm and I haven't slept. Just eating now. Been going since 6pm last night. All 4 old Chevy trucks performed flawlessly.


----------



## unit28

man it looks messed up from here,
I heard NWS was down as well. stay safe

welcome to Iowa right


----------



## Fourbycb

18 Hours to plow 7" in Cedar Rapids What a long day Some of wettest snow I have seen in 30 years of plowing


----------



## unit28

...travel still hazardous...especially on rural...secondary and
ridge top roads...

Although the winter storm has moved east...some roads remain
hazardous for travel. This is especially true for rural...secondary
and ridge top roads where law enforcement has reported drifts
causing some of them to be closed. The worst hit areas appear to be
trempealeau...clark...grant and clayton counties. Road crews are out
to clean up after the storm...but it may take awhile until everything
is cleared. Therefore...please allow extra time this morning if
traveling.


----------



## cretebaby

14" here in Dubuque.


----------



## GSS LLC

I'm still going. Slept last night. Been going since 8 am today. It's 11:30 now, got another couple hours to go tonight with the skidloader.


----------



## greekmaster

so jealous............less than 3 in Sioux City


----------



## TPC Services

finally all wrapped up , all piles moved. ran 36 staright caught a 2 hr nap and ran 36 more off an on. going to have to have a little talk with all the subs seams that we cant remember to push past the curb and also get up close to curbs and keep the entrances clear of snow piles!!! otherwise not to bad of a job for the large work load we had..


----------



## ultimatelawns

All I can say is wow that was a lot of snow to deal with for the first storm. The 20 acre lot we have was a huge challenge to keep open for the semis


----------



## Fourbycb

Well it looks as if the 2012 season is done and over with just One plowable event. Lets hope that 2013 has a few more plowable event's before winter is over. I guess One was better than none.


----------



## Simply Mowing

Fourbycb;1546127 said:


> Well it looks as if the 2012 season is done and over with just One plowable event. Lets hope that 2013 has a few more plowable event's before winter is over. I guess One was better than none.


Hey, maybe not. Looks like another potential storm on Friday.


----------



## GSS LLC

Looks like snow Thursday into Friday now. 70% chance


----------



## Andrew010

Dammit Dan, it's too early. You're gonna Jinx it!

Seriously though, I could go for some more snow. This season is starting to look a lil better as the days go on. I heard Jan and Feb are supposed to be even better for more snow.


----------



## ultimatelawns

Where do you see a 70 percent chance


----------



## GSS LLC

noaa.org for 51501


----------



## ultimatelawns

Cool. Thanks


----------



## greekmaster

expecting 4 inches of snow on Thurs. Truck is gassed and ready to go..........................Thumbs Up


----------



## DodgerFan

greekmaster;1548438 said:


> expecting 4 inches of snow on Thurs. Truck is gassed and ready to go..........................Thumbs Up


Where u at?


----------



## GSS LLC

he must be up northwest. we are expecting 1-2 from now untill tomorrow morning. itll be one of those pita storms you are constantly watching and waiting.


----------



## exmark

GSS LLC;1548766 said:


> he must be up northwest. we are expecting 1-2 from now untill tomorrow morning. itll be one of those pita storms you are constantly watching and waiting.


 The most they have for us is 1 inch here in Des Moines. I know what you mean about watching and waiting.


----------



## DodgerFan

The 1"ers r y you should always bid retail, b/c everyone I've ever had is at 1". Then your atleast paying the bills. Plus we get a lot of inch snow falls


----------



## greekmaster

Hi guys! Sorry so late with response. Just got done movin snow. Got about 5 inches of new snow today. Worked my full time job then headed out to move white stuff. BTW...... I am in Sioux City! Good luck to all!! :waving:


----------



## DesMoines2500

Seems to be slowly churning over DSM. We might get 2" out of this yet. She's stallin' out!... hopefully.


----------



## exmark

What's everyone been up to? I see in the 10 day forecast, there isn't another chance of snow anytime soon. Hopefully that changes. With it being almost 40 today I took a moment and got the truck all cleaned up.


----------



## DodgerFan

exmark;1552097 said:


> What's everyone been up to? I see in the 10 day forecast, there isn't another chance of snow anytime soon. Hopefully that changes. With it being almost 40 today I took a moment and got the truck all cleaned up.


Everyone must be counting there money or saying oh sh*t how am I going to pay everyone 
I did the same as you, cleaned the truck...ok mistercarwash did but for $20 y not! 
Now its hydrate myself for today/night


----------



## GSS LLC

I've just been dicking with the parking garage i picked up this year. zero tolerance, so i get to snowblow some sidewalks and shovel/salt the base of the stairs and sand the heck out of the top level. it pays the bills. 

i just added up the age of all the old chevys, 127 years old combined, and still pushing snow! and all four of them have been plow trucks their entire lives!


----------



## Andrew010

DodgerFan;1552839 said:


> Now its hydrate myself for today/night


Alcohol actually dehydrates you, but I got your point.

I shall be doing the same myself!

Sounds like it's time for everyone to get together for lunch sometime soon as well.


----------



## DesMoines2500

exmark;1552097 said:


> What's everyone been up to? I see in the 10 day forecast, there isn't another chance of snow anytime soon. Hopefully that changes. With it being almost 40 today I took a moment and got the truck all cleaned up.


I drove all the way down to Ottumwa to look at a too good to be true 2006 Superduty for $5000 and it turned out to be just that. Engine needed work.

So I just picked up a cheap 1993 f250 with a Meyer plow for $3000 instead. Old and rusted but only 70,000 original miles and a beefed up front end.


----------



## wideout

So mad snow over us all day and not one flake to be seen


----------



## BORIS

I just got done with all my billing. Time to go back to regular work tomorrow. I am just glad to be busy but i would like to have little time to just dick around.


----------



## GSS LLC

des moines 2500, start looking now for a tranny for that. talk to bob at bobs transmissions. they dont neccesarily go out all the time, but are damn near impossable to find if i remember right.


----------



## Fourbycb

My Billing was done and sent out in the mail Sat and I already have checks for about half of them God I love when my customers pay promptly


----------



## DesMoines2500

GSS LLC;1554177 said:


> des moines 2500, start looking now for a tranny for that. talk to bob at bobs transmissions. they dont neccesarily go out all the time, but are damn near impossable to find if i remember right.


Are you speaking toward this particular truck I just bought or just these f250s in general?

I'm not sure what transmission it is actually, E4OD or a C6? I got on car-parts.com after seeing your post and there appear to be at least 12 used ones at yards with100 miles. It looks like there are two possible options on this tranny. I have the 5.8L motor so it's either a E4OD or a C6. A VIN decode didn't shed any light on this though. Are they interchangeable?


----------



## GSS LLC

Not sure, I just remember that body style being hard to find trannies for. Talk to Bob at Bob's transmission. Lots of specifics with trannies.


----------



## DesMoines2500

GSS LLC;1554800 said:


> Not sure, I just remember that body style being hard to find trannies for. Talk to Bob at Bob's transmission. Lots of specifics with trannies.


Thanks, I just did some research and took a look. The truck does have OD so it does have the "allegedly "problematic E4OD tranny. I'll have the fluids and filter changed this week. There are about 12 others them used for under $500 right around me so I'm not too worried. Thanks for the INFO!


----------



## BORIS

It looks like we all have a little cash to buy ourselves lunch so lets get it set up.


----------



## wideout

I agree we should go ahead and have our end of year get together now!


----------



## wideout

I have heard that after the 16th of this month winter is going to make a return. storm after storm are linning up in the pacific


----------



## GSS LLC

looked at the 10 day today, fri sat and sun are all chance snow.


----------



## wideout

GSS LLC;1559761 said:


> looked at the 10 day today, fri sat and sun are all chance snow.


That would be awesome! We need some bad two years of no snow is getting old


----------



## TPC Services

Going to be rain for now unless the temps take a big plung. Talking mid 30's for over nights here thursday & Friday


----------



## DesMoines2500

Looks like the snow on the 12th just got canceled entirely. 

Bummed. This was shaping up good a week ago!


----------



## TPC Services

it did ?? they are stil not saying if we are to see rain or snow totally for the over night here in Dm for Friday night into Saturday.. be patient its still two days away from knowing what the hell will happen.


----------



## GSS LLC

f you weather. how the heck can we have 2 warm winters in a row? rain rain rain. and fri sat sun snow all turned into a chance of flurries. piss


----------



## wideout

I agree next year it will be almost impossible to sale people on seasonal contacts. It could snow at least a couple times a year


----------



## GSS LLC

wideout;1561907 said:


> I agree next year it will be almost impossible to sale people on seasonal contacts. It could snow at least a couple times a year


thats a fact there. seasonals are going to be a hard sell.


----------



## TPC Services

GSS LLC;1561954 said:


> thats a fact there. seasonals are going to be a hard sell.


Seasonals??? I would love to sell some of those. but good luck around here :crying:


----------



## BORIS

Time to sharpen the mower blades.


----------



## BORIS

To bad its not going to get down to freezing tonight.


----------



## Andrew010

Mid 50s and rain in Jan.....Such BS


----------



## exmark

Who's looking to get some food?


----------



## Andrew010

I'm game.

Ten Characters.


----------



## greekmaster

goin stir crazy.............wheres the snow???


----------



## BORIS

We just as well go eat i am up for it not like we will be busy with snow this week. What does every one think about sat the 19th at bass pro.


----------



## Andrew010

That should work for me


----------



## TPC Services

Maybe out of town on the 19th Have a big telecom survey job starting next week that will lead me all over this great state while its not snowing. need to make those $$$ so I can pay the bills. It maybe last minute if I do make it.


----------



## BORIS

How about 100pm at bass pro in altoona on the 19th then. Does that work for most.


----------



## wideout

They say we could get a couple of inches tonight. keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## BORIS

Good luck i hope you do then you can buy lunch on sat. payup


----------



## wideout

BORIS;1564669 said:


> Good luck i hope you do then you can buy lunch on sat. payup


As long as were going to McDonalds and everyone is going to eat off the dollar menu


----------



## BORIS

Hay free is free. Did you end up with any snow


----------



## wideout

BORIS;1565239 said:


> Hay free is free. Did you end up with any snow


Got about an inch. Enough to get out and do something at least


----------



## Wiedmann

I think ill be able to attend! Have a expo to attend at the end of the week but should be free the 19th.


----------



## BORIS

This is a set lunch sat the 19th at bass pro at 100 pm maby the lunch crowd will be gone by then. I hope you can make it . I hope to see all there.


----------



## exmark

I will be there.


----------



## Andrew010

I'll be there as well.


----------



## Fourbycb

I dont know if I will able to attend. Seems like a 2 hour drive for Lunch and some Rag Chew is a bit much, But who knows I may


----------



## Fourbycb

Thunder Snow in Dallas Tx last night and we got Crap , Whats going on


----------



## BORIS

Well at least it is nice out for working outside.


----------



## Andrew010

This is true, just that I'm doing the wrong outside work for this time of year.


----------



## ultimatelawns

I should be able to be there.


----------



## GSS LLC

Dallas or Houston bought 12 snow plows. Wtb is going on!


----------



## BORIS

If you are coming to the lunch and are new to the group just look for the group of depressed guys that look like they need a job.


----------



## GSS LLC

BORIS;1568974 said:


> If you are coming to the lunch and are new to the group just look for the group of depressed guys that look like they need a job.


no crap!

anyone hear of when the next storm system might come through the midwest?


----------



## TPC Services

nothing in the ten day still.  Highs are to get back up in the 40's my the middle of next week. and flux around 35-45 for the hole 15 day so says Accuweather.
I have heard that it will have to be a big system for it to snow around here becasue we are so dry. that and the same high preasure system that stop the snow from getting to us last year has set it's self up over us again this year.


----------



## GSS LLC

another bust. I just want 3 more 2 inch snows. thats all


----------



## Wiedmann

I just hope we don't get some huge snow storm Feb 7-10th because I'll be tied up at the Home and Garden show. Hearing of some guys who might be in trouble of going under if we don't get snow.. and lots of it. Was in pricing mowers and the sales guy said guys are backing out on buying mowers faster than last year because this year there is no reserve fund...


----------



## GSS LLC

Thats the truth and more than you know it. Mowing carried guys through last winter. Then when no grass grew this summer, they were all hoping like hell to get a lot of snow. Now we have had 6-13" of snow total throughout Most of Iowa as far as I know, with an average of 32 or so. Guys are running out of toys to sell to pay rent, next is the business, they will sell out and go get a "real" job. tough times for the lawncare guys. Mower dealers are keeping the same mowers in inventory so long they are starting to pay interest on them! that is unheard of. I'm seeing a lot of guys selling things on the side of the road. trying to make a buck. Might be a good time to get into the mowing game, a LOT of contracts are going to become available. and the equipment will be selling CHEAP!


----------



## Wiedmann

Would be nice to see some low ballers get out of the game and go back to their real jobs like they did before the economy got so bad. I'd love to gain 5 to 10 commercial/ associations from guys who went out of business.

Mower shop offering me 0 % interest for 50 months... unheard of.


----------



## Fourbycb

Isnt that every group of people now a days


----------



## BORIS

Wow. Why dont they just say please just take our mower. That would be hard to pass up if you were in need of one.


----------



## wahlturfcare

hey guys,i going to try to attend. But unsure, as weretrying to finish up a couple tree removal jobs today.


----------



## BORIS

All are welcome to come and eat and bs. I will get a table for more that have posted here in case you want to show up and dont want to post.


----------



## TPC Services

Wiedmann;1569035 said:


> Would be nice to see some low ballers get out of the game and go back to their real jobs like they did before the economy got so bad. I'd love to gain 5 to 10 commercial/ associations from guys who went out of business.
> 
> Mower shop offering me 0 % interest for 50 months... unheard of.


Some?? It will get rid of the rest of the hacks that where let go of their office jobs and thought they would give it a go in the lawn care/ snow removal &landscaping industry!!! It he down fall started with the collapse of the building Indusrty. Where you could just slap crap together and not care about your craftmenship. And now the weather will get rid of the rest. Most don't have a idea of how to run a business. And it's s owing it now. They went out and bought all new or near new equipment thinking that this was a cheap and easy career to get into. Ha ha it's not!! I have one client that runs a lot of Assoications that told me she went from 44 contractors Vying for contracts to 14. And after this year hopefully it's goes to 8-10. Hopefully leaving behind the The people that know the industry and have been associate in it for 15+ years. Sorry about the rant. And yes it's hurting me as well but I have learn over the years on how to manage what I have and not to over extend myself also luckily I haves other business I have that makes me extra money. Sorry I couldn't make the luncheon if we have a end of the season one I"ll make sure to make it


----------



## BORIS

Thanks to all who came to yesterday. It is always a good time,


----------



## Andrew010

Had a great time!


----------



## BORIS

They say 1.5 in for us today. We will see.


----------



## spcars83

*Sitting doing nothing*

All them are just dust collectors these days


----------



## GSS LLC

That's a lot of blowers.


----------



## Fourbycb

I am going out on a limb here . Since there was a Iowa group lunch thing Sat at Bass Pro in Des Moines and we got or are getting a bit of winter weather in Iowa 1 day later I think maybe this Lunch thing should happen everyweekend. As far as plowing snow from this event it wont happen here But I will be able to go Salt some 

Thanks Guys Keep up the good lunch thing


----------



## BORIS

I was lucky enough to have 1.5 in some stuff that i was able to plow. Not much but is better than nothin.


----------



## exmark

You guys think we will ever see snow again?


----------



## Laner

Not this winter. Just doesn't look like things are going to turn around for us in the Mid-West. Just my 2 cents. Would really like to see at least a couple more storms that produce enough snow to be moved.


----------



## TPC Services

MN is having decent luck they been getting 1"-2" snows vert few days it sounds.


----------



## TKLAWN

TPC Services;1576286 said:


> MN is having decent luck they been getting 1"-2" snows vert few days it sounds.


We have had forecasted snow but they haven't amounted to anything. We have only had three plow this year so far. I hope we get a few more in atl least. Hope you guys get some too!


----------



## BORIS

looks like maby an ice event on sunday morning.


----------



## GSS LLC

Not anymore, all rain now. F.m.l.


----------



## Wiedmann

BORIS;1576573 said:


> looks like maby an ice event on sunday morning.


you know if we all do lunch again it will snow!


----------



## Fourbycb

Thats what I said last weekend Go eat lunch and it will snow


----------



## TPC Services

Another big bust in this storm. Sanded one twn Hm in Ankeny. most were already starting to melt on thier own at 7am this morning. Seen some guys out wasting thier clients money sanding and salting on lots that will not have any traffic on them today!! I can understand if they where going to have foot traffic. And u had a no tolerance. But not if they are closed!! I would love to go out and salt /sand properties but morally I don't see the need to. I talk to each of them and said if it gets worse or you really fell like u need it, give me a call we will be out! There's a big difference between a contractor look ing out for his clients or one that's just chasing the almight dollar. HellI even seen some clowns with blades on (LOL)


----------



## Wiedmann

If I would of had my blade on I would of used it to clean up the ice but wasn't worth the hassle of hooking it up for one property.


----------



## BORIS

Hay i was one of the dummys with a plow on but it was just for counter ballance. The truck is hard to steer with a pallet in the back and no weight up front.


----------



## GSS LLC

We got nothing. Zip. Nada. Tonight the low is 34. Sucks!


----------



## Fourbycb

You Des Moines peeps need to do another Sat Lunch meeting this weekend so we can get some more snow events the following week


----------



## Wiedmann

We had a slight chance of snow for this upcoming tuesday nite.. but now they changed it to all rain and seeing the forcast next week of highs in the 40s.. winter must be done. time to get the mowers out. i only put them away in storage about a month ago.


----------



## Wiedmann

Check that.. just seen 1-3 inches of snow tues nite. wesport


----------



## Fourbycb

There saying 2 - 3 " here at least that's what the local Media is saying. All the national boys arent showing anything


----------



## ultimatelawns

Yep saw the 1 to 3 also for central. That wil be sweet. Too bad wasn't 11 degrees colder tonite. Instead rain and thunder


----------



## Fourbycb

Now the NWS in Quad Cities is saying 1 to 3 tonight and 2 to 4 wed for totals of 3 to 6 WoooHoooo if it Happens


----------



## exmark

I think we are suppose to see 3 to 5 now. Hopefully we get at least an inch. I would like to get the plow out again before summer.


----------



## Fourbycb

John Dee is showing 4 - 8 from Des Moines NE towards Wisc including here too They keep Changing the snow amounts almost every hour. I think it all depends on the thunder storms to the SE if they steal Moisture and strenght


----------



## spcars83

I'm not holding my breathe. They screwed the pooched on the last "big" storm. I will believe it when I see it. Hopefully it happens though. Forgot what snow looked like.


----------



## plowninja

winter storm warning for most of eastern iowa with 4 to 7 inchs. Well I will beleive it when I see it, but I am hopefull.


----------



## GSS LLC

Pre-treated a couple places with the new liquid setup.


----------



## GSS LLC

Took 60 gallons to do this lot and the walks. might be spread a little heavy, but its my first run out.


----------



## Fourbycb

I say 60 gal is about right. IMO its not to heavy


----------



## plowninja

ya I agree 60 looks about right. not sure on your solution rate but your in the ballpark. Let us know how it works and what your solution % is and what else you are using.


----------



## exmark

Local news is saying 4 inches for the des moines area. Hopefully we get it.


----------



## Krumm

i'm being told a total of 6-8 over the nexy 12-24hrs. I'll believe when i see it. my trigger amount for my rural(and only) accounts is 3" so i deffinatily need this.


----------



## GSS LLC

1-5", yes, one to five here, way to narrow it down boys. Jeez


----------



## Fourbycb

I have not seen the official for CR yet But I believe we had 6


----------



## Fourbycb

6.8for CR Wed and now a couple more Fri overnight Now this is the winter I can be happy with. Now if we can a couple inches at least every week would be nice


----------



## Wiedmann

GSS LLC;1580300 said:


> Took 60 gallons to do this lot and the walks. might be spread a little heavy, but its my first run out.


how did it work? keep the snow from bonding to the pavement? I did about 8 "lane miles" worth of pavement and i used about 18 gallons a "lane mile'


----------



## Wiedmann

Fourbycb;1582705 said:


> 6.8for CR Wed and now a couple more Fri overnight Now this is the winter I can be happy with. Now if we can a couple inches at least every week would be nice


Seeing the extended forecast of highs in the mid 30s here..... Calling for .5 to .75 of an inch tomorrow nite which is why im holding off on treating parking lots.


----------



## GSS LLC

well the liquid didnt keep it from bonding to the pavement. but with 30mph winds, i think it kept blowing more snow onto the liquid and dilluted it down to worthless. post treatment it worked as good as a salt/sand mixture.


----------



## Wiedmann

Mine worked great from keeping the snow from bonding to the pavement, i have held off from doing a post application as they have been calling for a half inch tonight and a half in tomorrow.. didn't want to get the parking lot clear of any snow left from pushing to get snowed on again


----------



## GSS LLC

330 dollar ticket for plow being too wide. if youre over 8'6" get a permit for overwidth. ****ers


----------



## GSS LLC

on the plus side, snow forecast for sunday and monday


----------



## Wiedmann

GSS LLC;1586038 said:


> on the plus side, snow forecast for sunday and monday


I really hope it doesn't snow sunday or monday... already have enough irons in the fire those two days


----------



## GSS LLC

a little info for everyone i gained at my expense. anything over 8'6" wide is illegal. you need a county and state permit. county is aquired at the county road/engineering dept. and state is through the state. both are 25 dollars per year. AND YOU ARE REQUIRED TO HAVE YOUR STROBE LIGHTS ON WHILE DRIVING WITH THE BLADE ON. so now ill be that clown driving through town with my strobe on like im someone important.


----------



## Andrew010

Can you not angle your plow to get it under 8.6?

If not, what dam plow do you have?


----------



## GSS LLC

9 ft western with wings. 10ft 8" wide


----------



## DodgerFan

GSS LLC;1587694 said:


> 9 ft western with wings. 10ft 8" wide


That's ********! Just another way for the state to extort money!

Anyway, looks like winter (what we had!) is to be over. Hope not but the trend sure is looking that way.


----------



## Fourbycb

Is there anyone in the Cedar Rapids area who has a Fisher Poly Caster, Blizzard or Western Tornado Poly spreader in a pickup truck. I need to take some measurements and a get an Idea if I can do something I am trying to do


----------



## Fourbycb

Not to build up the Hipe John Dee Snow cast central is showing the potetial for a storm to dump 6 plus inches next Monday / Tuesday. 18th & 19th He is also saying maybe 2 to 5 is possible thru out pretty much the whole State. Lets see what happens. Hey Des Moines guys I really think a Lunch at Bass Bro is in order again this weekend so the Snow does happen... Make it Happen LOL


----------



## exmark

I would take a 2 to 5 inch storm.


----------



## Andrew010

I'll take lunch at Applebees in Altoona....


----------



## Andrew010

and some snow too!


----------



## Krumm

im ready for warm weather. i just picked up a 56" whelen justice that i need to mount but the truck and light bar wont fit in the garage!


----------



## greekmaster

something maybe for later next week?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good for u guys


----------



## DesMoines2500

Not trying to jinx anything this is shaping up to be a big one for Iowa. It's far enough out that anything could happen but I don't see a scenario where it at least doesn't get us a few inches to plow. I don't need 24", not even sure my POS trucks could handle that much...


----------



## Fourbycb

8-14"possible That would be a nice way to end the season


----------



## DesMoines2500

After reading a bit of the NE weather thread during Nemo it sounds like getting out early will be a key if we truly get 24". Half those guys couldn't get out of their driveways! 

Of course, they're the ones that would be at home posting instead of out plowing so that's probably a misrepresentation. Still sounded like a complete clusterfuq out there for those that waited to get to the lots.


----------



## DodgerFan

DesMoines2500;1597960 said:


> After reading a bit of the NE weather thread during Nemo it sounds like getting out early will be a key if we truly get 24". Half those guys couldn't get out of their driveways!
> 
> Of course, they're the ones that would be at home posting instead of out plowing so that's probably a misrepresentation. Still sounded like a complete clusterfuq out there for those that waited to get to the lots.


Hell yes the longer we're out the $$$...Show Me The Money 
..


----------



## Antlerart06

DesMoines2500;1597960 said:


> After reading a bit of the NE weather thread during Nemo it sounds like getting out early will be a key if we truly get 24". Half those guys couldn't get out of their driveways!
> 
> Of course, they're the ones that would be at home posting instead of out plowing so that's probably a misrepresentation. Still sounded like a complete clusterfuq out there for those that waited to get to the lots.


I notice that to people stuck in there drive My self my trucks are inside and pretty much when I get 1'' of snow I'm in my truck during the day time at night with 2'' I'm in the truck
If there snow in the forcast I cant sleep I'll go to shop and do checks on everything


----------



## DodgerFan

Antlerart06;1598657 said:


> I notice that to people stuck in there drive My self my trucks are inside and pretty much when I get 1'' of snow I'm in my truck during the day time at night with 2'' I'm in the truck
> If there snow in the forcast I cant sleep I'll go to shop and do checks on everything


Omg...note to self, do not post during or after drinking


----------



## ultimatelawns

GSS. Thanks for letting us know. I have an 9'-2" with wings. So 11'-2". Sounds like a huge storm at the end of the week


----------



## SSS Inc.

How come you Iowa guys don't seem to get excited when you have a pretty decent storm "possibly" coming your way? If you guys don't want it could you have it come a little more north so I can get over a foot please. Thanks.


----------



## ultimatelawns

We are spending the next couple days sleeping. Going to be up for at least a couple days if we get wind also with that large amount of snow.


----------



## Fourbycb

Dear SSS We dont get excited until 36 to 48 hrs away . We hate to Jinx the snows thats the reason. If this storm does to Iowa you will see this Thread explode with excitement. At this point in time we know Iowa will be getting some snow but most of us would love to see 8+ inches so please be paitent with us Iowa folks


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fourbycb;1599937 said:


> Dear SSS We dont get excited until 36 to 48 hrs away . We hate to Jinx the snows thats the reason. If this storm does to Iowa you will see this Thread explode with excitement. At this point in time we know Iowa will be getting some snow but most of us would love to see 8+ inches so please be paitent with us Iowa folks


I figured you were all hanging low and waiting patiently. Over on the Minnesota thread we like to beat it to death far in advance. We're not as bad as those Chicago folks though. I won't say anything except watch out for next Sunday maybe. Shh.

Btw: My Gophers will come back and beat your team. It won't be pretty, but its as sure as that snow coming your way.
Edit: Gophers will not win.


----------



## GSS LLC

We get so many storms that are a guarantee but in the end they miss us. We probably deal with that worse than any other state. I don't even pay attention until 24-58 hrs before the storm. Ive had people calling today, I know they are wanting to talk about the big storm, but I ignore the call. I can always tell when they announce a big storm on the news without watching. Because my phone blows up.


----------



## TPC Services

GSS LLC;1600099 said:


> We get so many storms that are a guarantee but in the end they miss us. We probably deal with that worse than any other state. I don't even pay attention until 24-58 hrs before the storm. Ive had people calling today, I know they are wanting to talk about the big storm, but I ignore the call. I can always tell when they announce a big storm on the news without watching. Because my phone blows up.


I feel you Dan, I was getting texts Thursday night about how we are to be getting 18"-24" snow I'm like ya ill wait to see what we are to get 24-48 out. I have been reading NOAA reports and until it hits Southern California will they not more. Heck as of Saturday night it was still over the southern Alaska. Islands


----------



## DesMoines2500

Starting to track just a little bit north...


----------



## Wiedmann

if this storm path was true... the entire system would have to shift hundreds of miles north from what all the computer models ive been watching the past 3 days. who knows, its weather and is unpredictable


----------



## DesMoines2500

Yet another prediction.


----------



## GSS LLC

They cannot predict the storm the day before, and you guys are getting your hopes up when its still in the ocean. Hahaha.


----------



## Wiedmann

I really don't have time to push snow this week but if it does happen then at least ill have more money in my pocket going into spring


----------



## jvm81

Froom what I heard as of yesterday I could possible see 12-16 inches. This afternoon - according to a sioux falls SD report the moisture is not as strong for use here and we could see 4-8 inch snow fall. Then the national weather said that I could be a dry pocket with little moisture to work with right away and significant snow fall in Nebraska. That was all at 3pm. We'll prep everything again Weds. and see what happens. All I can say is now it is cold out, 40 mph winds but SUNNY! At this point in the season I really dont care to see more snow as were gearing up our nursery, a few home shows we do and almost with finished going through all summer equipment. So if it snows, little more cash on hand granted that nothing breaks, gets hit or something unexpected happens to all that equipment we run. Lets see what happens.


----------



## greekmaster

Local 5pm TV weather people in Sioux City are saying 6-12 inches


----------



## jvm81

Yes Sioux city down to Omaha are looking at 6-12 at this point. I am in nw Iowa and Sioux Falls has us in the 2-4 range while Sioux city stations put me in the 4-8 range. So who knows. I guess either way we get some snow. Greekmaster where you located?


----------



## greekmaster

Sioux City................and you?


----------



## TPC Services

Looks like they are getting kinda of locked in. 5"-10"in the DM metro and higher amounts West by southwest of here. 1"-2" snow fall an hour. Really. Could we get a easy storm for a change!!


----------



## BORIS

No doubt. What happened to snow done by midnight with 2in on the ground and no wind.


----------



## Wiedmann

wait.. i thought this was gona be an easy storm with only 6-10 inches with not as much wind as originally thought.. haha


----------



## jvm81

greekmaster - I am about an hour away - sheldon and sioux center are my two locations. Channel 9 news has me about at 2-3 inches right where sioux falls is predicting. channel 4 news says 4-8. national weather service has me in a dry air mass and could back down totals even further. They say for me no snow till thursday afternoon. Last night it was Weds. night. So it goes. Sunday another system but not much talk about that yet for me.


----------



## greekmaster

still saying around 6 here. 4 thurs and 2 thurs nite. dont really think they know...........


----------



## Fourbycb

With a 15 to1 water ratio this should be a light and fluffy and not wet and heavy Lets hope my Info is correct


----------



## jvm81

Channel 9 website is calling for another 3-4 Sunday into Monday. After a brought here we go I guess.


----------



## jvm81

Drought I meant to say! Sorry


----------



## Fourbycb

KCUA tv9 in Sioux City is now reporting the storm has slowed down and snow totals are dropping off drasticaly to amounts of 4 - 6" along Hwy 30 from Neb to Ill . Everyone else is standing to the 6-12 along the hwy 30 corridor


----------



## DesMoines2500

WHO says 10" in Des Moines. You have to admit they did a decent job predicting this one while it was still in the Pacific! They seem to have moved the epicenter from Central to NE Kansas just this morning so this map is just a little out of date.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Johndee


----------



## GSS LLC

Due to the dry air, down to 8" here. Instead of starting tonight, it should start tomorrow morning. Like I said, they cannot predict ****.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Dude, they NAILED the timing and track of this storm while it was off the Alaskan coast a full week ago. Maybe they were off by a few inches but that hardly a poor prediction.


----------



## wahlturfcare

Last weekk they were saying 12-24'' locally and start weds nite.
I have since lost faith in local weather people years ago. 
Either way, what ever we get for snow, doesn't bother me.


----------



## GSS LLC

yup. changed the track ten times. depth is still changing as it arrives, timing changed by almost a full 24 hours. they were close, but way off at the same time. i didnt even look at forcasts untill last night.


----------



## GSS LLC

just starting to snow here. about 1/4" on the ground. 1-2" an hour untill midnight'ish. around 8" expected. cmon snow lets go!!!!


----------



## GSS LLC

15 inches of snow!??!!?? IM HOPING FOR 2!!! STUPID WEATHER FORCASTERS SUCK!


----------



## DodgerFan

Karma is a b.... never talk ill of people


----------



## Andrew010

Not looking good here. I can still see bare concrete.

I figured I'd be pushing 2-3 hours ago, guess that's what I get for assuming....


----------



## DodgerFan

Andrew010;1604855 said:


> Not looking good here. I can still see bare concrete.
> 
> I figured I'd be pushing 2-3 hours ago, guess that's what I get for assuming....


@least we'll b pushing something. 
I was really hoping to push during the day. We haven't had a day push since 2009


----------



## GSS LLC

Still snowing here. Probably get 7-9 inches is my guess.


----------



## GSS LLC

Still snowing here. Probably get 7-9 inches is my guess.


----------



## DesMoines2500

A $.90 bolt took me out 5 hours in. At least it's an easy fix with another 6+ coming.


----------



## Fourbycb

6.5 " for Cedar Rapids on Winter Storm Q Thur - Fri Something is better than Nothing


----------



## Krumm

Best snow this year. Nice easy push. Kcrg said 5-7 but i didn't see anything over 4"


----------



## GSS LLC

27 hours straight plowing, sanding, loader work. Time for a nap.


----------



## TPC Services

GSS LLC;1605935 said:


> 27 hours straight plowing, sanding, loader work. Time for a nap.


Was out About the same. Was a nice easy push. No big issues for change. How much did u end up with?


----------



## jvm81

We got about 6. Finally used our new Kage pusher. That thing is awesome. Worked great! Although sprocket o. Our front mount flower is shot. Couldn't keep the chain on finally. New one coming. Maybe some snow over weekend but according to our South Dakota neighbors weather channel, there saying more towards the south. Sioux city, Omaha could see some inches. Me if anything at this point a dusting. We'll see. Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Laner

Got a chance to use my new Kage as well. A huge improvement over the bucket on the skid and the truck together. Cleared a large apartment complex with the pusher in less time than it was taking with the truck and skid. Think that a good set of tires for snow on the skid would be a huge improvement also. Might have to look into a set for next winter.


----------



## wideout

Another 4-8 inches on the way for us! Winter is finally here about the time I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Wiedmann

wideout;1607354 said:


> Another 4-8 inches on the way for us! Winter is finally here about the time I'm ready for spring.


I just got rested up from the last one.. well time to go back to bed!


----------



## Wiedmann

jvm81;1606318 said:


> We got about 6. Finally used our new Kage pusher. That thing is awesome. Worked great! Although sprocket o. Our front mount flower is shot. Couldn't keep the chain on finally. New one coming. Maybe some snow over weekend but according to our South Dakota neighbors weather channel, there saying more towards the south. Sioux city, Omaha could see some inches. Me if anything at this point a dusting. We'll see. Enjoy the weekend


what machines are you running the Kage's on?


----------



## GSS LLC

Were on the edge, might get one inch, might get seven


----------



## wideout

They have us in the 5-8 range


----------



## GSS LLC

not looking good for us here. a stretch to get 2-4 tues night.


----------



## Fourbycb

This Morning we were in the average of 2 - 5" range and now Less than 1 and its not looking good for anymore in my opinion for the rest of this season. So I will look at how things look at the end of the week and if I see no improvement in the Forecast long range I think it will be time to Power wash and do Post season maintence and put stuff away
So long 2012 / 13 Season


----------



## Wiedmann

They had us at 3-5.. now 2. I don't think we will even see much to plow. I still went out and put down calcium chloride this morning. Looking at the extended forecast after this week.. i see to warm of weather for snow. Might be the last storm


----------



## wideout

Moved us from 5-8 down to 3-5


----------



## TPC Services

Kcci in the DM metro has us down to be lucky if we see 1" by Wednesday. I would clean things up but not go as far as putting things away just yet, you never know what may happen.


----------



## wideout

I agree I've seen some big storms in march and April


----------



## EWSplow

What are you getting in Iowa today? I'm in Southeast Wisconsin & our forecast changes every couple hours. Looks like it's hitting you now.


----------



## Wiedmann

Getting over an inch per hour south of Des Moines right now.


----------



## EWSplow

Thanks! We're gearing up for 8" here, starting @ 1pm


----------



## GSS LLC

1-4" here today. storm should be getting here in 1-2 hours. next week there is another system moving through. so i wouldnt sell all your equipment just yet.


----------



## EWSplow

These local weather models are driving us nutz! 1St 1/2 the winter was squat, but now I think I can afford to keep equipment. Lol


----------



## Krumm

Im loaded and ready. Need 3" to go plow so Im not holding my breath. Im assuming ill be unloading the sander back into the pile tomorrow night.


----------



## JLC

Went from a forecasted .2" to over 8" and still snowing hard N of des moines.


----------



## jvm81

Lucky boys. In nw Iowa I have fog that you can't see in. I seen one large crew leave here last night. 3 flatbed semi trucks loaded with all there equipment, and 7plow trucks following. Not sure where they were going. Enjoy making money and hopefully no break downs. GSS I am in council bluffs the weekend of march 18. Where you located?


----------



## GSS LLC

I'm in council bluffs. Live east of town in the country. We got crap here. Just a miserable day, no profits.


----------



## IHI

kwwl new here said our area is at 8.4" thus far, I laughed since i did their "measure test" as did my neighbor, we both came up with 15.4" here in my neighborhood. Was gunna drive my truck to work last night (plowed yesterday afternoon and ran errands), left about 10pm for work and noticed the truck sliding all over the place...figured i'd stop at the gas station to see if the neighborhood kids messed with my manual hubs. Driver side, good....passenger side, almost falling off, probably 3/16" gap between the mile marker manual hub and my truck's hub

Had to drive "goldmember" to work instead, checked it this morning everything inside all good, reassembled it using locktite this time...never heard of that happening before.

Regardless, what a super wet heavy snow....seems each storm gets wetter/heavier than the last.


----------



## GSS LLC

anyone in des moines need a skidloader this week/weekend, let me know pm me here ill be in d.m. doing work for some people and will gladly move/stack piles for you too!!!


----------



## DesMoines2500

jvm81;1609705 said:


> Lucky boys. In nw Iowa I have fog that you can't see in. I seen one large crew leave here last night. 3 flatbed semi trucks loaded with all there equipment, and 7plow trucks following. Not sure where they were going. Enjoy making money and hopefully no break downs. GSS I am in council bluffs the weekend of march 18. Where you located?


Had to have been heading to KC. They just got destroyed. No one expected DSM to get the snow we did


----------



## Wiedmann

Well just got done plowing, had 40 hours in. feels like im still plowing snow as i sit here writing this.. must mean I worked to hard


----------



## TPC Services

Finally awake. After finally getting in at 1:30 am salting & sanding a second time. Only 46 hours this time plowing moving piles and sanding and salting. But still have another three more days of moving piles on all our properties.


----------



## wideout

Snow for 4 days straight wow awesome and sucked all at the same time


----------



## EWSplow

Everyone here has a love/hate relationship with snow.


----------



## wideout

Here we go again noaa is saying 4-10 inches first of the week!


----------



## Wiedmann

Bumped us down from 4 inches....down to 1-2... But it will probably go back up. About time to go pre treat the pavement


----------



## wideout

Wiedmann;1612847 said:


> Bumped us down from 4 inches....down to 1-2... But it will probably go back up. About time to go pre treat the pavement


Where you located


----------



## EWSplow

Here in Milwaukee, noaa is forecasting 5.8", with nne wind, but unpredictable modeling, meaning we could get anything from rain to 6"+ with lake effect. Last storm forecast 4-7", we got 10" of heavy, wet crap. Slowed our snow removal times by at least 50%. Bunch of unhappy clients.


----------



## Wiedmann

wideout;1612851 said:


> Where you located


15 minutes south of Des Moines


----------



## GSS LLC

Once again I get nothing. May get to sand, that's it.


----------



## EWSplow

You can have some of our snow! Summon the weather gods.


----------



## wideout

Had about half inch this morning enough for a salt run!


----------



## FinerCuts

All we had last night was some ice in certain areas and that was it. Been pretty dry most of the day so far.


----------



## Wiedmann

this is like watching paint dry. im about to take my plow off my truck because this is a total bust!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wiedmann;1613972 said:


> this is like watching paint dry. im about to take my plow off my truck because this is a total bust!


Quick... head north!!! We're going to have a complete nightmare in Mpls / St. Paul as far as timing. I'm sure you can get some work!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Wiedmann

We might have a nightmare as well cuz from wat I've seen is its all suppose to come and end by rush hour. Awesome that I have 3 large accounts that need done by 7 am. How much snow up north?


----------



## jvm81

Here too. Snow snow snow says the weather man. In the end, ice, got to sand. Now today about 50 mph winds - not cool. what snow is here is blowing like ever. So maybe a little clean up and sand/salt but that will be it. Good day to start calling on accounts, sending out rest of Feb's bills and yes, up north st paul/minn they are getting it. Just talked to my sister there, she said come up and help out!


----------



## TPC Services

Well I guess I'll clean up the equipment and get it ready to be stored for the season. That was a great last storm to wrap up the season with.


----------



## GSS LLC

I give this season one cheek out of two. In other words, half assed. Still 10" below average this year. Bah humbug.


----------



## EWSplow

This February was better than all of last year here in southeast Wisconsin.


----------



## wideout

I don't think its over just yet. I would say its going to get warm for awhile melt this snow cover then it will turn cold again. Just my .02 cents. Even if it don't this has been a pretty good year in all


----------



## Packersfan1961

Good call Wideout! I like your 2cents worth. Snowing big time west of Des Moines, looking 
for 5 to 8 inches.


----------



## Laner

Snowing heavy in NE Iowa right now. Forecasting 4-9 tonight.


----------



## Krumm

Im wondering if CR is actually going to get anything. I've heard anything from trace to 7". Either way the chevy is ready to go.


----------



## DodgerFan

Notta n des moines. Still saying 5-9 that was supposedly was to start @ 4pm. At this point I realllllly hope it misses us totally. To my recollection this past winter the local weatherman have not gotten 1 storm time correctly this yr. I sure hate those f.....s!


----------



## Fourbycb

Looks Like CR isnt gonna get crap from this event. There still saying a trace to 2" here But I dont see it happening


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like the temps aren't going to drop before the low passes. At least not for southeast Wisconsin. Our local weather still has snow forecast for Western Wisconsin. Looks like the snow / rain line is north of Iowa @ border.


----------



## EWSplow

If you get up early to plan to salt, it will just rain & temp won't drop. If you don't, there will be a freezing mix. They are still forecasting a mix, or freezing drizzle, depending on who you listen to, but no one is showing temps below 35.


----------



## GSS LLC

well what a event for me. jeebus. 1 truck, wiring issue i think i figured out a bad solenoid connection on the boss plow. another truck, brake line broke, another truck, alternator, another truck, pump is puking oil, wtf.....


----------



## Andrew010

Great way to end the season...


----------



## DodgerFan

Andrew010;1619129 said:


> Great way to end the season...


What did you plow?


----------



## GSS LLC

There's a mom joke there somewhere......


----------



## DodgerFan

GSS LLC;1619199 said:


> There's a mom joke there somewhere......


What r u talking about


----------



## Andrew010

I was being a smartass about Dan's comment Greg. I didn't plow diddly!


----------



## Andrew010

Looks like it's about time for a post season get-together.

Applebees for lunch this time.

What weekend works best for everyone??


----------



## Wiedmann

It's not done snowing yet, can't be. It's been to much fun, plus I could use more money going into the spring


----------



## Packersfan1961

Just enough snow to shovel on west side of Des Moines.
All done snowing and getting windy!


----------



## DesMoines2500

6-8 days out...


----------



## Fourbycb

With Temps forecasted in the 40s daytime and teens at night it's possible But I am not holding to high a card on this happening. Maybe a 2 out of 10 chance


----------



## GSS LLC

Yup. Fat chance.


----------



## TPC Services

Ya and after what I seen yesterday it was suppose to be very low 30's for highs all week and that has changed. Heck they said yesterday morning that Wednesday was to be only 29 now it's 31. Friday was to be 34 now 39. So by the time that suppsid storm is to come the ground temps will be to warm. It would have to snow hot and heavy for hours to stick. Heck e did shovel anything on the west side of the metro. It was all melted by 9 am waste of clients money unless it was a no tolerance.


----------



## DesMoines2500

19 degrees this morning... 5-8 days snowfall totals. This changes pretty much CONSTANTLY, but it does seem to be settling over Iowa. This site uses NOAA data.

The NOAA is forecasting mostly ice/snow/rain mix over this time. Friday night through sunday night, constant mixed precipitation depending on the temps.










7-10 day which overlaps with the 5-8 day map above.


----------



## Fourbycb

Ok I am gonna throw in my .02 here and post what John Deee Snow Cast Central is showing for the same time period


----------



## TPC Services

NOAA for the DM metro area shows a 20% chance for friday night. If it was to be a big storm they would have been talking more about it. Saturdays high is to be 40. So what ever falls of snow will change to ice then will melt off. Not holding my breath. I may start come Thursday morning if they make a big change. On the weekend forecast


----------



## Wiedmann

This weekend should be a great first weekend of spring... snow, cold, and snow!


----------



## TPC Services

Couple inches at best depending on temps. And what we do get you can knock in 1/2 2/3 because of melt off. And the next days highs will help melt off the rest. Another chance for some to milk thier clients.


----------



## TPC Services

May be 2"-4 from the DM metro south. How much do you kids think will stick??


----------



## wideout

TPC Services;1625517 said:


> May be 2"-4 from the DM metro south. How much do you kids think will stick??


accuweather Says 4-8 For Us. I Don't See That Happening Tho


----------



## GSS LLC

i see wideout backing his tractor into a kia


----------



## wideout

[QItE=GSS LLC;1625561]i see wideout backing his tractor into a kia[/QUOTE]

Lol! If I Do I'm Gonna Blame It On You Now. Thing SeemsTo Be Well Built. About 2 Hours From Home With Out


----------



## Wiedmann

nice little profitable storm we just had. kind of a pain having to wait so long for this snow to add up but still got some hours in and a lot of ice control services.


----------



## TPC Services

It's looking like we are done with snow for the year we may get a ice storm but we will see. But I'm thinking its over. How does a spring meeting sound to everyone ? I will also post this on the off topic page as well


----------



## Andrew010

I'm up for a post-season get together.

Someone decide when/where. I vote for Applebee's either in Altoona or West Des Moines.


----------



## DodgerFan

What's wrong with twin peaks other than feeling a little perverted...


----------



## TPC Services

DodgerFan;1628116 said:


> What's wrong with twin peaks other than feeling a little perverted...


NOt a darn thing wrong with that idea Greg I say lets do it Ill post the address on here and on the off topic one i started lets shoot for noon.


----------



## TPC Services

I will pm a few other s on here that don't really post on here anymore. hope they see it. I will also let logan &logan know. But lets do the Twin Peaks idea that Dodgefan came up with. On Saturday April 6 at noon. Twin Peaks is at 4570 University Ave, West Des Moines, IA. Hope to see you all there


----------



## TPC Services

Sorry Guys can we do this at one I forgot I had a previous commentment that will make me last lets shoot for 1pm


----------



## DodgerFan

Ok, make sure u call ahead (lets get a head count!) It gets crazy ther on saturdays...all the pervs come to see there could be grandkids


----------



## TPC Services

DodgerFan;1629453 said:


> Ok, make sure u call ahead (lets get a head count!) It gets crazy ther on saturdays...all the pervs come to see there could be grandkids


I ll do that today, ill get a table for like ten Hope we fill and then some. normally its about 5-8 people.


----------



## Wiedmann

I plan to be there!


----------



## TPC Services

Can I get a head count on who all's going to make it to this get together.


----------



## TPC Services

Ok well I mthinking we are going to cancel the meeting for today and push it back to next weekend where more people are able to attend. Right now I've only head from three of u that are able to make it. Lets plan on next Saturday at twin peeks at 1pm. PLEASE let me know if your able to attend either on this post or by PM.


----------



## exmark

Are we still planning for this Saturday?


----------



## Fourbycb

Why oh Why could'nt of all this Rain happened 2 month's ago when it was colder and made SNOW. I have seen almost 6.50" of rain in the last 2 weeks 3.46 last week and 3.15 so far and there saying maybe upto 2" more overnight Geez why not SNOW


----------



## Herm Witte

Let's see, 1" rain equals 10 - 12" of snow times 6.5 plus the additional rain equals ?????. Nah I don'really think you want that.


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Herm Maybe not all at the same time but it would of been nice Rain Total so far as 8.01" in the tast 2 weeks


----------



## exmark

Who's pushing?


----------



## Wiedmann

Does pushing rock count?


----------



## exmark

Starting to cool down boys


----------



## GSS LLC

Time to start prepping plow trucks. If i start now I should be finished by, december. Nothing too major. Just creature comforts and wear items mostly. Except for the dump box truck i got, it needs love.

change oil on everything, grease everything, run some sea foam in all the gas tanks.

Longbox
new cutting edge
bleed brakes, got a union leaking
new speedo cable
new steering box

shortbox
new wiper squirter hoses

flatbed 1
fix broken moldbord
install a new radio

flatbed 2 
make the heater work better
fix some air leaks 
wire up a new cig. plug
air and fuel filter
put a speaker or two in it

Dump box truck
flywheel
starter
tires
wire up sander to truck


----------



## Antlerart06

I have to make 2 cutting edges and buy a plow for skid steer 8.6 pro+ and 9.6 MVP
Mount plow brackets on 7740 ford buy new cutting edge for my 11ft coats plow + add new steel to the side broads
Install chain in Vbox been sitting in oil all summer long 
Run new spreader wire on my other flat bed truck 
My dually needs new winter tires
Buy 2 new WB snow blowers 
Hope to fix ATV plow 

I haven't started 

Good luck I know I need it


----------



## GSS LLC

Been killing it working on plow trucks! almost finished. As an added bonus, i rebuilt the pump for my shorbox dump bed so it works again! it is only good for light weight but If i have something, i want it to work. 

still left:

Longbox
new cutting edge


Dump box truck
tires
wire up sander to truck


----------



## BORIS

Getting colder and starting to get pumped up. I love the cooler weather


----------



## jvm81

Snowing but will only do walks for businesses tomorrow morning. Talkinig 40 and sunny tomorrow with the low 50's returning for 7 day forecast. We have ton of leaves to do yet - hardly falling yet. X-mas lighting to do. Not a lick of snow equipment even ready - we had to dig out the shovels for tomorrow. Not a fan of cold


----------



## exmark

Who's trying to get another lunch meeting setup before the snow really starts flying? I know Finer cuts and Borris are wanting to. As we discussed earlier in the year at the fair. However Finer cuts and Borris your buying my meal after that pizza I bought and didn't get any of it because you guys ate it all.


----------



## Andrew010

I'm up for lunch. When and where is everyone thinking?


----------



## Wiedmann

I'm game for a lunch outing as long I'm not sitting in a tree stand.. joys to not working for a month and half!


----------



## exmark

Twin peaks, one of these up coming Saturday's.


----------



## Felice03

I'm with Wiedmann if I'm not in a tree stand or sitting in a corn field hunting geese. I'd like to make it to a lunch and meet some of you guys. I've followed this site and forums for years but haven't been posting til now.


----------



## BORIS

I bought half that pizza and bought you so many beers that you owe me 3 lunches. i am game to go to lunch


----------



## FinerCuts

Mr. exmark...no lol I don't owe you anything. Maybe a case of beer for our little bet that you won. 

HOW DOES THE FIRST WEEK OF DECEMBER SOUND TO EVERYONE???


----------



## FinerCuts

Boris, if I could have "liked" that status you just posted towards Logan I definately would have!!!


----------



## FinerCuts

@ Wiedmann you guys are still doing fall cleanup tho!


----------



## GSS LLC

snow thursday, freezing rain. Im excited. Gotta get a load of dirt out of the 1 ton and the sander in today. Getting sand delivered this afternoon and hauling the skid into the apartment complex. putting 2 new batteries in the longbox. other than that everything is fixed and ready to go.


----------



## Wiedmann

Maybe I should get my plow out from the back of the shed..... Prob be more a treatment storm by the sounds of it


----------



## GSS LLC

well, im at the shop late tonight. put new batteries in the longbox. changing the oil in my dodge, new wiper blades too. putting the sander controll into the new dually. moving the headlight location on my skidloader. 

it better effing snow... or ice a lot.


----------



## FinerCuts

Hahaha...haven't even had a chance to get ready...o boy


----------



## GSS LLC

well i got to sand. about 1/2-1" of snow. closer to 1/2. had a skiff of freezing rain to start with. i really wish people would plow this kind of snow. it just gets drove on and packed down. 

the load of sand i got was wet. had problems with it freezing and plugging up the chute. that sucked majorly.


----------



## Fourbycb

Looks like east central Iowa might get a pushable snow or at least a deicing  event, I hope so this will be the first time for the season


----------



## ultimatelawns

Too far out to get real excited about it but the first week of December looks busy. 5 out of 7 days that week have snow in the forecast.


----------



## EWSplow

Are you guys in Iowa seeing any action this morning?


----------



## cretebaby

~3" this morning.


----------



## Laner

Where you all ready for it? Only a dusting in our area.


----------



## FinerCuts

The snow we had on last Friday got me a total of 3.5 pushable hours, for what I was pushing anyways. Not sure what my subs got. Mostly just put salt/liquid down on locations and had sidewalks done for a 0 tolerance accounts. This one we just got this morning was the same way, only walks and squirtin the lots. 

On that note, is everyone getting hungry for peaks?


----------



## FinerCuts

And yes, I agree with Dave(ultimate). It might be kinda hard that week, due to the forcast. We will have to play it by ear. I really need a week of no snow bare soil so we can get the last couple cleanups completed!


----------



## ultimatelawns

This is off the topic of snow and twin peaks but was wondering if any of you guys use any type of gps tracking of equipment software and if so what do you guys like to use?


----------



## ultimatelawns

Do any of you guys have a subcontractor agreement handy?


----------



## FinerCuts

Just checking in with everyone here. I myself now won't be able to make it and also Ultimate(dave) won't be able to make it either. If you all decide to reschedule for the next weekened (14th) please let us know! Any ideas?


----------



## DodgerFan

FinerCuts;1674497 said:


> Just checking in with everyone here. I myself now won't be able to make it and also Ultimate(dave) won't be able to make it either. If you all decide to reschedule for the next weekened (14th) please let us know! Any ideas?


This is way to difficult for something so easy! OUT!


----------



## Fourbycb

Is there a Black Cloud over Iowa this season I cant believe the clean dry warmer weather were having and forecasted to have the next 10 to 15 days. We might get colder this weekend but still very little if any snow at all. Come on people lets get the Snow Dances going


----------



## FinerCuts

Well we are supposed to be getting something in the Des Moines area this Sunday, but it is still up in the air. Could be ice or snow, not sure on how much yet.


----------



## kruggerconst

FinerCuts;1674949 said:


> Well we are supposed to be getting something in the Des Moines area this Sunday, but it is still up in the air. Could be ice or snow, not sure on how much yet.


As much as I want the snow this weekend it can hold off until l monday so I can get my tirty point buck


----------



## Antlerart06

kruggerconst;1675947 said:


> As much as I want the snow this weekend it can hold off until l monday so I can get my tirty point buck


How is your deer population Cross the border we are down by 50%
a lot died from CWD and BT


----------



## kruggerconst

Antlerart06;1675992 said:


> How is your deer population Cross the border we are down by 50%
> a lot died from CWD and BT


The population just keeps going up here I like them better on my wall and in my freezer than in the grill of my truck


----------



## GSS LLC

picked up another apartment complex. gotta like that. and with some snow this weekend hopefully, i am getting amped.


----------



## BORIS

Looks like we might get a few inches. We are ready to go.


----------



## ultimatelawns

The end of next week looks good for us.


----------



## Wiedmann

All i seen was rain but if it changed to snow or freezing rain I'd be okay with that. nice small amount of snow and ice and it could be very profitable


----------



## Laner

Don't scare it away. Bring the snow to us.


----------



## exmark

So since were not getting any snow. Is anyone still interested in meeting for lunch? Maybe Saturday December 28th?


----------



## FinerCuts

I would be game. Unless we get snow. I heard Twin Peaks is having Santa's little helper outfits that week...


----------



## Packersfan1961

Get ready Des Moines area NWS calling for 4 to 6 inches!


----------



## Wiedmann

Packersfan1961;1746010 said:


> Get ready Des Moines area NWS calling for 4 to 6 inches!


Better plan on 2 inches of snow.. I'm sure dry air will show up again like it has all year


----------



## FinerCuts

Wiedmann;1746035 said:


> Better plan on 2 inches of snow.. I'm sure dry air will show up again like it has all year


2 inches?!?! Hell Kurtis you are supposed to get more snow than we are down south! I heard you guys might end up with 6"? Des Moines, per kcci at 10 says we are looking at around 4ish


----------



## Wiedmann

FinerCuts;1746196 said:


> 2 inches?!?! Hell Kurtis you are supposed to get more snow than we are down south! I heard you guys might end up with 6"? Des Moines, per kcci at 10 says we are looking at around 4ish


Sure hope they are right this time and dry air doesn't show up . Could use a 2-3 push event to make some $$$. Glad it's happening before the home and garden show!


----------



## TKLAWN

You guys can keep it down there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1747909 said:


> You guys can keep it down there.


Hey get out of there. Speak for yourself TK. Send it up to MPLS please.


----------



## Fourbycb

In Case your not aware, The Ia DOT is looking for 600 Temp Snow Plow Drivers from Oct 15th to April 15 at alost every DOT Location thru out the State. The Pay Ranges from $11 to 16 an hr depending on Experience. You must have a Class A or B Lisc with AirBrake Endor

http://www.iowadot.gov/about.html#/jobs


----------



## GSS LLC

well this snow season is approaching how's everybody doing? I just about gave up last year because we got a total of 12 inches of snow the entire year. it was hard to maintain enough drive to do a decent job and keep customers happy. Just a depressing year. I picked up a 99 F 350 with a 73 diesel and an ultramount. Also a 3/4 ton suburban with a unimount amount on it. And a henderson sander. Getting things geared up. having a couple alternator re-wound from 90 to 140 amps And repacking some plow cylinders.


----------



## FinerCuts

Getting the shovels all ready and tuned up here....haha anyone heard more about this winters snowfalls?


----------



## GSS LLC

FinerCuts;1838177 said:


> Getting the shovels all ready and tuned up here....haha anyone heard more about this winters snowfalls?


I have heard everything from record setting skid starting in October to nothing until January.


----------



## robber27

Sounds like 1-3 tomorrow, can't wait to try out my new Dxt non toro built lol, hope everyone else is ready to rock. Happy plowin all


----------



## Laner

All ready to go. Sounds like 2-4 inches. Thinking it will be about 2 total. Let it snow.


----------



## IHI

Laner;1869891 said:


> All ready to go. Sounds like 2-4 inches. Thinking it will be about 2 total. Let it snow.


Patio looks like an inch already here in elk run....waterloo suburb


----------



## Laner

About an inch here in New Hampton. Hope we get at least 2.


----------



## robber27

About 2" total accumulation hour west of Dubuque, nice fluffy stuff. Good early start to the year, bring on the snow! lol


----------



## wideout

About 2.5 here in the southeast corner


----------



## dstifel

Got about 2-2.5 in the Des Moines area. Easy push was glad got new properties always good to have an easy snow to get the kinks worked out of the system.


----------



## FinerCuts

I think we got about 2" here in the Des Moines area.


----------



## dstifel

Guys ready to roll for tomorrow? Looks like it's going to be a nice slush mess


----------



## EWSplow

What are you guys seeing for precipitation in Iowa?


----------



## Wiedmann

EWSplow;1894148 said:


> What are you guys seeing for precipitation in Iowa?


Light rain south of Des Moines tonight. Looks like temps will stay above freezing till after Christmas


----------



## Laner

Light rain in New Hampton. Slick in some areas. No snow in the forecast for over a week now.


----------



## dstifel

Rained for a couple minutes in Des Moines


----------



## Fourbycb

This morning we were set to see about 5" of Snow at Noon it was down graded to 2-4" now at 7pm its been down graded again to 1-2" by Sunday Morning at this Rate we will prolly see Nothing for Cedar Rapids area. This winter is going down in History as it Sucks. Hows everyone else feel aboyt this season so far. Invested alot of Money on Salt and and other new winter equipment and havent even had a chance to use it yet


----------



## ultimatelawns

*Winter of 14-15*

I guess I should say what winter. Has been very depressing. missed a couple storms by less than 100 miles. Bought a new truck and plow and here it sits in the drive.


----------



## IHI

Heres the times when contract guys laugh all the way to the bank and per push guys are hating life. All the yrs tracking billing to monitor averages monthly we're on the downward side of the hill at this point...but the way seasons having been starting early, lasting longer...its kind of throw a perverbial wrench in the law of averages...so who knows what to expect for the next couple months...but as it sits it isnt a good season for per push accounts.


----------



## Laner

Things started out good for the per push guys in November, but died quickly. Contract guys will find it more difficult to sell those contracts when people remember the low or no snow months of this Winter come next season. There is still plenty of winter left to work with so I wouldn't say it's a bust yet for those per push accounts.


----------



## dstifel

ultimatelawns;1916656 said:


> I guess I should say what winter. Has been very depressing. missed a couple storms by less than 100 miles. Bought a new truck and plow and here it sits in the drive.


Same story here. Bought a new truck plow this year has been used twice. Hopefully something gives here soon and we get some snow.


----------



## Antlerart06

dstifel;1917063 said:


> Same story here. Bought a new truck plow this year has been used twice. Hopefully something gives here soon and we get some snow.


Same Story here to New truck New Plow and just sits But I did get use it a little 
Then again I didn't buy the truck just to plow with 
Its resting the real work will come soon when the grass turns green


----------



## IHI

Laner;1916694 said:


> Things started out good for the per push guys in November, but died quickly. Contract guys will find it more difficult to sell those contracts when people remember the low or no snow months of this Winter come next season. There is still plenty of winter left to work with so I wouldn't say it's a bust yet for those per push accounts.


Then they can just remind the businesses of the 08-10 record snowfalls and tell customer it's the check and balance system, you won one...I won one, so we're back to business as usual.


----------



## dstifel

Everyone survive the first real snow of the year? Had about 6" in Des Moines


----------



## FinerCuts

Yes everything went pretty good. Had to snow blowers take a dump, and a tire went flat on a skid but besides that it was a good money maker. If we would have had a 25-35mph wind we would have been pulling our hair out!


----------



## EWSplow

How much did you guys get around Dubuque this morning?


----------



## boatmehcanic

Nothing yet, the radio is saying 1-1.5 starting mid morning


----------



## EWSplow

Thanks, I was looking at the radar and it looked like it had already passed Dubuque.


----------



## boatmehcanic

Ya i saw that too


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Yep. Got 15 hours in Monday night and Tuesday morning. Bout friggin time.


----------



## Fourbycb

So what is everyone's opinion on this weekends storm for Iowa. If I take all the projected early forecast I have seen in the last few hours Iowa could see 3-18" Then looking at the latest computer run Models it takes all the Snow away for Iowa Whats your Opinion seeing how the Paid Pros cant seem to agree on Squat


----------



## dstifel

I'm thinking it will be to warm so prly 2-4"


----------



## R.M Hanson

Fingers crossed for at least a couple inches. This is our dryest winter since I started in 1996, only been out 3 times so far this winter.


----------



## Fourbycb

So Iowa Plowers Are we gonna get any Snow this time around. I would really like to see at least 2" here in CR I wonder what my Chance's are


----------



## dstifel

Gonna be a wet heavy ass snow if we do


----------



## dstifel

Got around 2" here already still going strong


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Looks like this season is over and done with.


----------



## Fourbycb

Yep I totally aggree. This season totally sucked


----------



## wahlturfcare

we are dry here in dsm, but i still saw about 20 different trucks salting dry lots this morning.
good think i have had alot of tree work and other things this winter.


----------



## Fourbycb

wahlturfcare;1973443 said:


> we are dry here in dsm, but i still saw about 20 different trucks salting dry lots this morning.
> good think i have had alot of tree work and other things this winter.


About an inch of snow and sleet here in CR. Its done now


----------



## vamootsman

Fourbycb;1973445 said:


> About an inch of snow and sleet here in CR. Its done now


Lots of ice in Bettendorf still coming down.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

This winter did suck a big one. Think I counted only 4 snow events in dsm.


----------



## dstifel

I pushed 5 here in dsm but last one was barely 1 1/2"


----------



## exmark

Well guys what do you thinks going to happen this season. Anyone hear anything or have any ideas yet?


----------



## robber27

I've herd a some buzz about possible colder weather and above average perciption due to elnino but we'll see about that. I'm sure I speak for most when I say "I hope so", because last year was kind of a drag. Bought a new boss dxt but hardly had to use it so hopefully this year is different I want to play! lol


----------



## dstifel

I'm ready for a heavy winter haven't had a bad bad one since I've plowed on my own. I hope it's a good one.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

I expect nothing, that way I'm not disappointed. I did order some upgrades for the power train just in case, hell seems like summer just flew.


----------



## myrs245

Hey Guys. If anyone in central Iowa is in need of salt/ice melt products, Agriland FS, Inc has a full product line of bagged and bulk products with competitive pricing, timely deliveries, and quality products. We currently stock 8 different bagged products and deliver both bulk salt and bulk treated salt.

Let me know if you have any questions, want pricing, etc. 

Curt


----------



## DesMoines2500

I decided to sell off our trucks after the 2012 season. I think it's going to be a snowy season for the Midwest this year so I'm jumping back in with a couple trucks this season. Have 2 lots and a town house complex so far, would like 2-3 more lots to round it out.

Schuling hitch is putting a Fisher extreme v 8.5' on my 2003 f250 as I type this. Can't wait to see how it turns out, this will be the first NEW plow I've ever owned. The warrantee is going to make me lazy!

I also picked up a non running 1996 Chevy 2500 with 7.5' Western and Curtis bed sand spreader that works. It will be having a new engine put in next week. That's probably it on the equipment front for this season. Might pick up a small backup truck if the price is right.

I have 1/2 of a meyer ez classic laying around (I have blade, wiring, controller and truck-side mount for 1997 Chevy 1500. I need a lift rack, pump, lights if anyone has one in the Des Moines area!)

Will post pics of the new Fisher later today.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Fisher 8.5' V. I LOVE this thing so far. The truck holds it well and it's easier to driver around with than the straight blades I'm used to.


----------



## dstifel

Pretty sharp looking. schuling hitch install it?


----------



## DesMoines2500

dstifel;2030456 said:


> Pretty sharp looking. schuling hitch install it?


They did. Said it was the first install this year. I looked at the Boss too but money was an option.


----------



## dstifel

Yea they are pretty good over there have had some hitches put on trucks. I ultimately went with western last year saved me a couple hundred dollars but I know the owner pretty well


----------



## Andrew010

exmark;2019129 said:


> Well guys what do you thinks going to happen this season. Anyone hear anything or have any ideas yet?


Hopefully a **** ton of snow!

Maybe need to do a preseason GTG and do the snow dance like we used to???


----------



## dstifel

I'm going to need some liquid encouragement to be dancing haha


----------



## Andrew010

That can be arranged...


----------



## dstifel

Haha how many trucks does everyone run? Added my second this year a little nervous about new guy running it


----------



## Andrew010

1 truck 1 skid for me. Planning to add another truck and possibly sander truck


----------



## dstifel

I actually going this morning to look at utility tractors with blower on the front as I picked up a large set of town homes, this is the set up RJ uses on the homes now say 30 seconds a driveway ?


----------



## Andrew010

John Deere?


----------



## dstifel

Looking at those Kubita and mahindra any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Andrew010

What's the budget?


----------



## dstifel

As little as possible but obviously want a quality machine Is there any other tractors that I'm missing with dealers around here?


----------



## Andrew010

New holland makes a decent piece that's pretty affordable considering. 

Otherwise John Deere or kubota will be the main 2 around for compact tractor. 

Worst part will be getting snow blower attachment, especially if buying older used tractor. 

Then need a heated cab with defrost and wiper if u want a happy operator.....

Time you're done might be better off getting a skid. Not necessarily cheaper up front depending on what u buy, but it'll do a lot more and worth more per hr


----------



## boatmehcanic

I've seen quite a few on Craigslist lately. Mostly around the Des Moines area.


----------



## Andrew010

U find a machine?


----------



## dstifel

Still thinking on it, leaning towards the Kubota seems attachments are cheapest for it but pay a little for the machine. Need to decide here soon as it seemed no one has snow blowers in stock, maybe they will get more with winter approaching


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Andrew010;2032587 said:


> 1 truck 1 skid for me. Planning to add another truck and possibly sander truck


Did you strike out on your own and not sub contracting anymore?


----------



## Andrew010

Working on it


----------



## Andrew010

Let's do a get together lunch this year like we have done in years past. 

I'll start a thread in off-topic and everyone can post dates/places that work for them.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Winter of 2015 shaping up to be like the winter of 1997. Does anyone remember that one in Iowa? 

gizmodo.com/this-year-looks-just-like-1997s-insanely-terrible-el-ni-1736248613

Researchers have been noting the budding similarities between 1997’s El Nino and our current conditions since early last year. With El Niño definitely having kicked off now though, it will almost certainly peak this winter. So what did we get last time an El Niño that looked like this hit hard in the winter?

1997-1998 was one of the warmest and wettest winters we’d seen over a century. There were record-breaking levels of snow, sleet, and rain all over the country. There were deadly floods in California, intense ice storms in the East, and a rash of tornadoes in Florida.


----------



## dstifel

I'm ready for it sure I'll say something different in spring but I was bored out of my mind last year.


----------



## Andrew010

Let it snow!!


----------



## Andrew010

Anyone else for the GTG?


----------



## exmark

First snow storm forecasted for Thursday morning for all you northern Iowa folks.


----------



## DesMoines2500

The calls have really been coming in. We are booked up at $80 an hour. my take on one more lot if the location is right.


----------



## DesMoines2500

This is looking 10 days out but oh boy... if the temps drop and it shifts East it may be a good one


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Don't know if any of you are interested but there's an ad on Craigslist needing a plow contractor for the super 8 in Ankeny.


----------



## dstifel

What site did you get that map from? That's crazy


----------



## DesMoines2500

Instantweathermaps.com

Looks like they've already scalled the 10 day storm back.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Looks like a decent snow on the 20th


----------



## exmark

Whats with this chance Friday night of 1-2 inches?


----------



## DesMoines2500

I'd say more. Maybe 4". John dee is usually pretty accurate


----------



## Bill1090

Just a small request, but if you guys could all run outside and fire up your leaf blowers to blow the snow north a bit that would be great.


Have fun with the snow guys. I'm jealous.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Looks like you'll get your chance next week!


----------



## Bill1090

DesMoines2500;2058368 said:


> Looks like you'll get your chance next week!


We're looking at a trace-2" for this storm here. I'm hoping next week brings a little more.


----------



## robber27

Radio just put me in the 6-10" band , I guess we will see about that come tomorrow, should be fun one as nothing is froze and the ground is really saturated from all the rain! Happy plowin yall lol


----------



## Laner

We have about 7 inches on the ground now and still coming down! Slick underneath. Top is fluff and bottom is slush. Going to be a good run tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## robber27

Still snowing here about 10"+ on the groind hard pushing snow, fluffy on top slush on bottom 1.5 2". Great early event.


----------



## exmark

So how did it go for everyone?


----------



## boatmehcanic

Total snow up in dubuque we had around a foot on the deck. A lot of it melted when it hit the pavement but I think most lots had around 6" ish.


----------



## jvm81

It went. Im not used to 16 inch snow fall. Started around 10 am friday morning and we wrapped up at 5 pm saturday afternoon. Shearing pins, flat tires, sit spin. Pushed and blew back piles today and some extra scraping slush tomorrow. talking rain/sleet/maybe snow mix thanksgiving day.


----------



## DesMoines2500

exmark;2060341 said:


> So how did it go for everyone?


Couldn't be happier with the "good" truck, a 2003 f250 with the new Fisher Vee blade. 15 hours and not problems

The 1996 2500 with a unimount western started missing and dying randomly but always restarted so I was still getting stuff don't with it... until the plow motor itself died 2 hours in. I think the truck's issues are related to moisture somehow. I recently replaced the wires, dist and rotor so maybe I didn't get something tightened or a ground is loose somewhere. It runs great when it's dry but sheety in the wet. Luckily Truck Equipment had a new western motor and solenoid so it was back up and running by 10AM the next morning.

I was done plowing by 9pm but still couldn't sleep worrying about our other truck going down and researching the Western blade failure.

WE MADE MONEY THOUGH... so everything went great. Also, how great is $2 gas!


----------



## DesMoines2500

Sat Photo of midwest after the storm.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Damn, after all that rain Des Moines might not even be getting another plowable snow until after Christmas. Kinda puts a damper on what was a great first snow down here. 

Nothing worse than winter rains! All I think is "This should be SNOW dammit!"


----------



## Andrew010

I'm already getting bored....


----------



## robber27

Had 3" of fluffy snow to my suprise yesterday morning, hour west of dubuque.News said maybe a dusting. Thank God for only 3" had two trucks with bad attitudes yesterday lol.


----------



## exmark

I think we're going to be waiting awhile in the Des Moines metro. Unfortunately I just picked up my new tractor and of course we don't get snow. I was looking forward to using it a bit this season. However I'm also alright with keeping it nice and clean xysport


----------



## boatmehcanic

What tractor did you end up getting?


----------



## exmark

boatmehcanic;2074992 said:


> What tractor did you end up getting?


 Bought a John Deere X739 with cab, blower and blade. Should be at lot smoother and more comfortable than our two quads with blades.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Looking good after christmas.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Brand new Fisher extreme vee just crapped out on me! Blade won't raise, motor runs but won't lift. This was supposed to be the reliable truck!


----------



## Andrew010

Pickup tube may have fallen off pump 

Does side to side work?


----------



## DesMoines2500

Yeah, side to side and both wings work fine. If there's no weight on the ram it will lift but I can put a little weight on it and it collapses right back down. I got it short chained and was able to move it. Luckily the other truck worked for us.

From reading online it sounds like the valve for the lift is stuck open so the fluid drains right back down into the reservoir. At least it's under warranty!


----------



## Andrew010

Did u push much today?


----------



## DesMoines2500

Ended up getting 3 hours of plowing. Better than nothing. probably a blessing in disguise that this plow broke on a light day like this so it'll be ready for a bigger storm.

Unfortunatly it looks like the next storm will completely miss us now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DesMoines2500;2080906 said:


> Ended up getting 3 hours of plowing. Better than nothing. probably a blessing in disguise that this plow broke on a light day like this so it'll be ready for a bigger storm.
> 
> Unfortunatly it looks like the next storm will completely miss us now.


Hey we haven't had squat this year yet! We'll gladly take it!


----------



## exmark

DesMoines2500;2080906 said:


> Ended up getting 3 hours of plowing. Better than nothing. probably a blessing in disguise that this plow broke on a light day like this so it'll be ready for a bigger storm.
> 
> Unfortunatly it looks like the next storm will completely miss us now.


Where did you find that map? I've been hearing anywhere from nothing but ice to 6+ inches for us in the metro. This winter is really getting old already. We put down around 20 tons of salt Christmas Eve. So that helps. But overall I'm already wanting spring.


----------



## DesMoines2500

It's been updated since then. Much nicer! 6-7" This winter is young!


----------



## DesMoines2500

the are from instantweathermaps.com. This one is the 72 hour total snowfall. You can look as far as 382 hours out but obviously it's not accurate that far out. It's NOAA data like everything else but I like the maps they generate from it.

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/GFS-php/showmap-conussfc.php?time=72&var=ASNOWI


----------



## boatmehcanic

Well how was this last storm for everyone? Officially in dubuque we had 6.8"


----------



## dstifel

Went pretty good for me here in Des Moines. Have to replace one rear bumper but all things considered went pretty smooth.


----------



## robber27

Not official but we had 10" on the ground 1 hour strait west of dubuque, started as snow switched to sleet for about 4 hours and back to snow, wind blew hard till midnight. This storm was a challenge, my good truck with a v blade went down, clean up times went right in the $hitter, felt behind the whole storm.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Great plow for us. No break downs or repairs and plenty of chill cleanup hours after the storm. We had a lot of calls for other places that got stiffed by their guys so we could have had a lot more work if we wanted it. Seems like it's this time of year that the clients who went the cheap route start regretting that once equipment starts going down. 

Turns out the Fisher breaking last Thursday was a blessing in disguise because Schuling Hitch had it all ready to go for us and it performed flawlessly for 20+ hours when we really needed it. I picked up a used Boss VXT over the weekend just in case and it worked great but I like the Fisher a lot better. Looking solid going into the next snow... which looks like it's about 10 days out.


----------



## boatmehcanic

It was a rough snow for us, hard pushing. I had my truck go down with a bad trans and our salt truck had a brake fluid leak and lost brakes.


----------



## DesMoines2500

My rusty old sander is getting more work than my shiney new plows in 2016.


----------



## IHI

DesMoines2500;2091762 said:


> My rusty old sander is getting more work than my shiney new plows in 2016.


That's the best way to make money. I loved salting because I just drive around and hit a switch vs spending much time anyplace beating up the truck, more money/less time is win/win


----------



## Fourbycb

So whats everyones opinion on Tuesday Snow Storm Just Curious, What is your Local Weather Service calling for, Where do you get your Data from Whats are your predictions for snowfall amounts


----------



## IHI

Fourbycb;2105087 said:


> So whats everyones opinion on Tuesday Snow Storm Just Curious, What is your Local Weather Service calling for, Where do you get your Data from Whats are your predictions for snowfall amounts


John dee just says 8"+
Still to early though

Edit:
Take that back, he has us at trace days 1-4
8"+ in his 5-10 day outlook


----------



## dstifel

Saying anywhere from 8-13 in the Des Moines area. Who knows what will actually happen I'll believe it when I see it this year.


----------



## DesMoines2500

It's looking good! We're dead center on the track for 8+ in Des moines. Love it. Buddy in Champaign has only had one 3" storm this year so it could be worse!


----------



## dstifel

I would gladly take a big storm been a boring winter. Especially hate when it rains and I get to watch it and think that should be money in my pocket.


----------



## robber27

Well guys it's been a long weekend here getting ready for the blizzard, ran all the plow trucks thru the shop checked or changed fluids, gave everything a good once over, rebuilt chains on the loader, and stocked every truck up with salt. I think the wind is really gonna make clean up efforts difficult! Good luck and be safe out there fellas, happy plowing!


----------



## dstifel

Between the winds and warm temperatures I think it's going to be a rough one. Start out wet and heavy and then begin to drift could be fun!


----------



## IHI

dstifel;2107818 said:


> Between the winds and warm temperatures I think it's going to be a rough one. Start out wet and heavy and then begin to drift could be fun!


Gunna be a mess for guys that have any gravel areas, warm temps/melting snow it's now like a frost heave scenario...some ground is gunna get tore up and relocated during this one lol.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

I'm really starting to dislike channel 13 weather forecasters. 13+ less than a week ago to 3".


----------



## DesMoines2500

Good plowing for us. Minimal repairs and two nice long stretches of plowing. 

That ******* rain in between was ridiculous. That was where the other 3" went!


----------



## dstifel

All went well here no breakdowns everything got done in time. First round was very heavy though.


----------



## Andrew010

Anyone looking for a western 8ft pro plus straight blade? Very good condition, ready to go to work. 

Complete plow side with most of the wiring and controller. No mount or headlight wiring.


----------



## boatmehcanic

How much? Fleet flex?


----------



## Andrew010

I'd like $2750 or so. Not fleet flex, 3 wire that uses 3 port ISO box. 

Headlight harness and ISO box are all that's not included. 

I changed truck over to fleet flex and kept the headlight wiring as it was the same.


----------



## Andrew010

Open to offers

Needs new home


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Buy the plow and throw in the truck free?


----------



## Andrew010

Plow is sold


----------



## dstifel

Looks like our winter may be over, at least we had a decent beginning to February.


----------



## DesMoines2500

Crazy to think Winter will end in mid Feb but you might just be right. March is usually pretty cold and wet so I think we'll get a few more. Some years it snows well into April.


----------



## dstifel

Yea I could see us getting another big one with the weird winter we have been having but I'm fine with it either way. Side note selling my 5x10 dump trailer if anyone is interested


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Plow is getting a bath today and put away in the garage until next season. Long range forecast is showing warm temps all the way to mid March.


----------



## dstifel

I'm ok with that lets get the mower blades spinning in March that would be cool


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Yep. Never thought I'd miss the smell of fresh cut grass.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Any predictions for next winter?


----------



## spcars83

OneBadDodge06;2120290 said:


> Any predictions for next winter?


Hopefully better than this year!


----------



## robber27

Well guys it's not over yet, news put me in the 1-4" band ending early Thursday morning, should be a happy mess.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Guess not. Any amounts heard for central Iowa?


----------



## Laner

Rain and sleet so far. No snow, but radar looks like we should get some tonight into early morning. What is everyone seeing?


----------



## robber27

So far lots of wind and thunder showers. It's right at the freezing mark here so maybe it'll change over here late tonight.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Hello, test post


----------



## dstifel

Whats the good word?


----------



## boatmehcanic

How was everyone's summer?


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Has anyone here ever plowed for Hubbell Realty? How was the experience? How long did they take to pay?


----------



## robber27

Well guys summer was good, a lot of lumber and nails used this year and lots of happy customers. Glad it cooling down finally! In the process of getting the last of the contracts signed off and snow is on my mind. Been working to get equiptment ready for winter (just half to love brake lines!) couple more weeks and it should all be done. I'm pretty pumped to try out my new 326 Deere I just bought, man its gonna be nice to finally have a full cab and heat. So where is everyone at so far and any predictions on the winter? Hope it's white out for deer hunting.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

DesMoinesPlowCo said:


> Has anyone here ever plowed for Hubbell Realty? How was the experience? How long did they take to pay?


We bid Hubbell stuff but they want things done cheap, and with all the lowballers still surviving, they'll probably get it....Petticord was/is notorious for this.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

robber27 said:


> Well guys summer was good, a lot of lumber and nails used this year and lots of happy customers. Glad it cooling down finally! In the process of getting the last of the contracts signed off and snow is on my mind. Been working to get equiptment ready for winter (just half to love brake lines!) couple more weeks and it should all be done. I'm pretty pumped to try out my new 326 Deere I just bought, man its gonna be nice to finally have a full cab and heat. So where is everyone at so far and any predictions on the winter? Hope it's white out for deer hunting.


I'm losing any hope of having a decent winter and a repeat of the last two seasons. Long range forecast show warmer than average temps and la nina not developing like they said.


----------



## dstifel

Man I hope not I almost went crazy last winter I was so bored. not to mention the bank account likes when it snows!


----------



## OneBadDodge06

dstifel said:


> Man I hope not I almost went crazy last winter I was so bored. not to mention the bank account likes when it snows!


I hear ya. I dropped $1k rebuilding my front axle over the summer. Three years of winter thumb twittling sucks. Looks like highs in the low 50's by Nov 14th so that looks promising.


----------



## robber27

One thing is for sure guys, whenever that white stuff starts to fly gonna be ready and smiling. I've spent my fair share of time and money this past month so hopefully mother nature makes this all worth while this year. There's nothing worse than sitting at home looking out the window!


----------



## dstifel

Yeah it is kinda nice the mowing season is sticking around but I like snow.... kinda. Haha


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Potential big one shaping up 7 to 9 days out! This map shows the 72 hour snowfall total


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

This is a little bit of a tighter map time wise. Shows the 48 hour accumulation from 180 to 228 hours from now. 7-9 days. A lot could change before then of course... This website usually seems to over estimate the totals as well bit track/location wise it's decently accurate.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Tighter yet, the 24 hour accumulation 204 hours out spanning 12/8-12/9


----------



## dstifel

Man that would be a good one to start the season on haha.


----------



## BORIS

We can only hope


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Totals more realisitc in latest iteration but the storm track is still right in line.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

latest iterations this AM now has this system going to the North of us. Could easily change back though. I like the maps this website produces but it's predictions tend to very significantly from hour to hour, especially over 7 days out.








The


----------



## Andrew010

This winter isn't looking too good for snow....I was hoping for a decent year!


----------



## jdavis11

DesMoinesPlowCo said:


> latest iterations this AM now has this system going to the North of us. Could easily change back though. I like the maps this website produces but it's predictions tend to very significantly from hour to hour, especially over 7 days out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The


How are you able to get access to these maps? Did you have to pay for a subscription? If not could you walk me through how to download them?


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

jdavis11 said:


> How are you able to get access to these maps? Did you have to pay for a subscription? If not could you walk me through how to download them?


 They use GFS data but as you can tell it's not proving to be very accurate so far! Here's the actual link, you can change the time periods and how many hours out by using the drop downs at the top. Many times the map won't load because they're in the middle of creating the newest iteration. The first drop-down box is how you get to previous iterations. The second one is how long of a time. Do you want to map. The last one is how many hours from now you want it to map

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/GFS-php/showmap-conussfc.php?time=72&var=ASNOWI


----------



## OneBadDodge06

4th year in a row of a mediocre snowfall. Plow is becoming more of a piece of art in my garage than making money.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

I would be great if this moves a little south by Sunday.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

3-4 days out









7-8 days out.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Man, this thing is not budgeing. Des moines could get completely blanked while Ames and everything north gets dumped on.

Here's the 48 hour:


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Johndee.com seems to agree...


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

john dee says we could get a big one 5-10 days out. This Friday storm is tracking just slightly north of Des Moines again... dammit.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

DesMoinesPlowCo said:


> john dee says we could get a big one 5-10 days out. This Friday storm is tracking just slightly north of Des Moines again... dammit.


I really am starting to wonder if all this is really worth it after the last four years of minimal snow if it's worth the capital and energy to continue plowing.


----------



## Andrew010

One positive to no snow is more time for beer!!


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Latest GFS model has fri/sat storm coming south.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

DesMoinesPlowCo said:


> Latest GFS model has fri/sat storm coming south.


So it's tracking further south than what was anticipated from the last map you posted?


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

OneBadDodge06 said:


> So it's tracking further south than what was anticipated from the last map you posted?


That map you quoted is the last map I posted. This morning's move slightly north but the overall forecast has come south the last few days. Here's a link to the very latest. Des Moines still isn't getting the brunt of it but we should get hit with 3-5" over 48 hours.

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/G...hp?run=2016121312&time=48&var=ASNOWI&hour=105

These cold air masses don't move too much so hopefully this is getting set in stone as Friday/Saturday approaches.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Now it's moving back North of Des Moines in the lastest run. We're going to have green grass while everything around us have 10" of snow.

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/G...hp?run=2016121318&time=48&var=ASNOWI&hour=105

Whatever,if it snows ever again we'll plow it, but I'm done watching the forecasts. Too brutal. Where's that beer, Andrew?


----------



## Andrew010

In my hand!!


----------



## OneBadDodge06

A whopping 2" of snow now. I agree, I'm cured of watching forecasts, it pisses me off to no end to get my hopes up, then when get another dusting.


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

Very latest maps say 2-5" for des moines


----------



## OneBadDodge06

50 degrees and rain. That's it, I quit


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

10 degrees and dry for 2 weeks then 36 and rain. Fun. 

We haven't even plowed 70% of our lots yet this year.


----------



## Laner

It's amazing what a couple hours distance makes....we have had snow every weekend for the last 4 weeks.
Maybe things will shift around a bit after Xmas to get snow in your areas.


----------



## BORIS

This weather sucks


----------



## Laner

Ready for another round of snow. We don't need any more ice or warm days. Snow piles are like concrete now!


----------



## backinblack36

This is getting frustrating. I don't see any snow in the forecast for the next week.


----------



## Andrew010

There's nothing in the 15 day


----------



## Laner

Looks like ice and rain Sunday-Monday for us.


----------



## BORIS

This is really starting to suck


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

L


BORIS said:


> This is really starting to suck


Record low snowfall for a season is like 8.5". We can crush that record!!!

Glad I held off buying more equipment his year. The winter that never was.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

NWS said that the most amount of snow for an event in 2016 was 2.5".


----------



## DesMoinesPlowCo

This year is a ****ing JOKE in Des Moines. Just wanted to pass that long.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

DesMoinesPlowCo said:


> This year is a ******* JOKE in Des Moines. Just wanted to pass that long.


Yes it has. I didn't think it could get any worse after last season. Was I ever wrong.


----------



## Andrew010

Maybe some end of season snow coming this weekend.....


----------



## dstifel

Andrew010 said:


> Maybe some end of season snow coming this weekend.....


lol right in time to slow the grass down for those of us that mow. What a crap snow year.


----------



## boatmehcanic

Gentlemen, anyone working on any new bids for the year yet or are we still full from last year?


----------



## Andrew010

Looks like some colder weather is headed our way next week, maybe there will be a little frozen precipitation at some point to.....


----------



## BORIS

Think cold thoughts


----------



## ultimatelawns

Anyone know a good way to mark up maps for where to pile snow other than microsoft paint


----------



## Fourbycb

Affraid Iowa is gonna be Snow Free all of December this year. So is gonna be selling equipment come Dec 30th


----------



## Andrew010

ultimatelawns said:


> Anyone know a good way to mark up maps for where to pile snow other than microsoft paint


I know there are some other programs out there but I've always just used MS paint. It would be nice to find some other options to make a cleaner looking map.


----------



## Laner

SnipIt and Fastone capture work also.


----------



## boatmehcanic

Well how was everyone's Christmas. It snowed to give us a white Christmas on Christmas Eve day, about 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## jdavis11

Could anyone help me out and let me know how I find the official snow totals at the Des Moines airport?


----------



## OneBadDodge06

jdavis11 said:


> Could anyone help me out and let me know how I find the official snow totals at the Des Moines airport?


Maybe wunderground?


----------



## EWSplow

Not much activity on this forum this year. 
What are you guys seeing today?


----------



## Laner

Half inch of blowing snow.


----------



## EWSplow

OneBadDodge06 said:


> Maybe wunderground?


NOAA has a page on their website where you can click on the date to find past info.


----------



## icudoucme

Good drivers, bad drivers, and scream and close my eyes drivers. Around the 4 minute mark, 3 compact cars do the exact same thing. One tractor trailer threads the needle.


----------



## lrwilson27

Who’s ready for this next round?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lrwilson27 said:


> Who's ready for this next round?


They're saying it's going to be a bit nasty for you guys Sunday AM.


----------



## lrwilson27

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're saying it's going to be a bit nasty for you guys Sunday AM.


Possible blizzard! As of now it looks like we're going to miss the big snow but nw of us could get up to 10 inches with 50 mph winds!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lrwilson27 said:


> Possible blizzard! As of now it looks like we're going to miss the big snow but nw of us could get up to 10 inches with 50 mph winds!


Wasn't sure which part of IowAy you were in.


----------



## wideout

Hey guys, been off here for awhile. How's everyone's winter been treating them?


----------



## lrwilson27

wideout said:


> Hey guys, been off here for awhile. How's everyone's winter been treating them?


Almost too busy! Haven't had time to fix any breakdowns. How about you?


----------



## wideout

lrwilson27 said:


> Almost too busy! Haven't had time to fix any breakdowns. How about you?


I've been pretty lucky, I've only blew a couple hoses this year year so no complaints. I bought my old house back and remodeled it which took forever because of all the snow which sucked.


----------



## lrwilson27

wideout said:


> I've been pretty lucky, I've only blew a couple hoses this year year so no complaints. I bought my old house back and remodeled it which took forever because of all the snow which sucked.


Did you get hit with this nasty storm? We got a couple inches but the wind is ridiculous. We're not even going out until tonight.


----------



## wideout

lrwilson27 said:


> Did you get hit with this nasty storm? We got a couple inches but the wind is ridiculous. We're not even going out until tonight.


We didn't get anything other than wind.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like some serious snow for Iowa?


----------



## EWSplow

What are you seeing for snow this afternoon? 
It looks like our next band of snow might be coming from the cedar Rapids area.


----------



## Fourbycb

EWSplow said:


> What are you seeing for snow this afternoon?
> It looks like our next band of snow might be coming from the cedar Rapids area.


Just flurries barely a dusting here in CR


----------



## EWSplow

Fourbycb said:


> Just flurries barely a dusting here in CR


Thanks. 
We have about the same. Saw another little band of snow over you, which looked like it was tracking this way.


----------



## EWSplow

What are you seeing in Iowa? Rain?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> What are you seeing in Iowa? Rain?


Empty corn fields?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Empty corn fields?


I'll remember that next time you ask me what we're seeing on this side of the pond.

Idle banter rolls down hill...


----------



## William B.

What is this snow you speak of in our state?


----------



## Laner

What's everyone's forecast predictions for rest of this winter?


----------



## EWSplow

Laner said:


> What's everyone's forecast predictions for rest of this winter?


Is it winter?


----------



## William B.

Cold but no snow probably


----------



## Laner

Doesn't feel like winter.


----------

